# REINFORCEMENT PATTERNS HALF OFF



## HELLRAISER

This morning i got a hell of a deal on steel...! 165.00 a kit just go to the store and pick which kit u want...



http://stores.shop.ebay.com/Ryderz-Hydraul...n__W0QQ_armrsZ1


----------



## northbay

Check out the deal with free shipping on the wishbone.the one with hime joints


----------



## OSO 805

WHAT GAUGE IS THE METAL???


----------



## northbay

> _Originally posted by OSO 805_@Apr 21 2009, 10:30 PM~13650709
> *WHAT GAUGE IS THE METAL???
> *


its 3/16


----------



## OSO 805

> _Originally posted by northbay_@Apr 21 2009, 10:41 PM~13650848
> *its 3/16
> *


 :0


----------



## gasman

that stuff looks like a decent price anybody have any experience with the product??


----------



## AndrewH

> _Originally posted by gasman_@Apr 22 2009, 10:54 AM~13654615
> *that stuff looks like a decent price anybody have any experience with the product??
> *


John n the crew is good people. I'm sure you will be satisfied with there product


----------



## gasman

really price looks good just wanna make sure that it will do the job thats all cuz the pre cuts will be eazy as opposed to going out there and buying sheets and doing it myself but just wanna make sure it will be equally as strong


----------



## northbay

we do all customers cars in 3/16. John been in the game since the early 90s so he aint new to this.


----------



## northbay

the reason its so cheap is that metal prices are down and we might as well hook people up.


----------



## MINT'Z

i bought a kit a while back im pretty sure it was the same dude eveything worked out good mine was never prebent though so it was a little moe work for me but other then that everthing fit good


----------



## Psycho631

are these kits allready cut out and ready to ship?


----------



## PHATBOY>UCE<

HERE ARE THE ONE'S I GOT FROM THEM FOR MY LINCOLN THEY WORKED GREAT AND SAVED ME TIME ON BYING THE METAL AND CUTTING THEM OUT MYSELF....


----------



## PHATBOY>UCE<

YEAH I KNOW IT'S DIRTY BUT IT WAS MY HOPPER.....


----------



## HELLRAISER

> _Originally posted by Psycho631_@Apr 22 2009, 05:14 PM~13659242
> *are these kits allready cut out and ready to ship?
> *


If u order now we ship in the morning


----------



## BLVD Kreeper

> _Originally posted by PHATBOY>UCE<_@Apr 22 2009, 06:43 PM~13659539
> *YEAH I KNOW IT'S DIRTY BUT IT WAS MY HOPPER.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




pics of the whole car please! :0 :biggrin:


----------



## youcantfademe

> _Originally posted by HELLRAISER_@Apr 21 2009, 07:45 PM~13648309
> *This morning i got a hell of a deal on steel...! 165.00 a kit just go to the store and pick which kit u want...
> http://stores.shop.ebay.com/Ryderz-Hydraul...n__W0QQ_armrsZ1
> *


how much for just the arch plates?


----------



## CoupeDTS

I had a couple pieces from him, were supposed to be prebent but werent. I received 1 more piece than i ordered so that was good, fit good too


----------



## HELLRAISER

damn that must of went through the cracks, because we usally prebend all of them.


----------



## OSO 805

> _Originally posted by PHATBOY>UCE<_@Apr 22 2009, 05:40 PM~13659510
> *HERE ARE THE ONE'S I GOT FROM THEM FOR MY LINCOLN THEY WORKED GREAT AND SAVED ME TIME ON BYING THE METAL AND CUTTING THEM OUT MYSELF....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## northbay

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Apr 22 2009, 06:43 PM~13660131
> *how much for just the arch plates?
> *


$60 for the g bodys


----------



## OSO 805

> _Originally posted by northbay_@Apr 22 2009, 09:21 PM~13662203
> *$60 for the g bodys
> *


GOOD PRICE


----------



## JUIC'D64

you got any for58-64 impala :biggrin:


----------



## northbay

we got the front and the upper and low arms and the bottom of the x frame.Any thing else would be a body off project cause it is to hard to get to


----------



## PHATBOY>UCE<

> _Originally posted by NeNe_@Apr 22 2009, 06:41 PM~13660109
> *pics of the whole car please!  :0  :biggrin:
> *


DONT KNOW WHY YOU WANT PICS OF THE WHOLE CAR BUT HERE YOU GO....


----------



## ryderz

> _Originally posted by PHATBOY>UCE<_@Apr 23 2009, 12:00 AM~13663727
> *DONT KNOW WHY YOU WANT PICS OF THE WHOLE CAR BUT HERE YOU GO....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Did u mention this lincoln also has the trailing arm and drop mounts added as well?


----------



## badwayz30

any reinforements for impalas? 61-64


----------



## budgetblueoval

:cheesy:


----------



## luizg69

> _Originally posted by HELLRAISER_@Apr 21 2009, 08:45 PM~13648309
> *This morning i got a hell of a deal on steel...! 165.00 a kit just go to the store and pick which kit u want...
> http://stores.shop.ebay.com/Ryderz-Hydraul...n__W0QQ_armrsZ1
> *


 1998 town car? pm me


----------



## youcantfademe

> _Originally posted by northbay_@Apr 22 2009, 09:21 PM~13662203
> *$60 for the g bodys
> *


and for the lacs?


----------



## northbay

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Apr 23 2009, 08:00 AM~13665199
> *and for the lacs?
> *


yes


----------



## northbay

> _Originally posted by badwayz30_@Apr 23 2009, 12:36 AM~13663840
> *any reinforements for impalas? 61-64
> *


we got the front and the upper and low arms and the bottom of the x frame.Any thing else would be a body off project cause it is to hard to get to


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by HELLRAISER_@Apr 21 2009, 08:45 PM~13648309
> *This morning i got a hell of a deal on steel...! 165.00 a kit just go to the store and pick which kit u want...
> http://stores.shop.ebay.com/Ryderz-Hydraul...n__W0QQ_armrsZ1
> *


good deals


----------



## PHATBOY>UCE<

> _Originally posted by ryderz_@Apr 23 2009, 12:30 AM~13663822
> *Did u mention this lincoln also has the trailing arm and drop mounts added as well?
> *


THATS RIGHT :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## JBug68

TTT....Great prices. Quality work. Hooked up my 84 Caprice :thumbsup:


----------



## low707cutt

> _Originally posted by luizg69_@Apr 23 2009, 12:10 AM~13663937
> *1998 town car? pm me
> *


x2


----------



## northbay

pm sent


----------



## PHATBOY>UCE<

TTT FOR THE HOMIES........


----------



## singlepumpking

> _Originally posted by PHATBOY>UCE<_@Apr 23 2009, 12:00 AM~13663727
> *DONT KNOW WHY YOU WANT PICS OF THE WHOLE CAR BUT HERE YOU GO....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


close up of the rear end reinforcement? sorta looks real thin.


----------



## HELLRAISER

T T T


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

> _Originally posted by HELLRAISER_@Apr 26 2009, 02:22 PM~13693835
> *T T T
> *


Jon we still doing the drinking contest at the nats :biggrin: 


if so I need to practice :0


----------



## HELLRAISER

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Apr 26 2009, 04:51 PM~13695189
> *Jon we still doing the drinking contest at the nats :biggrin:
> if so I need to practice :0
> *


U got to take that up with riderz i dont drink no more.


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

> _Originally posted by HELLRAISER_@Apr 26 2009, 06:50 PM~13695661
> *U got to take that up with riderz i dont drink no more.
> *


Is this JON....WTF no more drinkin buddy


----------



## northbay

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Apr 26 2009, 06:00 PM~13695751
> *Is this JON....WTF no more drinkin buddy
> *


sorry buddy had to.its ben a year or so.i started getting sick.look at it this way there wont be a shortage anymore...


----------



## PHATBOY>UCE<

T T T


----------



## panchopistolas

> _Originally posted by northbay_@Apr 22 2009, 11:24 PM~13663520
> *we got the front and the upper and low arms and the bottom of the x frame.Any thing else would be a body off project cause it is to hard to get to
> *


price on this


----------



## northbay

> _Originally posted by panchopistolas_@Apr 26 2009, 11:40 PM~13699527
> *price on this
> *


$230 + shipping cause it a lot of peices.


----------



## ryderz

> _Originally posted by northbay_@Apr 26 2009, 07:28 PM~13696702
> *sorry buddy had to.its ben a year or so.i started getting sick.look at it this way there wont be a shortage anymore...
> *


the only shortage is between ur legs :biggrin:


----------



## HELLRAISER

just got done doing a dozen chest plate peices.this will show u how close they are.all u need to do is clamp and weld....john


----------



## northbay

> _Originally posted by ryderz_@Apr 27 2009, 09:44 AM~13702106
> *the only shortage is between ur legs :biggrin:
> *


your the only one that complains,but i already know your not easy to please, :biggrin:


----------



## pinche chico

damnit !! i coulda saved myself headaches and burnt holes in my socks and shoes for that price,,,,


GOOD AND I MEAN HELLA GOOD PRICES !!!!!!!!!!!

:biggrin:


----------



## roadmaster95

> _Originally posted by PHATBOY>UCE<_@Apr 23 2009, 12:00 AM~13663727
> *DONT KNOW WHY YOU WANT PICS OF THE WHOLE CAR BUT HERE YOU GO....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i like your tail lights their funky


----------



## PHATBOY>UCE<

> _Originally posted by roadmaster95_@Apr 27 2009, 08:50 PM~13710218
> *i like your tail lights their funky
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## TYTE9D

> _Originally posted by MINT'Z_@Apr 22 2009, 01:04 PM~13657226
> *i bought a kit a while back im pretty sure it was the same dude eveything worked out good  mine was never prebent though so it was a little moe work for me but other then that everthing fit good
> *


x2


----------



## HELLRAISER

> _Originally posted by TYTE9D_@Apr 27 2009, 10:43 PM~13711878
> *x2
> *


the lincolns dont get pre bent chest plates.it almost a staight weld all the way across.if had a sharper bend then i would,but im sorry for the confusionn....john


----------



## TYTE9D

> _Originally posted by HELLRAISER_@Apr 27 2009, 10:00 PM~13712073
> *the lincolns dont get pre bent chest plates.it almost a staight weld all the way across.if had a sharper bend then i would,but im sorry for the confusionn....john
> *


it was for my homies caprice, its cool i didnt have a plasma yet anyways so it worked out.  great prices homie!


----------



## ryderz

> _Originally posted by northbay_@Apr 27 2009, 02:19 PM~13705231
> *your the only one that complains,but i already know your not easy to please, :biggrin:
> *


Lol see u later tonight I'm fly back from dfw right now! I'm at the airport getting faded before my flight!


----------



## HELLRAISER

> _Originally posted by ryderz_@Apr 28 2009, 02:58 PM~13718298
> *Lol see u later tonight I'm fly back from dfw right now! I'm at the airport getting faded before my flight!
> *


cool have a safe flight brother..!


----------



## HELLRAISER

> _Originally posted by HELLRAISER_@Apr 27 2009, 02:13 PM~13705170
> *just got done doing a dozen chest plate peices.this will show u how close they are.all u need to do is clamp and weld....john
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



WE HAVE PLENTY OF THESE KITS IN STOCK..1


----------



## MINT'Z

> _Originally posted by HELLRAISER_@Apr 22 2009, 10:00 PM~13660327
> *damn that must of went through the cracks, because we usally prebend all of them.
> *


mine went prebent eather


----------



## northbay

> _Originally posted by MINT'Z_@Apr 29 2009, 05:02 PM~13733435
> *mine went prebent eather
> *


sorry about that if u need anything else hit us up and we will take care of u


----------



## SJtonelocs

TTT


----------



## Juxes_One

> _Originally posted by northbay_@Apr 27 2009, 08:23 AM~13701299
> *$230 + shipping cause it a lot of peices.
> *


so wuts the price on a gbody reinforment?
shipped 2 28303


----------



## HELLRAISER

> _Originally posted by Juxes_One_@May 4 2009, 08:52 AM~13778183
> *so wuts the price on a gbody reinforment?
> shipped 2 28303
> *



pm sent


----------



## PHATBOY>UCE<

T T T FOR THE HOMIE........


----------



## PHATBOY>UCE<




----------



## PHATBOY>UCE<

T T T


----------



## northbay

> _Originally posted by PHATBOY>UCE<_@May 4 2009, 08:22 PM~13785497
> *T T T
> *


hey what up adren, Im planning on heading down there for memorial week end so lets plan some thing.


----------



## munozfamily

> _Originally posted by northbay_@May 8 2009, 10:40 PM~13833324
> *hey what up adren, Im planning on heading down there for memorial week end so lets plan some thing.
> *


 :werd: mas puto


----------



## northbay

> _Originally posted by munozfamily_@May 9 2009, 11:27 AM~13836759
> *:werd: mas puto
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## northbay

just got a bunch of new patterns made and ready to go


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by northbay_@May 16 2009, 09:11 PM~13908519
> *just got a bunch of new patterns made and ready to go
> *


----------



## munozfamily




----------



## baldwinc

I'd like to know what a reinforcement kit would cost for an 85 Cutlass-

Shipped to 23608!


----------



## HELLRAISER

> _Originally posted by baldwinc_@May 19 2009, 01:11 PM~13935627
> *I'd like to know what a reinforcement kit would cost for an 85 Cutlass-
> 
> Shipped to 23608!
> *


for that kit it would be 230.00 shipped to your door....RYDERZ


----------



## OG LIL ABEL




----------



## HELLRAISER

> _Originally posted by OG LIL ABEL_@May 19 2009, 10:08 PM~13942188
> *
> *


was up dog..?


----------



## BigNasty85Regal

> _Originally posted by HELLRAISER_@May 19 2009, 02:59 PM~13936962
> *for that kit it would be 230.00 shipped to your door....RYDERZ
> *


How long u doing this give or take? I may be hitting u up after a bit


----------



## HELLRAISER

> _Originally posted by BigNasty85Regal_@May 20 2009, 01:34 PM~13948452
> *How long u doing this give or take?  I may be hitting u up after a bit
> *



AS LONG AS I HAVE THE TIME AND THE NEED IS THERE.HOW LONG DO U NEED..? JOHN


----------



## BigNasty85Regal

> _Originally posted by HELLRAISER_@May 20 2009, 04:08 PM~13950008
> *AS LONG AS I HAVE THE TIME AND THE NEED IS THERE.HOW LONG DO U NEED..?  JOHN
> *


I dunno seeing what my welder says


----------



## PHATBOY>UCE<

> _Originally posted by northbay_@May 8 2009, 10:40 PM~13833324
> *hey what up adren, Im planning on heading down there for memorial week end so lets plan some thing.
> *


HELL YEAH SOUNDS GOOD SO GET AT ME WHEN YOUR IN TOWN HOMIE.....


----------



## tequilalow57

how much for a kit for a 2001 lincon shiped to 77477 ?


----------



## luizg69

> _Originally posted by tequilalow57_@May 21 2009, 10:24 PM~13964759
> *how much for a kit for a 2001 lincon  shiped to 77477 ?
> *


x2


----------



## 94pimplac




----------



## CANDY_LOW23

do you have a kit for a full frame??? how much for a regal??


----------



## HELLRAISER

> _Originally posted by tequilalow57_@May 21 2009, 09:24 PM~13964759
> *how much for a kit for a 2001 lincon  shiped to 77477 ?
> *



the kit with shipping is 220.74 to your door...RYDERZ


----------



## fgfhfg

Nike Dunk | Nike Dunk sb Online Store | Nike Dunks | Nike Dunk sb Sneakers | Nike Dunk dealer | Nike air jordan 1 | Nike Dunk Fans | Nike Dunks Store
 :cheesy:


----------



## fgfhfg

Nike Dunk | Nike Dunk sb Online Store | Nike Dunks | Nike Dunk sb Sneakers | Nike Dunk dealer | Nike air jordan 1 | Nike Dunk Fans | Nike Dunks Store
 :cheesy:


----------



## fgfhfg

http://www.trade9shoes.com :cheesy:


----------



## fgfhfg

http://www.trade9shoes.com


----------



## northbay

> _Originally posted by HELLRAISER_@May 22 2009, 06:18 PM~13973745
> *the kit with shipping is 220.74 to your door...RYDERZ
> *


Ill be heading that way soon so i can pick up some more stuff to take care of the people in the bay. :biggrin:


----------



## regal ryda

wheres the kit for impalas


----------



## northbay

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@May 24 2009, 09:50 PM~13987546
> *wheres the kit for impalas
> *


we have the impala kit that comes with, X and the chest plate and the front side around the pockets. everything else is pretty hard to get to.If there's any other pieces that u want let us know.


----------



## luizg69

:wave:


----------



## RIVERSIDELOWRIDING

I NEED SOME ARMS...


----------



## northbay

> _Originally posted by luizg69_@May 25 2009, 01:21 PM~13991598
> *:wave:
> *


----------



## northbay

> _Originally posted by RIVERSIDELOWRIDING_@May 25 2009, 01:25 PM~13991642
> *I NEED SOME ARMS...
> *


let us know what kind u need.Or what u want to do.


----------



## HELLRAISER

> _Originally posted by CANDY_LOW23_@May 22 2009, 09:01 AM~13968542
> *do you have a kit for a full frame???  how much for a regal??
> *



sent pm


----------



## HELLRAISER

Here are some pics of a frame we just started doing.With ryderz patterns




























We will add updates.this is part of are 3500.00 install...!


----------



## OG LIL ABEL

> _Originally posted by HELLRAISER_@May 29 2009, 06:22 PM~14040832
> *Here are some pics of a frame we just started doing.With ryderz patterns
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We will add updates.this is part of are 3500.00 install...!
> *


:biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## HELLRAISER

hey was up abel..?


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by HELLRAISER_@May 29 2009, 07:22 PM~14040832
> *Here are some pics of a frame we just started doing.With ryderz patterns
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We will add updates.this is part of are 3500.00 install...!
> *


 :thumbsup: nice work.


----------



## HELLRAISER

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@May 30 2009, 10:50 AM~14046074
> *:thumbsup: nice work.
> *


thanks kustomebuilder....RYDERZ


----------



## D&A1

hey john call me when you get a chance!!!!!!


----------



## HELLRAISER

> _Originally posted by D&A_@May 30 2009, 04:15 PM~14047975
> *hey john call me when you get a chance!!!!!!
> *


pm sent


----------



## HELLRAISER

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@May 30 2009, 10:50 AM~14046074
> *:thumbsup: nice work.
> *



THANKS BRO


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by HELLRAISER_@May 31 2009, 01:08 PM~14053385
> *THANKS BRO
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

looking good bro


----------



## HELLRAISER

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@May 31 2009, 05:23 PM~14055148
> *looking good bro
> *


thanks hommie


----------



## munozfamily

> _Originally posted by HELLRAISER_@May 29 2009, 06:22 PM~14040832
> *Here are some pics of a frame we just started doing.With ryderz patterns
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We will add updates.this is part of are 3500.00 install...!
> *


NICE ....who's car..... :biggrin:


----------



## OG LIL ABEL

> _Originally posted by HELLRAISER_@May 30 2009, 07:29 AM~14045040
> *hey was up abel..?
> *


JUST HERE LOVING LIFE :biggrin:


----------



## HELLRAISER

> _Originally posted by OG LIL ABEL_@Jun 1 2009, 09:59 PM~14068712
> *JUST HERE LOVING LIFE :biggrin:
> *



Thats right.i talked to rick,and he said it was all cool on the stuff we talked about,and he will be down for the next meeting....cool..?


----------



## JBug68

> _Originally posted by RIVERSIDELOWRIDING_@May 25 2009, 12:25 PM~13991642
> *I NEED SOME ARMS...
> *



I need some legs. Lets go half's :biggrin:


----------



## cadyillac

> _Originally posted by JBug68_@Jun 2 2009, 01:12 PM~14071662
> *I need some legs. Lets go half's  :biggrin:
> *


damm lol :biggrin:


----------



## HELLRAISER

> _Originally posted by JBug68_@Jun 2 2009, 12:12 PM~14071662
> *I need some legs. Lets go half's  :biggrin:
> *



jesse u are like nine feet tall...!


----------



## northbay

:biggrin:


----------



## eyeneff




----------



## chevyman

HEY MAN THANK FOR THE GAME YOU PUT ME ON ,THAT WHAT UP I WILL BE GIVING YOU A CALL HOMIE TO C WHAT GOOD AND TO GET SUM STUFF TO ME SO I CAN HIT THESE STREET


----------



## HELLRAISER

> _Originally posted by chevyman_@Jun 7 2009, 08:58 PM~14122166
> *HEY MAN THANK FOR THE GAME YOU PUT ME ON ,THAT WHAT UP I WILL BE GIVING YOU A CALL HOMIE TO C WHAT GOOD AND TO GET  SUM STUFF TO ME SO I CAN HIT THESE STREET
> *



cool bro,anytime... john


----------



## HELLRAISER

OK ARE TRAILING ARMS ARE COMPLETE,AND READY FOR SHIPPING.

THE BUNGS ARE MADE OUT OF C1215 SOLID 80,000 PSI.
THE RODS ARE 4340 CHROMOLLY ROLLED THREADED FOR MAX STRENGTH
THE ENDS ARE 1/4 STEEL..!
POLYURATHANE BUSHINGS...!

NEED I SAY MORE.I MAKE THESE TRAILINGS MY SELF SO I CAN PASS THE SAVING ON TO MY FELLOW RIDERZ..!

THESE ARMS WILL SELL FOR 105.00 FREE SHIPPING IN THE USA,AND 25.00 OUT OF THE USA.


----------



## smokeme420

Need price on shipping, price on Full wrap & partial wrap templates for a G-Body(84'Cutlass) & your TRAILING ARMS. 
I Dont need the upper & lower control arms, Already purchased a set. 
Canada, Alberta
Postal Code T9A-2L2


----------



## DROPMASTER

> _Originally posted by northbay_@May 25 2009, 12:12 AM~13988177
> *we have the impala kit that comes with, X and the chest plate and the front side around the pockets. everything else is pretty hard to get to.If there's any other pieces that u want let us know.
> *


haw much to Alberta Canada,
Postal Code t2a 1r2


----------



## 95marquis

will the lincoln kit be the same as my 95 grand marquis

and hows shipping costs to canada


----------



## HELLRAISER

> _Originally posted by smokeme420_@Jun 9 2009, 01:20 PM~14140251
> *Need price on shipping, price on Full wrap & partial wrap templates for a G-Body(84'Cutlass) & your TRAILING ARMS.
> I Dont need the upper & lower control arms, Already purchased a set.
> Canada, Alberta
> Postal Code T9A-2L2
> *



pm sent


----------



## HELLRAISER

> _Originally posted by DROPMASTER_@Jun 9 2009, 04:19 PM~14142082
> *haw much to Alberta Canada,
> Postal Code t2a 1r2
> *



pm sent


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by HELLRAISER_@Jun 9 2009, 05:48 PM~14142336
> *pm sent
> *


 :wave:


----------



## HELLRAISER

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jun 9 2009, 04:50 PM~14142363
> *:wave:
> *



hey bro give me a call...john


----------



## nyd40cal

can you PM me a price on the stress point kit for a 93-96 fleetwood, 

and then a price for just the rear arches ...........both with shipping included to 11789


----------



## Sean89S10

DO U HAVE ANY KITS 4 A 89 S10...AND HOW MUCH SHIPPED 2 70114, US LOUISIANA BOYZ R TRYING 2 DO A LITTLE SOMETHING SOMETHING


----------



## HELLRAISER

> _Originally posted by nyd40cal_@Jun 10 2009, 06:11 PM~14154202
> *can you PM me a price on the stress point kit for a 93-96 fleetwood,
> 
> and then a price for just the rear arches ...........both with shipping included to 11789
> *



pm sent.....sorry about the late response,ben swamped..!


----------



## HELLRAISER

> _Originally posted by Sean89S10_@Jun 11 2009, 01:29 PM~14162169
> *DO U HAVE ANY KITS 4 A 89 S10...AND HOW MUCH SHIPPED 2 70114, US LOUISIANA BOYZ R TRYING 2 DO A LITTLE SOMETHING SOMETHING
> *



pm sent


----------



## HELLRAISER

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jun 9 2009, 04:50 PM~14142363
> *:wave:
> *



hey bro give me a call when u can...john


----------



## ghettodreams

How much for a stress kit and belly for an 85 regal?


----------



## ghettodreams

> _Originally posted by ghettodreams_@Jun 17 2009, 11:39 AM~14216741
> *How much for a stress kit and belly for an 85 regal?
> *


And shipped to 64127


----------



## HELLRAISER

> _Originally posted by ghettodreams_@Jun 17 2009, 09:44 AM~14216789
> *And shipped to 64127
> *



225.00 shipped...! RYDERZ


----------



## 87cuttlashopper

What up John its been a while since we spoke.....how you been brother? Still Reppin the Cowboys? Freakin stadium is NNICE!


----------



## HELLRAISER

> _Originally posted by 87cuttlashopper_@Jun 17 2009, 04:36 PM~14220905
> *What up John its been a while since we spoke.....how you been brother? Still Reppin the Cowboys? Freakin stadium is NNICE!
> *



ya thats right cowboys all the way baby....! im still doing cars,and welding my ass off..! im ready for a break.whats new on your side..? john


----------



## 87cuttlashopper

Tweeking the Cutlass as we speak homie, trying to get it right so that I can play with the big dawgs.


----------



## D&A1

still waiting for your call !!!


----------



## AMFCUSTOMS559

I need a stress point kit for a 83 caddy, is it possible to have the rear horse shoes made in 1/4", also i need a kit for a 86 regal, but i dont need the horse shoes,lower arm or rear spring pocket re-inforcements, instead i wanted to know if u can manufacture the plates for front side of frame between upper and lower control arms.. need asap


----------



## HELLRAISER

> _Originally posted by AMFCUSTOMS559_@Jun 19 2009, 09:43 AM~14238545
> *I need a stress point kit for a 83 caddy, is it possible to have the rear horse shoes made in 1/4", also i need a kit for a 86 regal, but i dont need the horse shoes,lower arm or rear spring pocket re-inforcements, instead i wanted to know if u can manufacture the plates for front side of frame between upper and lower control arms.. need asap
> *



pm sent


----------



## Vayzfinest

got anything for a 75 caprice rag? need price on full and partial..


----------



## HELLRAISER

> _Originally posted by Vayzfinest_@Jun 20 2009, 06:43 PM~14249649
> *got anything for a 75 caprice rag? need price on full and partial..
> *



pm sent


----------



## 87gbody

> _Originally posted by HELLRAISER_@Apr 21 2009, 10:45 PM~13648309
> *This morning i got a hell of a deal on steel...! 165.00 a kit just go to the store and pick which kit u want...
> http://stores.shop.ebay.com/Ryderz-Hydraul...n__W0QQ_armrsZ1
> *


when are you going to have g body kits on ebay? what is it gonna cost me for a kit shipped to 11955. Do I still need there rear spring perch pieces if I have a bridge? let me know, ready to order asap.


----------



## ELGUERO559

I need a kit for a gbody stress point belly and rear end shipped to fresno cali 93706 shoot me a price


----------



## HELLRAISER

> _Originally posted by ELGUERO559_@Jun 23 2009, 08:16 PM~14278180
> *I need a kit for a gbody stress point belly and rear end shipped to fresno cali 93706 shoot me a price
> *



195.00 shipped to your door.just let me know when your ready....RYDERZ


----------



## HELLRAISER

WE AT RYDERZ WOULD LIKE TO SAY THANKS TO ALL OF THE RYDERZ OUT THERE KEEPING US VERY BUSY..! WE WILL KEEP GIVING U THE SERVICE AND PARTS AT DISCOUNTED PRICES TO HELP KEEP YOUR RIDES ON THE STREET..! WE ALSO DO TECH CALLS FOR BAGS OR HYDROS.PLEASE.. IF U HAVE A QUESTION GIVE US A CALL,AND WE WILL HELP IN EVERY WAY POSSIBLE.IF WE DONT ANSWER THEN LEAVE A MESSAGE AND WILL RETURN IS FAST AS POSSIBLE...THANKS AGAIN...JOHN RYDERZ HYDRAULICS


----------



## nyd40cal

> _Originally posted by HELLRAISER_@Jun 25 2009, 02:11 AM~14291571
> *WE AT RYDERZ WOULD LIKE TO SAY THANKS TO ALL OF THE RYDERZ OUT THERE KEEPING US VERY BUSY..! WE WILL KEEP GIVING U THE SERVICE AND PARTS AT DISCOUNTED PRICES TO HELP KEEP YOUR RIDES ON THE STREET..! WE ALSO DO TECH CALLS FOR BAGS OR HYDROS.PLEASE.. IF U HAVE A QUESTION GIVE US A CALL,AND WE WILL HELP IN EVERY WAY POSSIBLE.IF WE DONT ANSWER THEN LEAVE A MESSAGE AND WILL RETURN IS FAST AS POSSIBLE...THANKS AGAIN...JOHN  RYDERZ HYDRAULICS
> *




:thumbsup:


----------



## HELLRAISER

> _Originally posted by nyd40cal_@Jun 25 2009, 03:59 AM~14292194
> *:thumbsup:
> *



 thanks


----------



## S.O.B cc of ny

anything for a 76 monte carlo?????


----------



## d.j.Lowlife

i need the price of a partiial and full wrap for a 72 ragtop impala shiped to 46218


----------



## HELLRAISER

> _Originally posted by d.j.Lowlife_@Jun 27 2009, 07:44 AM~14313815
> *i need the price of a partiial and full wrap for a 72 ragtop impala shiped to 46218
> *



ITS THE SAME PRICE OF THE CADI KIT.SHIPPED IS 230.00 TO THAT ZIPCODE...RYDERZ


----------



## regal ryda

i need a stress point for a 62 impala x frame


----------



## HELLRAISER

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Jun 27 2009, 10:44 PM~14318647
> *i need a stress point for a 62 impala x frame
> *



pm sent


----------



## PHATBOY>UCE<

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Psycho631

Just orderd the Lincoln kit, I'll post pics of the install :biggrin:


----------



## C-LO9492

Hey John whats homie, havent seen you in a long time since the last LRM shows in Texas back them. The good old days, but any how do u have a full wrap kit for an 87 cutty and what would u recommend on the rear mounts because I'm installing 14' telescopic for the rear for a HIGH LOCKUP.. Keep up the great work RIDERZ.. :biggrin: :biggrin: Maybe wanna hop if u know where Im gettin 2!!


----------



## HELLRAISER

> _Originally posted by C-LO9492_@Jun 28 2009, 08:22 PM~14323958
> *Hey John whats homie, havent seen you in a long time since the last LRM shows in Texas back them. The good old days, but any how do u have a full wrap kit for an 87 cutty and what would u recommend on the rear mounts because I'm installing 14' telescopic for the rear for a HIGH LOCKUP.. Keep up the great work RIDERZ.. :biggrin:  :biggrin:  Maybe wanna hop if u know where Im gettin 2!!
> *



GIVE ME A CALL....JOHN


----------



## mississippilowride

need a price for the front half of a 95 caddy fleet


----------



## C-LO9492

> _Originally posted by HELLRAISER_@Jun 28 2009, 09:35 PM~14324072
> *GIVE ME A CALL....JOHN
> *


Kool homie, I holla at B and hear you might come to town soon... :biggrin: :biggrin: 

I'll holla at noon my time central. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## HELLRAISER

> _Originally posted by mississippilowride_@Jun 29 2009, 07:10 PM~14333809
> *need a price for the front half of a 95 caddy fleet
> *



SENT PM..JOHN


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

> _Originally posted by HELLRAISER_@Jun 29 2009, 10:48 PM~14335824
> *SENT PM..JOHN
> *


Sup Jon wuz up homie :biggrin:


----------



## BigNasty85Regal

hey john thanks for the help when u and I talked on phone!!!!!!

Oh yeah how much for a 1/4 inch or so rear axle reinforcement cut out for my 91 sonoma pm me thanks


----------



## HELLRAISER

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Jun 29 2009, 10:29 PM~14336290
> *Sup Jon wuz up homie :biggrin:
> *



WAS UP DOG..? U READY FOR THE SHOW..? CALL ME SOME TIME...JOHN


----------



## HELLRAISER

> _Originally posted by BigNasty85Regal_@Jun 29 2009, 11:31 PM~14337117
> *hey john thanks for the help when u and I talked on phone!!!!!!
> 
> Oh yeah how much for a 1/4 inch or so rear axle reinforcement cut out  for my 91 sonoma pm me thanks
> *



DO U WANT TO GO ON THE TOP OF THE AXEL OR THE BOTTOM.IT ALSO DEPENDS HOW AND WHERE YOUR CYLINDERS ARE MOUNTED. JOHN


----------



## BigNasty85Regal

> _Originally posted by HELLRAISER_@Jun 29 2009, 11:59 PM~14337356
> *DO U WANT TO GO ON THE TOP OF THE AXEL OR THE BOTTOM.IT ALSO DEPENDS HOW AND WHERE YOUR CYLINDERS ARE MOUNTED.  JOHN
> *


Give me your email by pm and I'll send u a pic of how my rear set up!


----------



## HELLRAISER

> _Originally posted by BigNasty85Regal_@Jun 30 2009, 12:01 AM~14337377
> *Give me your email by pm and I'll send u a pic of how my rear set up!
> *



no problem..its [email protected] or [email protected]


----------



## HELLRAISER

trying to get the website going.it ryderzhydros.com check it out and let us no what u think.its still in build stages...john


----------



## single_pump

How much for the caddy belly pattern? It's for a coupe....


----------



## HELLRAISER

> _Originally posted by single_pump_@Jul 3 2009, 10:22 AM~14372051
> *How much for the caddy belly pattern? It's for a coupe....
> *



Its 65.00 for the belly kit plus shipping. john


----------



## HELLRAISER

We have been working on the web site daily.We are adding new parts,and items everyday.so keep checking for special offers and sale items we will be giving very soon...john ryderz hydraulics www.ryderzhydros.com


----------



## munozfamily

:biggrin:


----------



## spider97

will the frame pattern for a lincoln work for a grand marquis?


----------



## northbay

whats up it been a min since ive been on here


----------



## HELLRAISER

> _Originally posted by spider97_@Jul 4 2009, 12:58 PM~14380416
> *will the frame pattern for a lincoln work for a grand marquis?
> *



sent pm


----------



## WESTUP702

you gotta kit for a 88 s-10 blazer...?


----------



## HELLRAISER

> _Originally posted by WESTUP702_@Jul 5 2009, 10:42 AM~14384621
> *you gotta kit for a 88 s-10 blazer...?
> *


Yes just what peices do u want exactly..john


----------



## WESTUP702

> _Originally posted by HELLRAISER_@Jul 6 2009, 01:19 AM~14390062
> *Yes just what peices do u want exactly..john
> *


whole frame....


----------



## D&A1

hey john call me so we could talk!!!


----------



## C-LO9492

> _Originally posted by munozfamily_@Jul 4 2009, 01:36 PM~14380297
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


Damn damn John, that elco on tha BUMPER... Say homie can u send me a pic of the pump we talked about this afternoon. I will figure how to get u them batteries out west for your dancer :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Rick80

HOW MUCH FOR 98 TO 2000 LINCOLN TOWN CAR SENT TO 92225


----------



## HELLRAISER

> _Originally posted by D&A_@Jul 6 2009, 12:30 PM~14393444
> *hey john call me so we could talk!!!
> *



hey bro i called and left a message.ill call again tomorrow..john


----------



## HELLRAISER

> _Originally posted by C-LO9492_@Jul 6 2009, 04:23 PM~14395426
> *Damn damn John, that elco on tha BUMPER... Say homie can u send me a pic of the pump we talked about this afternoon.  I will figure how to get u them batteries out west for your dancer :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



ok ill pm u,and thanks for the props..john


----------



## HELLRAISER

> _Originally posted by WESTUP702_@Jul 6 2009, 06:37 AM~14391018
> *whole frame....
> *



i can supply about 70 percent of the peices for u for 500.00 plus shipping.the sides u will just use flat plate and merge into the peices ill send.they will be cut for the merging...john


----------



## HELLRAISER

> _Originally posted by Rick80_@Jul 6 2009, 04:33 PM~14395539
> *HOW MUCH FOR 98 TO 2000 LINCOLN TOWN CAR SENT TO 92225
> *



220.00 shipped to your door...john


----------



## blkvatonda93caddy

how much for stress point kit for a 93 cadi fleetwood shipped to 23452? pm me plz


----------



## HELLRAISER

> _Originally posted by blkvatonda93caddy_@Jul 7 2009, 11:02 AM~14402570
> *how much for stress point kit for a 93 cadi fleetwood shipped to 23452? pm me plz
> *



pm sent..john


----------



## Sean89S10

THIS IS YA BOY FROM LOUISIANA WHO HIT YOU UP ON A KIT FOR 89 S10........DOG,PLEASE LET ME KNOW WHEN YOU GET ONE


----------



## HELLRAISER

> _Originally posted by Sean89S10_@Jul 8 2009, 06:59 PM~14416725
> *THIS IS YA BOY FROM LOUISIANA WHO HIT YOU UP ON A KIT FOR 89 S10........DOG,PLEASE LET ME KNOW WHEN YOU GET ONE
> *



pm sent....john


----------



## northbay

Ryders will be at the lowrider nationals with a few cars.


----------



## C-LO9492

> _Originally posted by HELLRAISER_@Jul 6 2009, 11:52 PM~14399270
> *ok ill pm u,and thanks for the props..john
> *


Hey John what size are the patterns used so I can gather my steel for when I order my reinforcement goodies?? I may have your batteries heading out in august, but will know within time when my homie heads out to Oxnard,Ca. Holla back homie :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## eurolak

Need a price on a stress point kit for a 64 impala


----------



## SJtonelocs

> _Originally posted by northbay_@Jul 12 2009, 01:00 PM~14450212
> *Ryders will be at the lowrider nationals with a few cars.
> *


How the hopper doing Richie? Like to see you bring that to my town homie, bring that dancer! tell me what you need


----------



## HELLRAISER

> _Originally posted by C-LO9492_@Jul 12 2009, 06:55 PM~14451814
> *Hey John what size are the patterns used so I can gather my steel for when I order my reinforcement goodies??  I may have your batteries heading out in august, but will know within time when my homie heads out to Oxnard,Ca.  Holla back homie :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



the metal is 3/16 thick steel.just give me the heads up when your hommie is cooming down so we can work out payment detailes... john


----------



## HELLRAISER

> _Originally posted by eurolak_@Jul 12 2009, 07:07 PM~14451905
> *Need a price on a stress point kit for a 64 impala
> *



pm sent... john


----------



## HELLRAISER

> _Originally posted by SJtonelocs_@Jul 12 2009, 10:06 PM~14453599
> *How the hopper doing Richie?  Like to see you bring that to my town homie, bring that dancer!  tell me what you need
> *



do u have something going on.? a show or bbq.? is there any other dancers to play with...? john


----------



## kustombuilder

Im ready when you are John. :biggrin:


----------



## HELLRAISER

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jul 13 2009, 09:52 AM~14456790
> *Im ready when you are John. :biggrin:
> *



im ready,just trying to figure out the best way to get down there..john


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by HELLRAISER_@Jul 13 2009, 11:04 AM~14456896
> *im ready,just trying to figure out the best way to get down there..john
> *


i will call you later.


----------



## HELLRAISER

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jul 13 2009, 10:06 AM~14456917
> *i will call you later.
> *



sweet.... john


----------



## C-LO9492

> _Originally posted by HELLRAISER_@Jul 13 2009, 10:44 AM~14456697
> *the metal is 3/16 thick steel.just give me the heads up when your hommie is cooming down so we can work out payment detailes...  john
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## HELLRAISER

We just got another great deal on a shipment of steel.We can now offer these kits for 150.00 plus shipping.The shipping on these kits is usually around the 65.00 dollar mark, so we will just make the shipping a flat 50.00. If u need any other peices let us know, and we will get u a price..thanks ryderz


----------



## HELLRAISER

here is the chest plate for a impala frame,with the bottom a arms.these front kits are 135.00 plus shipping..!


----------



## Sean89S10

NO...I DON'T WHAT KIT IT IS,BUT WHEN U FIND OUT WHICH ONE IT IS GIVE A HOLLA WITH A PRICE SHIPPED 2 NEW ORLEANS.THANKS


----------



## Sean89S10

BY THE WAY THIS IS YA BOY WITH THAT 89 S10 WHO JUST POSTED THAT COMMENT JUST A MINUTE A GO


----------



## HELLRAISER

> _Originally posted by Sean89S10_@Jul 14 2009, 05:30 PM~14473876
> *BY THE WAY THIS IS YA BOY WITH THAT 89 S10 WHO JUST POSTED THAT COMMENT JUST A MINUTE A GO
> *



ya i know..john


----------



## 90towncar

check your pm


----------



## WESTUP702

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by HELLRAISER_@Jul 7 2009, 12:54 AM~14399293
> *i can supply about 70 percent of the peices for u for 500.00 plus shipping.the sides u will just use flat plate and merge into the peices ill send.they will be cut for the merging...john
> *



damn 500 what about just the stress points ....lil steep for me homie.. :biggrin:


----------



## nyd40cal

> _Originally posted by WESTUP702_@Jul 16 2009, 10:09 AM~14491420
> *:biggrin:
> damn 500 what about just the stress points ....lil steep for me homie.. :biggrin:
> *



shit $500 sounds like a deal to me :dunno:


----------



## WESTUP702

yeah it is a deal but i was tryin to get a better one...lol


----------



## HELLRAISER

> _Originally posted by WESTUP702_@Jul 17 2009, 07:03 AM~14501599
> *yeah it is a deal but i was tryin to get a better one...lol
> *



i understand,but u get 3 times more peices.so all u have to do is weld.sorry but metal is metal.i can only go so cheap.that would be rock bottom.the kits strart at 150.00.u can add all the peices u want for about 28.00 each...john


----------



## 90towncar

> _Originally posted by HELLRAISER_@Jul 17 2009, 04:42 PM~14506218
> *i understand,but u get 3 times more peices.so all u have to do is weld.sorry but metal is metal.i can only go so cheap.that would be rock bottom.the kits strart at 150.00.u can add all the peices u want for about 28.00 each...john
> *


Whats the deal man??? I am trying to resolve this though PMs I need to buy those other 2 parts and get that missing piece... HOW MUCH????


----------



## Dannyboy sgv

How much for stress points on a big body shiped to 91744 sgv


----------



## HELLRAISER

> _Originally posted by 90towncar_@Jul 17 2009, 06:26 PM~14507394
> *Whats the deal man??? I am trying to resolve this though PMs I need to buy those other 2 parts and get that missing piece... HOW MUCH????
> *



hey bro,im sorry we keep missing each other.i havnt got a pm from u sence the 6th of july.i just have been really busy,and having some peronal problems.the peices u asked for i have to make.i called my buddy to bring the car over so i can make them,but he has been busy to.i will get them done for u as soon as possibe.remeber i wasnt even charging u for the peices..! just the shipping.so its all good no worries bro im on it...john


----------



## HELLRAISER

> _Originally posted by Dannyboy sgv_@Jul 17 2009, 10:32 PM~14509182
> *How much for stress points on a big body shiped to 91744 sgv
> *



it would be 200 shipped..john


----------



## northbay




----------



## HELLRAISER

Here is a front kit for a g body.The following kit comes with all 4 sides of the chest plate,the out side of the frame under the upper a arms,the top of the frame before the a arm mounts, and the bottom a arms.This is the strongest kit u can get for the front of any g body style frame.That's regal,cutlass,monty,grand pre,elco,etc,etc.This kit will sell for 250.00 plus shipping.The shipping on this kit will be around the 60.00 mark.You cant find a better,stronger kit any where for this price.You can hop as high as you want,or be as hard as u want on the car with this kit,and it will last for a very long time.If u have a broken frame then this kit will fix it...! any questions please ask...john ryderz hydraulics

dealers welcome.prices will depend on how may kits ordered..!


----------



## ryderz

> _Originally posted by HELLRAISER_@Jul 19 2009, 06:55 PM~14520115
> *Here is a front kit for a g body.The following kit comes with all 4 sides of the chest plate,the out side of the frame under the upper a arms,the top of the frame before the a arm mounts, and the bottom a arms.This is the strongest kit u can get for the front of any g body style frame.That's regal,cutlass,monty,grand pre,elco,etc,etc.This kit will sell for 250.00 plus shipping.The shipping on this kit will be around the 60.00 mark.You cant find a better,stronger kit any where for this price.You can hop as high as you want,or be as hard as u want on the car with this kit,and it will last for a very long time.If u have a broken frame then this kit will fix it...! any questions please ask...john  ryderz hydraulics
> 
> dealers welcome.prices will depend on how may kits ordered..!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Ttt


----------



## HELLRAISER

http://www.ryderzhydros.com/index.html  

http://stores.shop.ebay.com/Ryderz-Hydraul...n__W0QQ_armrsZ1 :biggrin:


----------



## stealth patato

i was gonna but some but shipping was like 70 bucks.... so i dident for that price i could figue it out to make em my self


----------



## 90towncar

> _Originally posted by HELLRAISER_@Jul 18 2009, 03:51 PM~14512596
> *hey bro,im sorry we keep missing each other.i havnt got a pm from u sence the 6th of july.i just have been really busy,and having some peronal problems.the peices u asked for i have to make.i called my buddy to bring the car over so i can make them,but he has been busy to.i will get them done for u as soon as possibe.remeber i wasnt even charging u for the peices..! just the shipping.so its all good no worries bro im on it...john
> *



Its straight... Just waiting to get this front clip back on.. :biggrin:


----------



## HELLRAISER

> _Originally posted by stealth patato_@Jul 20 2009, 12:34 AM~14522865
> *i was gonna but some but shipping was like 70 bucks.... so i dident for that price i could figue it out to make em my self
> *



pm sent


----------



## stealth patato

copy


----------



## 1rana3

not bad


----------



## WESTUP702

O.K. WELL HOW MUCH FOR THE STRESS POINTS FOR THE 88 BLAZER...SHIPPED TO 44612..


----------



## HELLRAISER

> _Originally posted by WESTUP702_@Jul 21 2009, 01:42 PM~14539975
> *O.K. WELL HOW MUCH FOR THE STRESS POINTS FOR THE 88 BLAZER...SHIPPED TO 44612..
> *



im working on those right now.i will have them ready shortly...john


----------



## HELLRAISER

whats up layitlow.?


----------



## HELLRAISER

If u live out of the country,please dont be shy.i have great rates on shipping worldwide.You already know that it will be costly to begen with, but it wont be 400.00 just for the shipping.Maybe with the product.If u have any tech support issues please ask.i will even call u.just need all your numbers...john ryderz hydraulics


----------



## HELLRAISER

ok here is the impala street rearend kit.it is 3 peices.this one i put the wishbone bracket on, and then welded it all up.The metal is 1/2 inch thick.I just need to finish smoothing it down..john


----------



## D&A1

yo john whats up???


----------



## HELLRAISER

> _Originally posted by D&A_@Jul 25 2009, 11:33 PM~14582941
> *yo john whats up???
> *



nothing bro.i have some of the peices made.just havnt cut out the outside peices for the front spring area.i havnt forgot bro...john


----------



## mr.dannyboy

I'm looking for the 1990 Lincoln Town Car kit, with some clean ass cuts! Shipped to Riverside County, 92562. Thanks.


----------



## HELLRAISER

> _Originally posted by mr.dannyboy_@Jul 26 2009, 11:19 PM~14590483
> *I'm looking for the 1990 Lincoln Town Car kit, with some clean ass cuts! Shipped to Riverside County, 92562. Thanks.
> *



Then u came to the right spot...! 200.00 shipped to your door...john


----------



## WESTUP702

stress points and rearend for the 88 blazer...s-10...gimme a price wit rear end and without...thanx..


----------



## TRAVIESO87

need price for an 87 2dr caprice kit


----------



## HELLRAISER

> _Originally posted by nick64_@Jul 28 2009, 10:40 PM~14612176
> *need price for an 87 2dr caprice kit
> *



WHAT IS YOUR ZIP CODE


----------



## gasman

hey i'm ready pm me for stress points for a regal 48219


----------



## HELLRAISER

> _Originally posted by gasman_@Jul 29 2009, 04:55 PM~14619636
> *hey i'm ready pm me for stress points for a regal 48219
> *



pm sent


----------



## D&A1

yo :dunno:


----------



## HELLRAISER

> _Originally posted by D&A_@Jul 29 2009, 08:42 PM~14622318
> *yo :dunno:
> *



i havnt forgot bro..im just hella swamped over here.there just isnt enough time in the day for me.plus i fabricate during the day for 2 different companys.i still havnt made those out side peices u need...the rest is finished..john


----------



## HELLRAISER

> _Originally posted by D&A_@Jul 29 2009, 08:42 PM~14622318
> *yo :dunno:
> *



i havnt forgot bro..im just hella swamped over here.there just isnt enough time in the day for me.plus i fabricate during the day for 2 different companys.i still havnt made those out side peices u need...the rest is finished..john


----------



## walker32

could you make a stress point kit for a 68 deville vert? or maybe a full kit?


----------



## 90towncar

> _Originally posted by D&A_@Jul 26 2009, 12:33 AM~14582941
> *yo john whats up???
> *


lol :uh:


----------



## 90towncar

> _Originally posted by 90towncar_@Jul 20 2009, 07:08 AM~14523458
> *Its straight... Just waiting to get this front clip back on..  :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: Dont worry about my missing part or the other parts for me.. I have ordered them now from somebody else. Its cool you got other customers and other things going on but I be damn if I would be on LIL trying to take in more customers when you cant quite get everybody else who has paid you some money straight.. No offence, good luck to you and your bizzz ... no hard feelings...


----------



## HELLRAISER

> _Originally posted by 90towncar_@Jul 30 2009, 08:03 AM~14625678
> *:uh:  Dont worry about my missing part or the other parts for me.. I have ordered them now from somebody else. Its cool you got other customers and other things going on but I be damn if I would be on LIL trying to take in more customers when you cant quite get everybody else who has paid you some money straight.. No offence, good luck to you and your bizzz ... no hard feelings...
> *



that peice must of fell out or something.im not sure.i was just wating to ship it with the rest of your peices.i have time for all my customers, its just that u want peices that i dont have.please remeber i wasnt going to charge u for those peices.i just wanted to make sure u were happy with the deal.even if i lost money.im sorry i dont have any lincolns laying around to make your peices off of.my offer still stands if u want to take advantage.the car was comming over this weekend.so if u still need them let me know, and it will still be free of charge. john


----------



## 90towncar

> _Originally posted by HELLRAISER_@Jul 30 2009, 08:54 PM~14632739
> *that peice must of fell out or something.im not sure.i was just wating to ship it with the rest of your peices.i have time for all my customers, its just that u want peices that i dont have.please remeber i wasnt going to charge u for those peices.i just wanted to make sure u were happy with the deal.even if i lost money.im sorry i dont have any lincolns laying around to make your peices off of.my offer still stands if u want to take advantage.the car was comming over this weekend.so if u still need them let me know, and it will still be free of charge.  john
> *


It was a fleetwood  but like I said.. Don't worry about my stuff I am straight thanks anyways..The only thing that really bothers me more then the wait is you acting like I wanted some super fancy custom part.. I just wanted the outside front frame rails... I have never heard of anybody selling or installing a stress point kit and those 2 parts not be part of it. I swear you even have a front stress kit posted on another topic that includes those front frame sides IDK....


----------



## HELLRAISER

> _Originally posted by 90towncar_@Jul 31 2009, 07:53 AM~14636577
> *It was a fleetwood    but like I said.. Don't worry about my stuff I am straight thanks anyways..The only thing that really bothers me more then the wait is you acting like I wanted some super fancy custom part.. I just wanted the outside front frame rails... I have never heard of anybody selling or installing a stress point kit and those 2 parts not be part of it. I swear you even have a front stress kit posted on another topic that includes those front frame sides IDK....
> *



i must have got confused with your name on layitlow.i have those all day.its hard for me to remember each kit i sell to all the people.i wasnt trying to make it sound like a custom part. most of the people just ask for the ones i offer in the kit.if those peices are wanted, then they let me know witch peices they want.like with the cadi kit u ordered, the pictures dont have those peices, and u didnt say u wanted them, so they didnt get shipped.sence u were mistaken, or thought they would come in the kit i said no problem i will send them no charge just to make the deal go cool.its my bad for not remembering witch kit u bought.so the offer still stands.if u need the goods i will get them out monday.if not,sorry for my mistake.im willing to take care of it.... john


----------



## northbay

dam! its hard to please eneryone john.


----------



## H-town Caddy

i got a 83 coupe deville how much for stress points on front and belly shipped to 77092


----------



## HELLRAISER

> _Originally posted by H-town Caddy_@Aug 1 2009, 06:58 PM~14648794
> *i got a 83 coupe deville how much for stress points on front and  belly shipped to 77092
> *



it would be 210.00 shipped


----------



## walker32

still wanting to know prices for stress point or full kit or 68 deville vert


----------



## HELLRAISER

> _Originally posted by walker32_@Aug 2 2009, 03:17 AM~14650875
> *still wanting to know prices for stress point or full kit or 68 deville vert
> *



i dont have a kit for that car.im trying to find out if it the same as a 78 cadi


----------



## PHATT BOY




----------



## KDM66

Hey I KNOW YOU ARE HELLA BUSY BUT A KIT FOR A 1966 IMPALA WHAT YOU GOT FOR THAT AND ZIP 77598


----------



## walker32

ok just let me know on the caddy


----------



## HELLRAISER

> _Originally posted by KDM66_@Aug 2 2009, 01:48 PM~14652881
> *Hey I KNOW YOU ARE HELLA BUSY BUT A KIT FOR A 1966 IMPALA WHAT YOU GOT FOR THAT AND ZIP 77598
> *



what peices do u want.? a kit or more.i have both


----------



## KDM66

> _Originally posted by HELLRAISER_@Aug 2 2009, 04:46 PM~14653459
> *what peices do u want.? a kit or more.i have both
> *


well what do each kit come with or i should just say the stress points now i am getting a chain bridge put in so mainly the main fronts and the rear humps. or should i just wrap the whole frame its not a hopper but it will be a 3 wheeler what do you suggest and shoot me a price pm me on it


----------



## HELLRAISER

FOR HOP INFO CALL JOHN AT (661)344-0562


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

Sup Big Jon,see you keepin busy, Jessica be sending you some business....

Got 15 sheets of 3/16 th steel...need any???? 

Are you Judging the nats??? LMK


----------



## HELLRAISER

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Aug 3 2009, 11:42 PM~14668374
> *Sup Big Jon,see you keepin busy, Jessica be sending you some business....
> 
> Got 15 sheets of 3/16 th steel...need any????
> 
> Are you Judging the nats??? LMK
> *


PM SENT


----------



## HELLRAISER

> _Originally posted by KDM66_@Aug 3 2009, 04:17 AM~14657552
> *well  what do each kit come with  or i should just say the stress points  now i am getting a chain bridge put in  so mainly the main fronts and the rear humps. or should i just wrap the whole frame its not a hopper but it will be a 3 wheeler what do you suggest  and shoot me a price pm me on it
> *



well the more u wrap the frame, the better off u will be.the basic kit is chest plate, bottom a arms,backbends, and rear cylinder mounts. u can add any peice u want for 30.00 a peice. u can swap out peices for others aswell. john


----------



## KDM66

> _Originally posted by HELLRAISER_@Aug 5 2009, 12:24 AM~14679302
> *well the more u wrap the frame, the better off u will be.the basic kit is chest plate, bottom a arms,backbends, and rear cylinder mounts. u can add any peice u want for 30.00 a peice. u can swap out peices for others aswell.  john
> *


I AGREE HOW MUCH CAN I DO WITH OUT TALING THE FRAM OFF I DONT MIND PULLING MOTOR IM DOING THAT ALL READY AND ITS GONNA HAVE CHANNEL IN REAR FOR CHAIN BRIDGE AND IF I DO ALL I CAN WITH MOTOR OUT AND ALL I CAN IN THE REAR WILL THAT KEEP ME FROM BUCKLING


----------



## HELLRAISER

> _Originally posted by KDM66_@Aug 4 2009, 11:38 PM~14679379
> *I AGREE HOW MUCH CAN I DO WITH OUT TALING THE FRAM OFF I DONT MIND PULLING MOTOR IM DOING THAT ALL READY AND ITS GONNA HAVE CHANNEL IN REAR FOR CHAIN BRIDGE  AND IF I DO ALL I CAN WITH MOTOR OUT AND ALL I CAN IN THE REAR WILL THAT KEEP ME FROM BUCKLING
> *



well your best bet will be to fiberglass the panels.if u are not going to plate anypart of the back, i dont think a chain bridge is a good idea.it will only help the car buckel.1965 and up buckel with a speker box in the back (it seems like). so the more u do the better. i have alot of patterns for that frame, and they r easy to do down the sides.its just flat plate. all my patterns lock into each other, as to do a whole frame. so i would atleast do the out sides of the frame. u dont really need to take the body off for that, but is recomended..! i could hook u up with alot of the peices, just need to know what u r willing to do (as far as work on the car).


----------



## TRAVIESO87

hey homie my cousin wanted to know if you ever got that s-10 kit for him his sn is sean89s-10


----------



## Mrs. Black Magic

TO THE TOP FOR RYDERS A COMPANY WE AT BLACK MAGIC RECOMMEND!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## HELLRAISER

> _Originally posted by Mrs. Black Magic_@Aug 5 2009, 10:18 AM~14682424
> *TO THE TOP FOR RYDERS A COMPANY WE AT BLACK MAGIC RECOMMEND!!!  :thumbsup:
> *



thanks we here at ryderz,back black magics piston pumps..! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## TRAVIESO87

hey homie how much would a complete kit to wrap my entire frame be 1987 caprice 2dr


----------



## KDM66

> _Originally posted by HELLRAISER_@Aug 5 2009, 09:00 AM~14681102
> *well your best bet will be to fiberglass the panels.if u are not going to plate anypart of the back, i dont think a chain bridge is a good idea.it will only help the car buckel.1965 and up buckel with a speker box in the back (it seems like). so the more u do the better. i have alot of patterns for that frame, and they r easy to do down the sides.its just flat plate. all my patterns lock into each other, as to do a whole frame. so i would atleast do the out sides of the frame. u dont really need to take the body off for that, but is recomended..! i could hook u up with alot of the peices, just need to know what u r willing to do (as far as work on the car).
> *


 pm me with your number and we will talk i want to do it right and if it takes a frame off and buyn the pcs from you then im down the shop that i want to take it to is backed up and i know how to weld i did my last car but back in 95 I want longevity out of my car its just with the new interior and paint i didn`t want to frame off the car so that was the big ordeal


----------



## HELLRAISER

pm sent


----------



## D&A1

whats the word john


----------



## KDM66

> _Originally posted by HELLRAISER_@Aug 5 2009, 09:27 PM~14688647
> *pm sent
> *


I DIDNT GET TO CALL TODAY I WILL BEEN BUSY AT WORK AND WHEN OFF IT LATE


----------



## HELLRAISER

> _Originally posted by KDM66_@Aug 6 2009, 09:38 PM~14699344
> *I DIDNT GET TO CALL TODAY I WILL BEEN BUSY AT WORK AND WHEN OFF IT LATE
> *



ok cool no prob, when u get the chance


----------



## HELLRAISER

> _Originally posted by TRAVIESO87_@Aug 5 2009, 05:11 PM~14686519
> *hey homie how much would a complete kit to wrap my entire frame be 1987 caprice 2dr
> *


I DONT HAVE EVERPEICE TO DO A WHOLE FRAME ON THAT CAR,BUT HAVE ALOT OF THEM.FOR WHAT I GOT IT WOULD BE 400.00 PLUS SHIPPING


----------



## HELLRAISER

> _Originally posted by TRAVIESO87_@Aug 5 2009, 09:54 AM~14682138
> *hey homie my cousin wanted to know if you ever got that s-10 kit for him his sn is sean89s-10
> *



NO I HAVNT GOT THE TRUCK YET.BETWEEN ME BEEING BUSY,AND THE TRUCK ALWAYS BEEING GONE IM TRYING TO FIGURE OUT THE BEST TIME.SHOULD BE SOON THO


----------



## TRAVIESO87

> _Originally posted by HELLRAISER_@Aug 11 2009, 11:24 AM~14734924
> *I DONT HAVE EVERPEICE TO DO A WHOLE FRAME ON THAT CAR,BUT HAVE ALOT OF THEM.FOR WHAT I GOT IT WOULD BE 400.00 PLUS SHIPPING
> *


Cool what all does that include?


----------



## HELLRAISER

registration is 5am to 11am firm..! show starts at 11am to 5pm firm..!


----------



## ghettodreams

How much for a stress point on a 85 regal?


----------



## HELLRAISER

> _Originally posted by ghettodreams_@Aug 13 2009, 12:34 PM~14758581
> *How much for a stress point on a 85 regal?
> *



around the 200.00 mark. i need your zipcode for the shipping cost


----------



## ghettodreams

> _Originally posted by HELLRAISER_@Aug 13 2009, 02:40 PM~14758657
> *around the 200.00 mark. i need your zipcode for the shipping cost
> *


64127 and can I swop out the lower arms pieces


----------



## HELLRAISER

> _Originally posted by ghettodreams_@Aug 13 2009, 01:00 PM~14758858
> *64127 and can I swop out the lower arms pieces
> *



205.00 shipped..!


----------



## HELLRAISER

> _Originally posted by ghettodreams_@Aug 13 2009, 01:00 PM~14758858
> *64127 and can I swop out the lower arms pieces
> *



mt bad i didnt read that.i just saw your zipcode. what other peices do u need..? john


----------



## magoo

Pm sent.......Thanks!
Magoo


----------



## HELLRAISER

> _Originally posted by magoo_@Aug 13 2009, 03:54 PM~14761027
> *Pm sent.......Thanks!
> Magoo
> *



pm sent back... :biggrin:


----------



## HELLRAISER

I here at ryderz would like to thank all the ryderz out there that give us all the buisness, and support. I here at ryderz will keep doing my part to make sure that everything stay at a certain level of quality, and ship with in a reasonable amount of time. there are time when im behind on shipping, but thats do to the amount of orders we get here. i over see each and every job that goes thru these doors, that way all my years of experence applys to all the orders. so thanks for the patience, and support ,and keep those ryderz on the streets doing there thing... john (ryderz hydraulics)


----------



## HELLRAISER

> _Originally posted by HELLRAISER_@Aug 14 2009, 09:58 PM~14774812
> *I here at ryderz would like to thank all the ryderz out there that give us all the buisness, and support. I here at ryderz will keep doing my part to make sure that everything stay at a certain level of quality, and ship with in a reasonable amount of time. there are time when im behind on shipping, but thats do to the  amount of orders we get here. i over see each and every job that goes thru these doors, that way all my years of experence applys to all the orders. so thanks for the patience, and support ,and keep those ryderz on the streets doing there thing... john  (ryderz hydraulics)
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## PURP_BOX

how much 4 a g-body kit???


----------



## HELLRAISER

> _Originally posted by PURP_BOX_@Aug 18 2009, 01:29 PM~14806177
> *how much 4 a g-body kit???
> *



the kit is 150.00 i need your zipcode for pricing,,, john


----------



## nyd40cal

> _Originally posted by HELLRAISER_@Aug 14 2009, 11:58 PM~14774812
> *I here at ryderz would like to thank all the ryderz out there that give us all the buisness, and support. I here at ryderz will keep doing my part to make sure that everything stay at a certain level of quality, and ship with in a reasonable amount of time. there are time when im behind on shipping, but thats do to the  amount of orders we get here. i over see each and every job that goes thru these doors, that way all my years of experence applys to all the orders. so thanks for the patience, and support ,and keep those ryderz on the streets doing there thing... john  (ryderz hydraulics)
> *


----------



## HELLRAISER

> _Originally posted by nyd40cal_@Aug 18 2009, 06:52 PM~14809865
> *
> *



good looking out...


----------



## PURP_BOX

> _Originally posted by HELLRAISER_@Aug 18 2009, 05:29 PM~14808918
> *the kit is 150.00 i need  your zipcode for pricing,,, john
> *


48329 thanks


----------



## MINT'Z

> _Originally posted by HELLRAISER_@Aug 17 2009, 01:38 AM~14789257
> *:thumbsup:
> *


did you just quote yourself and give yourself props :uh: :roflmao:


----------



## Vayzfinest

how much for complete kit for a 75 caprice rag? the entire frame none of the suspension.


----------



## northbay

whats up havent been in here for a min


----------



## D&A1

hey how much longer do i have to wait???????


----------



## HELLRAISER

> _Originally posted by D&A_@Aug 20 2009, 06:44 PM~14832531
> *hey how much longer do i have to wait???????
> *



untill i can make the peices on the outside of the impala frame. tobad u didnt still need the cadi peices. got those all day. can u use some trailing arms or something eles or it needs to be the impala peices.


----------



## 94pimplac




----------



## casper38

wat year is the reinforecment pattern thats on ebay for the lincoln?


----------



## HELLRAISER

> _Originally posted by casper38_@Aug 21 2009, 06:52 AM~14836832
> *wat year is the reinforecment pattern thats on ebay for the lincoln?
> *



80's - 90's lincoln town car


----------



## casper38

> _Originally posted by HELLRAISER_@Aug 21 2009, 11:11 AM~14837869
> *80's - 90's lincoln town car
> *


oh ok cuz someone in the project section wanted to know heres the link http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=494013


----------



## Vayzfinest

> _Originally posted by Vayzfinest_@Aug 19 2009, 08:32 PM~14821865
> *how much for complete kit for a 75 caprice rag? the entire frame none of the suspension.
> *


----------



## HELLRAISER

> _Originally posted by Vayzfinest_@Aug 21 2009, 04:09 PM~14842309
> *
> *



pm sent


----------



## etoks13

hey homie got any kits for 68 impala shipped to 06790


----------



## '83 caddy

how much for a complete set for a frame only for a '83 2door caddy?


----------



## HELLRAISER

> _Originally posted by etoks13_@Aug 25 2009, 03:53 PM~14878231
> *hey homie got any kits for 68 impala shipped to 06790
> *



pm sent


----------



## HELLRAISER

> _Originally posted by '83 caddy_@Aug 25 2009, 04:18 PM~14878453
> *how much for a complete set for a frame only for a '83 2door caddy?
> *



pm sent


----------



## grounded4now

How much for a complete set for a 66 impala vert shipped to 33904? thanks


----------



## HELLRAISER

> _Originally posted by grounded4now_@Aug 30 2009, 02:10 PM~14927457
> *How much for a complete set for a 66 impala vert shipped to 33904?  thanks
> *



pm sent.. john


----------



## OG LIL ABEL




----------



## D&A1

hey can u please call me!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## HELLRAISER

> _Originally posted by D&A_@Aug 30 2009, 11:08 PM~14932286
> *hey can u please call me!!!!!!!!!!
> *



pm sent


----------



## HELLRAISER

> _Originally posted by OG LIL ABEL_@Aug 30 2009, 09:21 PM~14931126
> *
> *



was up bro see u n delano sunday.. john


----------



## KrazyLac

i need a kit for a 82 cadi coupe iam just three wheelin its not going to b a hopper let me know how much shipped to 75686...


----------



## HELLRAISER

> _Originally posted by KrazyLac_@Sep 7 2009, 01:04 AM~15001512
> *i need a kit for a 82 cadi coupe iam just three wheelin its not going to b a hopper let me know how much shipped to 75686...
> *



210.00 shipped to your door.. john


----------



## FantasyCustoms

Hey John just showing some Luv on your topic hope the sale goes good for ya :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## KrazyLac

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## HELLRAISER

thanks to all my customers, and supporters.. john (ryderz hydraulics)


----------



## HELLRAISER

FOR ANY QUESTION OR OTHER PEICES PLEASE ASK</span>


----------



## FantasyCustoms

> _Originally posted by HELLRAISER_@Sep 7 2009, 09:08 PM~15009872
> *FOR ANY QUESTION OR OTHER PEICES PLEASE ASK</span>
> *


looking good good luck


----------



## HELLRAISER

> _Originally posted by FantasyCustoms_@Sep 7 2009, 09:40 PM~15010332
> *looking good good luck
> *



THANKS BRO.. JOHN


----------



## groupebks

:biggrin:


----------



## HELLRAISER

> _Originally posted by groupebks_@Sep 10 2009, 02:02 PM~15040506
> *:biggrin:
> *



was going on alex..?


----------



## CHROME-N-PAINT

:thumbsup:


----------



## HELLRAISER




----------



## OG LIL ABEL

:biggrin:


----------



## mississippilowride

i need two prices 1-full frame kit 2-partial kit for 1977-78olds delta shippedto 39202 p m me please


----------



## montekels87

Hey man what's up kingfish recommended me to u I want to paritally reinforce my frame do u sell a kit for that n also I wanted to get my arms extended about half a inch I can send the cores n get the ones from u I wanted them reinforced n molded 
U can pm me with the prices I'm located in wilkes barre pa 18702


----------



## montekels87

I forgot to put the car info its a 86 chevy monte carlo


----------



## TEAM PRO HOPPER

> _Originally posted by HELLRAISER_@Sep 15 2009, 07:23 PM~15092404
> *
> *



:wave: :wave:


----------



## montekels87

question i just want to 3 wheel u have 2 different types of kits should i go with the stress point kit or the front kit for g bodys also would like to know how much it would be for upper arms extended 1/2 inch powder coated chrome shipped to wilkes barre pa 18702  :biggrin:


----------



## HELLRAISER

> _Originally posted by montekels87_@Sep 17 2009, 09:35 AM~15107581
> *question i just want to 3 wheel u have 2 different types of kits should i go with the stress point kit or the front kit for g bodys also would like to know how much it would be for upper arms extended 1/2 inch powder coated chrome shipped to wilkes barre pa 18702        :biggrin:
> *



pm is sent.. john


----------



## budgetblueoval

i seen it on ebay they had the shippin down to 50bucks i was lookin . now their gon on ebay :dunno:


----------



## crucialjp

What's the difference between the partial kit and the full frame, can some one pm the price. This is for a 80 Coupe Deville in FL 32303


----------



## HELLRAISER

> _Originally posted by budgetblueoval_@Sep 18 2009, 02:13 AM~15116191
> *i seen it on ebay they had the shippin down to 50bucks i was lookin . now their gon on ebay :dunno:
> *



well we have the web site now. the shipping should be around 40-50 bucks still. just depends on where u live. i lowered the weights to make the shipping less money.. john


----------



## PHATBOY>UCE<

T T T :biggrin:


----------



## HELLRAISER

> _Originally posted by PHATBOY>UCE<_@Sep 18 2009, 05:24 PM~15122055
> *T T T  :biggrin:
> *



was up phat boy..?


----------



## PHATBOY>UCE<

> _Originally posted by HELLRAISER_@Sep 21 2009, 06:28 PM~15145625
> *was up phat boy..?
> *



YOU JUST BEING PHAT.......


----------



## binky79

how much for a frame kit for my 85 regal.

shipped to canada
Abbotsford BC
V2T3e9


----------



## HELLRAISER

> _Originally posted by binky79_@Sep 24 2009, 10:39 PM~15181127
> *how much for a frame kit for my 85 regal.
> 
> shipped to canada
> Abbotsford BC
> V2T3e9
> *



pm sent... john


----------



## PHATBOY>UCE<

T T T.....


----------



## payfred

Sup USO Id like a price on the Cadi kit minus the A-arms pieces (my a arms are already done)

shipped to 27616










sorry bout the dumb question, but where do you weld the donut pieces and the triangle pieces?


----------



## sg1221

how much for all the pressure points for a g body?


----------



## SIK_9D1

> _Originally posted by payfred_@Oct 26 2009, 06:47 PM~15474382
> *Sup USO Id like a price on the Cadi kit minus the A-arms pieces (my a arms are already done)
> 
> shipped to 27616
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sorry bout the dumb question, but where do you weld the donut pieces and the triangle pieces?
> *


Im gonna have to call it and say they are for the rear coil towers!


----------



## JOEWANCHO914

Damn this is the same kit i got for my vic earlier this year, shit turned out great saved me money and time!! :biggrin:


----------



## crucialjp

> _Originally posted by crucialjp_@Sep 18 2009, 02:08 PM~15119803
> *What's the difference between the partial kit and the full frame, can some one pm the price. This is for a 80 Coupe Deville in FL 32303
> *


Still looking for an answer, also the kit pictured looks like it just covers the bottom A- arms do you have any thing for the top I want to extend mine 1 inch


----------



## JOEWANCHO914

MOST OF THE TIME PEEPS JUST CUT IT IN HAlf, stick whateva thickness u whant to extend in between done, others also reinforce them with 3/16 on top and under also??


----------



## HELLRAISER

> _Originally posted by payfred_@Oct 26 2009, 06:47 PM~15474382
> *Sup USO Id like a price on the Cadi kit minus the A-arms pieces (my a arms are already done)
> 
> shipped to 27616
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sorry bout the dumb question, but where do you weld the donut pieces and the triangle pieces?
> *



the round peices go under the back cylinder mount for the spring to sit against. that way the spring wont rub or break thru. the little traingel peices weld to the bottom of the donut peice to help keep the mount from ripping up. just reinforces the rear cylinder mounts. the kit will be 170.00 shipped with out your bottom a arm peices.. john


----------



## HELLRAISER

> _Originally posted by crucialjp_@Sep 18 2009, 01:08 PM~15119803
> *What's the difference between the partial kit and the full frame, can some one pm the price. This is for a 80 Coupe Deville in FL 32303
> *



well the kits will have more peices to cover the frame. the basic kit covers the front bottom of the chest plate, the bottom a arms, the back bends, and the rear cylinder mounts. the bigger kit covers pretty much everything eles plus what the basic kit covers. the price on the basic kit starts at 150.00, and the rest of the kits go up from there.. john


----------



## OG LIL ABEL




----------



## HELLRAISER

> _Originally posted by OG LIL ABEL_@Oct 27 2009, 06:52 PM~15485927
> *
> *



was up bro... how u been..?


----------



## SERIOUS

?? Probly been asked over and over. But I didnt read thru the whole thread. Do the kits include all three sides (inside-outside-bottom) do they come pre bent. I would need rear arches and front frame stress points. I can handle the a-arms. I'll be installing a bridge so I won't need the donuts or gussetts. How much shipped to Merced 95340 for an 87 REGAL. I don't deal have e-bay... Thnx


----------



## crucialjp

> _Originally posted by HELLRAISER_@Oct 27 2009, 05:06 PM~15484046
> *well the kits will have more peices to cover the frame. the basic kit covers the front bottom of the chest plate, the bottom a arms, the back bends, and the rear cylinder mounts. the bigger kit covers pretty much everything eles plus what the basic kit covers. the price on the basic kit starts at 150.00, and the rest of the kits go up from there.. john
> *



Cool can you pm the price for the full kit for a 80 caddy


----------



## Rick80

how much for 1998 lincoln town car shipped to 92225


----------



## payfred

> _Originally posted by HELLRAISER_@Oct 27 2009, 03:51 PM~15483825
> *the round peices go under the back cylinder mount for the spring to sit against. that way the spring wont rub or break thru. the little traingel peices weld to the bottom of the donut peice to help keep the mount from ripping up. just reinforces the rear cylinder mounts. the kit will be 170.00 shipped with out your bottom a arm peices.. john
> *


You do PAYPAL? Cause Im ready to do business brotha


----------



## HELLRAISER

> _Originally posted by SERIOUSHYDROS_@Oct 28 2009, 12:40 PM~15493462
> *?? Probly been asked over and over. But I didnt read thru the whole thread. Do the kits include all three sides (inside-outside-bottom) do they come pre bent. I would need rear arches and front frame stress points. I can handle the a-arms. I'll be installing a bridge so I won't need the donuts or gussetts. How much shipped to Merced 95340 for an 87 REGAL. I don't deal have e-bay... Thnx
> *



pm sent... john


----------



## HELLRAISER

> _Originally posted by crucialjp_@Oct 28 2009, 01:08 PM~15493733
> *Cool can you pm the price for the full kit for a 80 caddy
> *



pm sent


----------



## HELLRAISER

> _Originally posted by Rick80_@Oct 28 2009, 03:18 PM~15494898
> *how much for 1998 lincoln town car shipped to 92225
> *



200.00 shipped.. john


----------



## HELLRAISER

> _Originally posted by payfred_@Oct 29 2009, 06:40 PM~15508338
> *You do PAYPAL? Cause Im ready to do business brotha
> *



yes paypal, money order, bank transfer, cash, or u can use creditcards thru paypal.. john


----------



## payfred

> _Originally posted by HELLRAISER_@Oct 30 2009, 08:41 AM~15513422
> *yes paypal, money order, bank transfer, cash, or u can use creditcards thru paypal.. john
> *


Yeah PM me your paypal info so I can get the money to you.

Oh and how long before I get it to my door?


----------



## HELLRAISER

> _Originally posted by payfred_@Oct 31 2009, 01:55 PM~15523262
> *Yeah PM me your paypal info so I can get the money to you.
> 
> Oh and how long before I get it to my door?
> *



pm sent.. john


----------



## D&A1

hey can you give me a call need to know whats up!!!!!


----------



## payfred

> _Originally posted by HELLRAISER_@Oct 27 2009, 03:51 PM~15483825
> *the round peices go under the back cylinder mount for the spring to sit against. that way the spring wont rub or break thru. the little traingel peices weld to the bottom of the donut peice to help keep the mount from ripping up. just reinforces the rear cylinder mounts. the kit will be 170.00 shipped with out your bottom a arm peices.. john
> *


The money has been sent!

fred, you have sent $170.00 USD to RYDERZ HYDRAULICS.
We have sent you a receipt for this transaction, and an email has been sent to your recipient . View transaction details
 

payment sent homie


----------



## HELLRAISER

> _Originally posted by payfred_@Nov 3 2009, 08:42 PM~15554671
> *The money has been sent!
> 
> fred, you have sent $170.00 USD to RYDERZ HYDRAULICS.
> We have sent you a receipt for this transaction, and an email has been sent to your recipient . View transaction details
> 
> 
> payment sent homie
> *



ok cool.. pm sent


----------



## HELLRAISER

> _Originally posted by D&A_@Nov 3 2009, 06:27 PM~15553069
> *hey can you give me a call need to know whats up!!!!!
> *



pm sent.. john


----------



## tkustomstx

How much for a full frame kit for a 63 impala i have a frame ready


----------



## HELLRAISER

> _Originally posted by tkustomstx_@Nov 6 2009, 09:55 PM~15588383
> *How much for a full frame kit for a 63 impala i have a frame ready
> *



pm sent... john


----------



## granpa

what would a complete kit cost from the firewall up for a 80's coupe, and what would all be bent. 3/16 shipped to 45804 thanks


----------



## young1baby

Do yall have reinforced a-arms for a 90 Lincoln towncar already powdered coated chrome..If so can the price be pm to me.


----------



## granpa

ttt


----------



## XLowLifeX

> _Originally posted by granpa_@Nov 10 2009, 05:10 AM~15617768
> *ttt
> *


 :uh:


----------



## KAKALAK

how do you guys ship the steel, greyhound?


----------



## onelifelowrider

hey how much for the rear arches and a chest plate for a 85 monte with shipping to 28544


----------



## munozfamily

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## PHATBOY>UCE<

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Nov 10 2009, 05:19 AM~15617780
> *how do you guys ship the steel, greyhound?
> *


 :uh: No by donkey......


----------



## HELLRAISER

> _Originally posted by granpa_@Nov 8 2009, 03:47 PM~15599682
> *what would a complete kit cost from the firewall up for a 80's coupe, and what would all be bent. 3/16 shipped to 45804  thanks
> *



pm sent


----------



## HELLRAISER

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Nov 10 2009, 05:19 AM~15617780
> *how do you guys ship the steel, greyhound?
> *



we use ups, and usps. if need to i can use greyhound, or what ever i have to use to get the product out... john


----------



## HELLRAISER

> _Originally posted by onelifelowrider_@Nov 10 2009, 05:36 AM~15617806
> *hey how much for the rear arches and a chest plate for a 85 monte with shipping to 28544
> *



pm sent... john


----------



## mexicool270

how much for basic kit on a 97 marquis


----------



## HELLRAISER

> _Originally posted by mexicool270_@Nov 11 2009, 12:38 AM~15630198
> *how much for basic kit on a 97 marquis
> *



pm sent...john


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by PHATBOY>UCE<_@Nov 11 2009, 02:14 AM~15629400
> *:uh: No by donkey......
> *


I said that because Greyhound might be cheaper :uh:


----------



## HELLRAISER

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Nov 11 2009, 09:01 AM~15632018
> *I said that because Greyhound might be cheaper :uh:
> *



ya i know. but most people dont want to drive down to the station to pick up there package. i have done it once before.. good looking out... thanks john


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by HELLRAISER_@Nov 11 2009, 12:03 PM~15632050
> *ya i know. but most people dont want to drive down to the station to pick up there package. i have done it once before.. good looking out... thanks john
> *


----------



## KAKALAK

How much for the back and front of crossmember, around the spring pockets and anything else that you sell as a kit to strengthen up the front. Dont need a arm pieces. Just for the frame. Shipped by greyhound :cheesy:

Car is a 86 g body


----------



## HELLRAISER

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Nov 11 2009, 09:11 AM~15632122
> *How much for the back and front of crossmember, around the spring pockets and anything else that you sell as a kit to strengthen up the front. Dont need a arm pieces. Just for the frame. Shipped by greyhound :cheesy:
> 
> Car is a 86 g body
> *



pm sent a couple of days ago.. john


----------



## HELLRAISER

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Nov 11 2009, 09:11 AM~15632122
> *How much for the back and front of crossmember, around the spring pockets and anything else that you sell as a kit to strengthen up the front. Dont need a arm pieces. Just for the frame. Shipped by greyhound :cheesy:
> 
> Car is a 86 g body
> *



new pm sent


----------



## munozfamily

whats up sabana ............ :biggrin:


----------



## OG LIL ABEL




----------



## payfred

> _Originally posted by payfred+Nov 3 2009, 08:42 PM~15554671-->
> 
> 
> 
> The money has been sent!
> 
> fred, you have sent $170.00 USD to RYDERZ HYDRAULICS.
> We have sent you a receipt for this transaction, and an email has been sent to your recipient . View transaction details
> 
> 
> payment sent homie
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-HELLRAISER_@Nov 4 2009, 06:11 PM~15563821
> *ok cool.. pm sent
> *


AY John please hook me up with a tracking number homie  Thx USO


----------



## Big Worm

Nice Wok uffin:


----------



## HELLRAISER

> _Originally posted by payfred_@Nov 17 2009, 08:50 PM~15697353
> *AY John please hook me up with a tracking number homie  Thx USO
> *



pm sent.. john


----------



## Str8BoucinT&M

how much for the strees points on a 91 boxed top crown victoria none police packaged.Need a arms upper/lower plats in tampa need it in 1/4 or what ever for a street hopper pm me


----------



## HELLRAISER

> _Originally posted by Str8BoucinT&M_@Nov 18 2009, 05:54 PM~15707080
> *how much  for the strees points on a 91 boxed top crown victoria none police packaged.Need a arms upper/lower plats in tampa need it in 1/4 or what ever for a street hopper pm me
> *



pm sent... john


----------



## Psycho631

you sell hydros too?


----------



## HELLRAISER

> _Originally posted by Psycho631_@Nov 19 2009, 06:23 PM~15719007
> *you sell hydros too?
> *



PM SENT...JOHN


----------



## HELLRAISER




----------



## HELLRAISER

:biggrin:


----------



## shamrockshaker

:cheesy: well i'm very interested in the frame kits what does it include and price if possible looking to get one for my 92 caprice 4 door and really want lower controll arms. PM me price PLEASE.....


----------



## chevyman

WHAT UP HELLRAISER HOPE YOU HADE A GOOD THANKSGIVING


----------



## RIDDLA

i need a kit 4 my 72 Monte PM Price shipped to 87506


----------



## shamrockshaker




----------



## HELLRAISER

> _Originally posted by shamrockshaker_@Nov 26 2009, 07:55 PM~15793438
> *:cheesy: well i'm very interested in the frame kits what does it include and price if possible looking to get one for my 92 caprice 4 door and really want lower controll arms. PM me price PLEASE.....
> *



pm sent... john


----------



## HELLRAISER

> _Originally posted by RIDDLA_@Nov 27 2009, 10:36 AM~15797037
> *i need a kit 4 my 72 Monte PM Price shipped to 87506
> *



pm sent.. john


----------



## young1baby

I need a price on an upper a arm kit for a 90 Lincoln towncar or if you had any already made up..Shipped to 31792


----------



## elmontecarlodeloco

:biggrin: i got a 81 monte its a t-top i pulled out the v-6 and put in a 5.7 350 i love my car im running 14s in the rear i want to three wheel but will your kit work for a t-top??? im just doing fron&back dont want to twist the frame thanks


----------



## kerncountyhopper

how much 4 cuttles kit shipped to 93305 lmao wat up john ttmft 4 the homie john still doin the damn thang in the 661 very cool and help full guy ta know :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :yes: :h5:


----------



## baggedout81

need a quote for a cutlass FRONT don't need arm's just frame and cross member shipped to 66502.thanks


----------



## shamrockshaker

:biggrin:


----------



## STLGHOUSEKID

how much for a partial for a 1980 coupe deville?


----------



## shamrockshaker

:biggrin:


----------



## HELLRAISER

> _Originally posted by elmontecarlodeloco_@Nov 30 2009, 02:22 AM~15819750
> *:biggrin:  i got a 81 monte its a t-top i pulled out the v-6 and put in a 5.7 350 i love my car im running 14s in the rear i want to three wheel but will your kit work for a t-top??? im just doing fron&back dont want to twist the frame thanks
> *



pm sent.. john


----------



## HELLRAISER

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Nov 30 2009, 02:23 PM~15823519
> *need a quote for a cutlass FRONT don't need arm's just frame and cross member shipped to 66502.thanks
> *



265.00 shipped to your door... john


----------



## HELLRAISER

> _Originally posted by STLGHOUSEKID_@Nov 30 2009, 06:10 PM~15825662
> *how much for a partial for a 1980 coupe deville?
> *



pm sent


----------



## lilred

how much for the patern 4 a g body


----------



## pipiz13

how much for just the arch plates shipped to 97031?


----------



## HELLRAISER

> _Originally posted by pipiz13_@Dec 1 2009, 04:32 PM~15836444
> *how much for just the arch plates shipped to 97031?
> *



FOR WHAT KINDA OF CAR..? JOHN


----------



## lilred

how much 4 a g body


----------



## pipiz13

Sorry for a gbody, thanks!


----------



## HELLRAISER

> _Originally posted by lilred_@Nov 30 2009, 09:37 PM~15828321
> *how much for the patern 4 a g body
> *



do u want the kit, or just patterns.and what kind of kit do u want...? john


----------



## HELLRAISER

> _Originally posted by pipiz13_@Dec 1 2009, 04:32 PM~15836444
> *how much for just the arch plates shipped to 97031?
> *



pm sent


----------



## lilred

> _Originally posted by HELLRAISER_@Dec 4 2009, 08:54 PM~15876179
> *do u want the kit, or just patterns.and what kind of kit do u want...?  john
> *


just the patterns all the frame


----------



## CadyMac

what would the price be for the kit of pattern for a 93 fleetwood


----------



## HELLRAISER

> _Originally posted by lilred_@Dec 4 2009, 10:54 PM~15877323
> *just the patterns all the frame
> *



pm sent... john


----------



## payfred

TTT for some nice patterns

Thanks USO


----------



## HELLRAISER

cool big dog.. john


----------



## D&A1

???


----------



## kustombuilder




----------



## crucialjp

> _Originally posted by payfred_@Dec 6 2009, 03:17 PM~15889341
> *TTT for some nice patterns
> 
> Thanks USO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



You got any pics of them on cause that's the same kit I want to get?


----------



## kustombuilder

ttt


----------



## barbitas

how much for a g-body full frame kit its a 81 regal i want to three wheel


----------



## CadyMac

How much for a 93' fleetwood? Not trying to 3 wheel.


----------



## midwestknock

ttt


----------



## northbay

RYDERS just open up a new shop, the old one was to small so they had to move. They will be having a special and will be posting it soon.


----------



## CE 707

> Sup USO Id like a price on the Cadi kit minus the A-arms pieces (my a arms are already done)
> 
> shipped to 27616
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> how much for the cut outs for the pockets


----------



## HELLRAISER

ok pm's sent.. john


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

Whats up Big John, how the New yaer treatin you...


----------



## 1968 Riviera

TTT Buy Buy Buy

And John Sell Sell Sell :thumbsup:


----------



## 93 CADDY

The caprice arms you have on your website fit a 94 caddy ?


----------



## 93lincolnpimp

93 lincoln town car ? price and how much shipped to mead wa 99021 ?


----------



## unique27

price for 80's caddi coupe, stress points set to 78626

pre-bent

and arms too


----------



## danp68

i can do caddy stencils if anyones interested :dunno: remember its stencils not actual metal...gotta cut your own :yes:

unless you wanna pay for steel and shipping :dunno:


----------



## HELLRAISER

> _Originally posted by 93 CADDY_@Jan 14 2010, 07:55 PM~16294290
> *The caprice arms you have on your website fit a 94 caddy ?
> *



yes they r for a cadi. i just need to know how far u want them extended.. john


----------



## HELLRAISER

> _Originally posted by 93lincolnpimp_@Jan 14 2010, 11:14 PM~16296990
> *93 lincoln town car ? price and how much shipped to mead wa 99021 ?
> *



are u asking about the plating for the frame, or a arms..? john


----------



## HELLRAISER

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Jan 13 2010, 10:05 PM~16284987
> *Whats up Big John, how the New yaer treatin you...
> *



well its still to eairly to see if its going to be a good new year..! so far im breathing. hows it going with u bigdog..? hope familys good..! im glag we r done with 09..! almost didnt make it out alive..! (lol) tell your wife i said hello, and ill be calling soon..! later brother.. john


----------



## Junkshop pros

need price for an 84 coupe de ville. stress point kit with shipping to hawaii 96797 and what size is the metal. pm me please. thanks


----------



## Mr. Andrew

How much for a full frame kit for a 70 Caprice


----------



## 93 CADDY

1 inch n how much ?


----------



## S.O.B cc of ny

anythin for a 76 monte ? cant find shit for this car


----------



## Guest

.......


----------



## HELLRAISER

> _Originally posted by Junkshop pros_@Jan 19 2010, 01:58 AM~16336295
> *need price for an 84 coupe de ville.  stress point kit with shipping to hawaii 96797 and what size is the metal.  pm me please. thanks
> *



pm sent


----------



## ghettodreams

how much for a full frame kit ship to 64029


----------



## klownin04

how much for a prebent piece for the front of the cross member for a regal and how much for upper a-arm kit?? let me know please


----------



## klownin04

> _Originally posted by klownin04_@Feb 1 2010, 08:52 PM~16481998
> *how much for a prebent piece for the front of the cross member for a regal and how much for upper a-arm kit?? let me know please
> *


----------



## 1rana3

> _Originally posted by HELLRAISER_@Jul 19 2009, 07:55 PM~14520115
> *Here is a front kit for a g body.The following kit comes with all 4 sides of the chest plate,the out side of the frame under the upper a arms,the top of the frame before the a arm mounts, and the bottom a arms.This is the strongest kit u can get for the front of any g body style frame.That's regal,cutlass,monty,grand pre,elco,etc,etc.This kit will sell for 250.00 plus shipping.The shipping on this kit will be around the 60.00 mark.You cant find a better,stronger kit any where for this price.You can hop as high as you want,or be as hard as u want on the car with this kit,and it will last for a very long time.If u have a broken frame then this kit will fix it...! any questions please ask...john  ryderz hydraulics
> 
> dealers welcome.prices will depend on how may kits ordered..!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 

nice kit thats something i need to do too my caro How will i be able to BUY one
of these kits??????????


----------



## Mrs. Black Magic

TTT for our Boys in Bakersfield!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## HELLRAISER

> _Originally posted by ghettodreams_@Jan 29 2010, 10:43 PM~16457677
> *how much for a full frame kit ship to 64029
> *



for what kind of frame. john


----------



## HELLRAISER

> _Originally posted by klownin04_@Feb 1 2010, 07:52 PM~16481998
> *how much for a prebent piece for the front of the cross member for a regal and how much for upper a-arm kit?? let me know please
> *



pm sent.. john


----------



## HELLRAISER

> _Originally posted by 1rana3_@Feb 2 2010, 02:14 PM~16490009
> *nice kit thats something i need to do too my caro How will i be able to BUY one
> of these kits??????????
> *



just send me a payment (lol) and a little extra for shipping, and it will be there 4 days later..! need zipcode for shipping price. john


----------



## HELLRAISER

> _Originally posted by Mrs. Black Magic_@Feb 2 2010, 04:25 PM~16491325
> *TTT for our Boys in Bakersfield!!!!  :biggrin:
> *



thank u, thank u, good looking out.. john


----------



## 1rana3

> _Originally posted by HELLRAISER_@Feb 2 2010, 06:27 PM~16491975
> *just send me a payment (lol) and a little extra for shipping, and it will be there 4 days later..! need zipcode for shipping price.    john
> *



wats da price $?????$ 
99350 Prosser, Washington
I Am Very Interested!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
and also with upper a-arm plates if available??!!!??


----------



## THE CUSTOMIZER

Do u make a front frame kit for the Lincoln yet lime u do the g body? If so need a price shipped to 40272. Really Need asap. Thanks Nate


----------



## Mrs. Black Magic

Hey John I sent a guy your way on some frame patterns on a G-Body!! I know you'll take good care of him!! He was thinking of going through the duplicators told him that you would be my recommendation!! :biggrin:


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com

man pistachio , you need to call me dawg . Quit hiding behind the welder ! Holla at yo arvin boy!


----------



## HELLRAISER

> _Originally posted by 1rana3_@Feb 3 2010, 11:35 AM~16499669
> *wats da price $?????$
> 99350 Prosser, Washington
> I Am Very Interested!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> and also with upper a-arm plates if available??!!!??
> *



it would be 295.00 shipped to your door.. john


----------



## HELLRAISER

> _Originally posted by THE CUSTOMIZER_@Feb 3 2010, 12:50 PM~16500197
> *Do u make a front frame kit for the Lincoln yet lime u do the g body? If so need a price shipped to  40272. Really Need asap.  Thanks Nate
> *



hey nate, what year is your lincoln. i have a kit for that car, but i need to know what year for the a arms r different, and the rear suspension.. john


----------



## ben d

John thanks for the patterns last night, I started on them today.


----------



## HELLRAISER

> _Originally posted by Mrs. Black Magic_@Feb 3 2010, 12:58 PM~16500231
> *Hey John I sent a guy your way on some frame patterns on a G-Body!! I know you'll take good care of him!! He was thinking of going through the duplicators told him that you would be my recommendation!!  :biggrin:
> *



ok thanks for the love


----------



## big C

Whats a kit for a 64 impala run?


----------



## super chipper

great idea for lazy fucks like me !! :thumbsup:


----------



## anita

how much for just the top of the cross member where the motor mounts are shiped to 89506?


----------



## HELLRAISER

> _Originally posted by ben d_@Feb 3 2010, 06:56 PM~16503840
> *John thanks for the patterns last night, I started on them today.
> *



ok cool..! hope it all works out for u.. john


----------



## HELLRAISER

> _Originally posted by big C_@Feb 3 2010, 09:21 PM~16505909
> *Whats a kit for a 64 impala run?
> *



we offer the front of the frame, like the chest plate area. the bottom of the x too. there isnt much u can get to with the body in the way. the front frame kit is 200.00, and the same kit with the x plate is 275.00 all plus shipping.. john


----------



## HELLRAISER

> _Originally posted by anita_@Feb 4 2010, 03:29 PM~16513139
> *how much for just the top of the cross member where the motor mounts are shiped to 89506?
> *



for what kind of frame/car..? john


----------



## HELLRAISER

> _Originally posted by 1usamotorsports.com_@Feb 3 2010, 05:17 PM~16502686
> *man pistachio , you need to call me dawg . Quit hiding behind the welder ! Holla at yo arvin boy!
> *



hey muffin boy..! the phone works both ways sweetie. john


----------



## AINT NUTTIN TC

WHATS CRACKIN JOHN WHEN THE LINCOLN GETS OUT THE PAINT IMMA TAKE IT BY UR HOUSE THAT WAY U CAN WIRE IT FOR ME


----------



## 1rana3

> _Originally posted by HELLRAISER_@Feb 3 2010, 07:49 PM~16503759
> *it would be 295.00 shipped to your door.. john
> *


 so $295.00 for kit & shipping, or is dat just the shipping???????????


----------



## HELLRAISER

> _Originally posted by 1rana3_@Feb 9 2010, 02:42 PM~16562022
> *so $295.00 for kit & shipping, or is dat just the shipping???????????
> *



thats for the kit with shipping.. john


----------



## fesboogie

> _Originally posted by 1rana3_@Feb 9 2010, 03:42 PM~16562022
> *so $295.00 for kit & shipping, or is dat just the shipping???????????
> *


Im pretty sure he means the kit shipped!!!


----------



## DRUID

Do you sell kits for a full frame wrap? How much does that come out to for a 2 door caprice if you have it.


----------



## HELLRAISER

> _Originally posted by DRUID_@Feb 9 2010, 02:46 PM~16562067
> *Do you sell kits for a full frame wrap? How much does that come out to for a 2 door caprice if you have it.
> *


$850 pluse shipping


----------



## hitinswchzonbichs

:0


----------



## OG LIL ABEL




----------



## ghettodreams

> _Originally posted by ghettodreams+Jan 30 2010, 12:43 AM~16457677-->
> 
> 
> 
> how much for a full frame kit ship to 64029
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-HELLRAISER_@Feb 2 2010, 06:59 PM~16491657
> *for what kind of frame.  john
> *


sorry regal g body


----------



## anita

> _Originally posted by HELLRAISER_@Feb 4 2010, 08:48 PM~16516216
> *hey muffin boy..! the phone works both ways sweetie.   john
> *


 g-body


----------



## anita

> _Originally posted by HELLRAISER_@Feb 4 2010, 08:47 PM~16516200
> *for what kind of frame/car..?  john
> *


its a g-body frame cutty.


----------



## HELLRAISER

> _Originally posted by anita_@Feb 10 2010, 09:50 PM~16578452
> *its a g-body frame cutty.
> *


pm sent


----------



## sd64impala

price for a 64 impala chest plate?? and rear arches?


----------



## g-body

g-body arches shipped to 40258


----------



## LOWRIDER3

How much for rear arches shipped to 60142 for a 84 Oldsmobile Cutlass 4 door. And will the pieces of metal only cover the sides or will it be a full 4 piece's each for the arches?


----------



## northbay

TTT


----------



## 85regalrider

how much for a 85 regal g-body just the weak points and upper and lower a arms ..shipped to 83651..hit a nicca up...


----------



## C-LO9492

How much for the full wrap kit for an 87 cutlass??? Thanks


----------



## cadillacking602




----------



## cadillacking602

How much for a full frame for a coupe ship to az.


----------



## kustombuilder




----------



## switches4life

> _Originally posted by C-LO9492_@Feb 16 2010, 09:34 AM~16627885
> *How much for the full wrap kit for an 87 cutlass??? Thanks
> *


x2, but shipped to houston 77087, , thanks


----------



## northbay




----------



## mississippilowride

how much for a full frame kit 4 a79 cutlass and partial price shipped 2 39202


----------



## 1rana3

> _Originally posted by HELLRAISER_@Feb 9 2010, 03:44 PM~16562046
> *thats for the kit with shipping.. john
> *


 how do i get a hold of you to order a set..!!..
and exactly wat does the HOLE SET come with???????????????


----------



## Beanerking1

wassup can i get a quote for a stress point set up for a 83 cadillac coupe shipped to az 86401  thanks homie


----------



## THE CUSTOMIZER

This a great person to deal with!!!!!

John wanted to let u know i got my lincoln kit in today and the upper trailing arms.. 

Thanks again brother.


----------



## HELLRAISER

> _Originally posted by sd64impala_@Feb 12 2010, 12:51 AM~16590707
> *price for a 64 impala chest plate?? and rear arches?
> *



pm sent.. john


----------



## HELLRAISER

> _Originally posted by g-body_@Feb 12 2010, 08:07 AM~16591976
> *g-body arches shipped to 40258
> *



100.00 shipped to your door.. john


----------



## HELLRAISER

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDER3_@Feb 12 2010, 08:33 AM~16592117
> *How much for rear arches shipped to 60142 for a 84 Oldsmobile Cutlass 4 door. And will the pieces of metal only cover the sides or will it be a full 4 piece's each for the arches?
> *



it would be 100.00 shipped to your door. that is the outsides of the frame, from the trailing arm mounts, too the second from the back body mount. where it curves straight back to the bumper. john


----------



## HELLRAISER

> _Originally posted by 85regalrider_@Feb 15 2010, 12:52 PM~16618843
> *how much for a 85 regal g-body just the weak points and upper and lower a arms ..shipped to 83651..hit a nicca up...
> *



for all the plates u asked for, shipped to your door would be 200.00... john


----------



## HELLRAISER

> _Originally posted by C-LO9492_@Feb 16 2010, 09:34 AM~16627885
> *How much for the full wrap kit for an 87 cutlass??? Thanks
> *


its a gbody frame so 750.00 plus shipping.. john


----------



## HELLRAISER

> _Originally posted by cadillacking602_@Feb 16 2010, 11:01 AM~16628556
> *How much for a full frame for a coupe ship to az.
> *


 not sure of ther shipping price would need a zipcode, but u r looking at 850.00 plus shipping.. john


----------



## HELLRAISER

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Feb 16 2010, 04:40 PM~16631496
> *x2, but shipped to houston 77087, , thanks
> *



u would be looking at 950.00 shipped to your door. thats the kit,shipping, everything... john


----------



## HELLRAISER

> _Originally posted by mississippilowride_@Feb 18 2010, 10:30 AM~16651151
> *how much for a full frame kit 4 a79 cutlass and partial price shipped 2 39202
> *



it would be 500.00 shipped for the partial, or 965.00 for the whole kit shipped.. john


----------



## HELLRAISER

> _Originally posted by ~RO DANNY~_@Feb 18 2010, 12:37 PM~16652156
> *wassup can i get a quote for a stress point set up for a 83 cadillac coupe shipped to az 86401   thanks homie
> *



for the stress point kit shipped is 180.77. thats the chest plate, bottom a arms, back bends, and rear cylinder mounts. all the peices easyest to get too with the body/engine in the way... john


----------



## cadillacking602

> _Originally posted by HELLRAISER_@Feb 20 2010, 09:57 AM~16669776
> *not sure of ther shipping price would need a zipcode, but u r looking at 850.00 plus shipping.. john
> *


 My bad 85353, whats in the kit?


----------



## bgcutty8463

full kit and partial for 84 cutlass ttop to 32566,could you list whats included


----------



## switches4life

> _Originally posted by HELLRAISER_@Feb 20 2010, 09:59 AM~16669784
> *u would be looking at 950.00 shipped to your door. thats the kit,shipping, everything... john
> *


pm sent


----------



## straight clownin

tttttttttttttttt......


----------



## northbay




----------



## latinxs

how much for the rear axle and the humps on a 83 oldsmobile cutlass
shipped to 83687


----------



## northbay

> _Originally posted by latinxs_@Feb 22 2010, 08:53 PM~16693999
> *how much for the rear axle and the humps on a 83 oldsmobile cutlass
> shipped to 83687
> *



220.00 shipped for the bends, and the plate for the axel.. thanks


----------



## HELLRAISER

> _Originally posted by cadillacking602_@Feb 20 2010, 01:13 PM~16670939
> *My bad 85353, whats in the kit?
> *



the shipping on the kit would be 133.00. it covers chestplate,frame rails,rear humps,cylinder mounts,ears,top,and bottom of frame, front to back, with pre bent chest plate(front) peice. thanks


----------



## HELLRAISER

> _Originally posted by bgcutty8463_@Feb 20 2010, 01:17 PM~16670960
> *full kit and partial for 84 cutlass ttop to 32566,could you list whats included
> *



pm sent.. john


----------



## Beanerking1

> _Originally posted by HELLRAISER_@Feb 20 2010, 10:07 AM~16669812
> *for the stress point kit shipped is 180.77. thats the chest plate, bottom a arms, back bends, and rear cylinder mounts. all the peices easyest to get too with the body/engine in the way...  john
> *


 :0 :biggrin: ok good looking out homie. i will hit you up as soon as i can on it.


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by HELLRAISER_@Feb 24 2010, 01:20 PM~16711813
> *pm sent.. john
> *


:wave:


----------



## lethalsdaname

wasup JOHN i just wanted to thank u on the great job u did i got one problem though where in the hell(raiser) is my mask that was on my rear end lmao


----------



## HELLRAISER

HER IS THE RYDERZ PARTIAL FRAME KIT FOR THE G BODY. IT COVERS ALOT OF THE BACK, AND MOST OF THE FRONT. THIS KIT SELLS FOR 450.00 PLUS SHIPPING.

THE KIT COVERS ALL 4 SIDES OF THE CHEST PLATE, OUT SIDE FRAME RAILS UNDER A ARMS, TOP FRAME RAILS OVER STEERING BOX, INSIDE OUTSIDE OF BACK BENDS, REAR FRAME RAILS INSIDE OUT SIDE, AND THE REAR CYLINDER MOUNTS. OF CORSE THE FRONT CHESTPLATE COMES PRE BENT..! RYDERZ STYLE..!


----------



## HELLRAISER

RYDERZ STREET KIT...!


this g body kit will do the front chest plate,bottom chestplate,bottom a arms, front spring pockets under upper a arms,back bends, and the rear cylinder mounts. it also has a set of extended a arms, that are plated on the sides to keep from folding under the stress of hydraulics. they are extended 1 1/4 from the factory length.This set of A arms will let you put a little more coil in the car,to allow for a better hop.These A arms also give the car that great look of having a lowrider. this kit also has a set of adjustable trailing arms. The arms replace the old upper trailing arms on the rear suspension of your car. They are made for all makes and models, and can be made to fit for any application. i will need your old a arms, and or there will be a core charge for the a arms. they r getting harder to get.

WE HAVE THIS KIT ON AUCTION ON EBAY STARTING AT 350.00 PLUS SHIPPING OR PLACE YOUR ORDER ON HERE FOR 400.00 PLUS SHIPPING.. THANKS


----------



## kustombuilder

:0


----------



## HELLRAISER

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Feb 25 2010, 10:42 AM~16721965
> *:0
> *



was up bro, when u comming thru..?


----------



## HELLRAISER

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAP...K%3AMESELX%3AIT


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by HELLRAISER_@Feb 25 2010, 12:03 PM~16722124
> *was up bro, when u comming thru..?
> *


real soon bro. :cheesy:


----------



## HELLRAISER

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Feb 25 2010, 11:59 AM~16722609
> *real soon bro. :cheesy:
> *



cool cool, hit me up when u get a second.. john


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by HELLRAISER_@Feb 25 2010, 02:32 PM~16723269
> *cool cool, hit me up when u get a second.. john
> *


I sure will


----------



## switches4life

> _Originally posted by HELLRAISER_@Feb 25 2010, 10:27 AM~16721831
> *HER IS THE RYDERZ PARTIAL FRAME KIT FOR THE G BODY. IT COVERS ALOT OF THE BACK, AND MOST OF THE FRONT. THIS KIT SELLS FOR 450.00 PLUS SHIPPING.
> 
> THE KIT COVERS ALL 4 SIDES OF THE CHEST PLATE, OUT SIDE FRAME RAILS UNDER A ARMS, TOP FRAME RAILS OVER STEERING BOX, INSIDE OUTSIDE OF BACK BENDS, REAR FRAME RAILS INSIDE OUT SIDE, AND THE REAR CYLINDER MOUNTS. OF CORSE THE FRONT CHESTPLATE COMES PRE BENT..! RYDERZ STYLE..!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looking good bro, sent pm but ur box is full, but thanks for the info,


----------



## Crystal Images

Can you make parts for a 77 linclon mark V and a 79 caddy coupe deville


----------



## HELLRAISER

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Feb 25 2010, 06:43 PM~16726224
> *looking good bro, sent pm but ur box is full, but thanks for the info,
> *


i cleared out the box, so we good now..john


----------



## HELLRAISER

> _Originally posted by Crystal Images_@Feb 25 2010, 08:36 PM~16727440
> *Can you make parts for a 77 linclon mark V and a 79 caddy coupe deville
> *



what is it that u need..? john


----------



## HELLRAISER

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Feb 25 2010, 04:26 PM~16724907
> *I sure will
> *



ok ill be waiting...!


----------



## northbay




----------



## HELLRAISER

> _Originally posted by northbay_@Mar 2 2010, 11:23 AM~16771857
> *
> *



wassssss up dog..? when coming back down to BIG BAKERS..?


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

Sup Jon, Jess told me ??? Hope you cool now,,, I'll hit ya up when we get back fropm Phx..


----------



## 1Lethallow

jon wats up my brotha


----------



## northbay

> _Originally posted by HELLRAISER_@Mar 2 2010, 05:26 PM~16775032
> *wassssss up dog..? when coming back down to BIG BAKERS..?
> *


hopefully Monday, we still got a lot of shit to do


----------



## OG LIL ABEL

:thumbsup:


----------



## HELLRAISER

http://www.ryderzhydros.com/


----------



## HELLRAISER

check out my RYDERZ TAX DEAL in this forum (hydraulics) for a great deal on frame reinforcing..! thanks john


----------



## HELLRAISER

and the twistbone topic in hydraulics


----------



## switches4life

started working on my frame , parts are fitting pretty good homie, had to do some adjustements since i shrink the belly a bit, but they still looking working


----------



## HELLRAISER

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Mar 7 2010, 05:04 PM~16821753
> *started working on my frame , parts are fitting pretty good homie, had to do some adjustements since i shrink the belly a bit, but they still looking working
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



good, good, glade here that..! nice welds..! u weld really nice bro. keep up the good work..! john


----------



## switches4life

> _Originally posted by HELLRAISER_@Mar 7 2010, 05:10 PM~16821800
> *good, good, glade here that..! nice welds..! u weld really nice bro. keep up the good work..!  john
> *


thanks homie,


----------



## kustombuilder

ttt


----------



## HELLRAISER

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Mar 7 2010, 09:03 PM~16823780
> *ttt
> *



was going david..? john


----------



## HELLRAISER

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Mar 7 2010, 05:18 PM~16821859
> *thanks homie,
> *



keep us updated on the good work cool. would like to see finished job.. john


----------



## HELLRAISER

we r getting at it aswell.. john

look at big ben putting his time n..!


----------



## HELLRAISER

check this out. finished the new frame for new dancer. trying to bust out this year. we have everyting eles ready. the body is already on, and ready to go..!


----------



## OGDinoe1

:0


----------



## HELLRAISER

here is a axle for a elco getting done right off the ryderz grill..!


----------



## HELLRAISER

> _Originally posted by Psycho631_@Apr 22 2009, 05:14 PM~13659242
> *are these kits allready cut out and ready to ship?
> *



Most of the time they are. it just depends on how many are selling at the time u want to get one. we always try to stay ahead tho.. john


----------



## HELLRAISER




----------



## HELLRAISER




----------



## northbay




----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by HELLRAISER_@Mar 8 2010, 12:10 AM~16825055
> *was going david..?    john
> *


getting ready to make a trip out there soon.


----------



## HELLRAISER

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Mar 12 2010, 12:36 AM~16867551
> *getting ready to make a trip out there soon.
> *



sweet, can u call me bro.. john


----------



## HELLRAISER




----------



## Blue94cady

How much for a kit for a big body cady 94 let me now thanks


----------



## HELLRAISER

> _Originally posted by Blue94cady_@Mar 15 2010, 10:41 PM~16902826
> *How much for a kit for a big body cady 94 let me now thanks
> *


u would be looking at 150.00 plus shipping.. john


----------



## Mike_e

i go to bakersfield atleast once a month and i was wondering if you guys installed the work if i went to you,by the way i want a full frame wrap with wrpped/extended upper Aarms and boxed lowers,and cylinders installed(i'll get them)how much woul this cost me at your shop all together,installed by your shop???


----------



## Mike_e

> _Originally posted by Mike_e_@Mar 16 2010, 01:33 PM~16907512
> *i go to bakersfield atleast once a month and i was wondering if you guys installed the work if i went to you,by the way i want a full frame wrap with wrpped/extended upper Aarms and boxed lowers,and cylinders installed(i'll get them)how much woul this cost me at your shop all together,installed by your shop???
> *


its a 86 monte carlo./g body


----------



## HELLRAISER

> _Originally posted by Mike_e_@Mar 16 2010, 01:33 PM~16907512
> *i go to bakersfield atleast once a month and i was wondering if you guys installed the work if i went to you,by the way i want a full frame wrap with wrpped/extended upper Aarms and boxed lowers,and cylinders installed(i'll get them)how much woul this cost me at your shop all together,installed by your shop???
> *


the total job would cost 2500.00. that would be the frame (all 4 sides front to back). the a arms fully reinforced (wraped), and the cylinders. hell ill even thro n the rear suspension too...! john


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by HELLRAISER_@Mar 17 2010, 12:25 PM~16916965
> *the total job would cost 2500.00. that would be the frame (all 4 sides front to back). the a arms fully reinforced (wraped), and the cylinders. hell ill even thro n the rear suspension too...!  john
> *


:wave:


----------



## TRAVIESO87

What up homie I finally got my money straight I need the caprice kit + the plates to go around the front coil spring pockets shipped to 70072


----------



## latinxs

How much for the rear archs and the rear axle on a 83 oldsmobile ?
thankshomie sent to 83687


----------



## HELLRAISER

> _Originally posted by latinxs_@Mar 19 2010, 07:53 PM~16941346
> *How much for the rear archs and the rear axle on a 83 oldsmobile ?
> thankshomie sent to 83687
> *



250.00 shipped. for parts, and shipping... john


----------



## HELLRAISER

> _Originally posted by TRAVIESO87_@Mar 18 2010, 02:33 PM~16928900
> *What up homie I finally got my money straight I need the caprice kit + the plates to go around the front coil spring pockets shipped to 70072
> *



ok bro, pm sent.. john


----------



## kustombuilder

:wave:


----------



## HELLRAISER

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Mar 23 2010, 11:06 AM~16973722
> *:wave:
> *



was up davide.. john


----------



## lincolnswanga

how much for the rear arches for a 86 regal ?


----------



## maladora

> _Originally posted by lincolnswanga_@Mar 24 2010, 12:33 PM~16986868
> *how much for the rear arches for a 86 regal ?
> *


x2


----------



## babymo1600

I need a full kit for a 95 Fleetwood how much shipped to 07650? thks


----------



## kustombuilder




----------



## 85 cc

looking to strap stress points on my 85 caprice 2dr what s the deal


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

TTT for a cool ass Ryder, I mean real rider...Sup John, hope all is welll :biggrin:


----------



## HELLRAISER

> _Originally posted by lincolnswanga_@Mar 24 2010, 12:33 PM~16986868
> *how much for the rear arches for a 86 regal ?
> *



60 plus shipping.. john


----------



## HELLRAISER

> _Originally posted by babymo1600_@Mar 25 2010, 06:37 PM~17001915
> *I need a full kit for a 95 Fleetwood how much shipped to 07650? thks
> *



pm sent


----------



## HELLRAISER

> _Originally posted by 85 cc_@Mar 31 2010, 10:04 PM~17062269
> *looking to strap stress points on my 85 caprice 2dr what s the deal
> *



the kits start at 150.00 witch is chestplate, bottom a arms, backbends, and rear cylinder mounts.. john


----------



## HELLRAISER

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Apr 1 2010, 12:11 AM~17063194
> *TTT for a cool ass Ryder, I mean real rider...Sup John, hope all is welll :biggrin:
> *



thanks, i have been trying to reach ron. u think u can have him call me. i want to place a good size order, plus havnt talked to him n a while.. john


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by HELLRAISER_@Apr 1 2010, 10:35 AM~17065266
> *thanks, i have been trying to reach ron. u think u can have him call me. i want to place a good size order, plus havnt talked to him n a while.. john
> *


 :0


----------



## LowChevyBoy

How much front,back arch plates,upper a arm pieces B body shipped to Ky,40175?


----------



## HELLRAISER

> _Originally posted by LowChevyBoy_@Apr 2 2010, 08:14 PM~17081252
> *How much front,back arch plates,upper a arm pieces B body shipped to Ky,40175?
> *



pm sent.. john


----------



## gzking

Whats the price for stress points on an 86 El Camino shipped to 85204


----------



## impala583

what does a ful kit include? I need a one for a 95 Fleetwood how much shipped to 28205. also do you sell prefab/premeasured battery rack kits :werd:


----------



## OG LIL ABEL




----------



## RICH-E-RICH

:nicoderm:


----------



## CANUHOP

Do you guys offer any frame reinforcements for my '73 Continental Mark IV? Thanks!


----------



## HELLRAISER

> _Originally posted by gzking_@Apr 3 2010, 11:09 AM~17085320
> *Whats the price for stress points on an 86 El Camino shipped to 85204
> *



180.00 shipped.. john


----------



## UCEFAMILY

> _Originally posted by HELLRAISER_@Apr 26 2009, 01:22 PM~13693835
> *T T T
> *


USO HOW SOON CAN I GET THAT KIT FOR MY 86 REGAL AND DO YOU MAKE KITS FOR BIGBODY 94 FLEET LAC


----------



## eyeneff

Got my stuff in yesterday homie, good lookin out :thumbsup:


----------



## northbay

Here is pics of a frame we where working on.


----------



## HELLRAISER

> _Originally posted by UCEFAMILY_@Apr 4 2010, 01:30 PM~17093538
> *USO HOW SOON CAN I GET THAT KIT FOR MY 86 REGAL AND DO YOU MAKE KITS FOR BIGBODY 94 FLEET LAC
> *



YES WE MAKE THEM ALL THE TIME. the basic start at 150.00 plus shipping for both cars.. john


----------



## HELLRAISER

> _Originally posted by CANUHOP_@Apr 4 2010, 09:48 AM~17091939
> *Do you guys offer any frame reinforcements for my '73 Continental Mark IV? Thanks!
> *



pm sent


----------



## HELLRAISER

> _Originally posted by eyeneff_@Apr 6 2010, 01:19 PM~17113520
> *Got my stuff in yesterday homie, good lookin out  :thumbsup:
> *



sweet


----------



## HELLRAISER

> _Originally posted by LowChevyBoy_@Apr 2 2010, 08:14 PM~17081252
> *How much front,back arch plates,upper a arm pieces B body shipped to Ky,40175?
> *



for the 4 peices shipped is 167.00.


----------



## kustombuilder




----------



## HELLRAISER

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Apr 14 2010, 10:57 AM~17190327
> *
> *


was up david..?


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by HELLRAISER_@Apr 14 2010, 07:00 PM~17194457
> *was up david..?
> *


how you doing bro.


----------



## Blue94cady

Whats up ok i want a big body 94 kit how much ship to 93635 and what do i get for the 150 and what more do u have pm me thanks shaggy :biggrin:


----------



## HELLRAISER

> _Originally posted by Blue94cady_@Apr 15 2010, 06:52 AM~17199802
> *Whats up ok i want a big body 94 kit how much ship to 93635 and what do i get for the 150 and what more do u have pm me thanks shaggy :biggrin:
> *


pm sent.. john


----------



## 559karlo

:thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## OG LIL ABEL




----------



## HELLRAISER




----------



## TCaddy

hey i need two basic patterns for two caddies. located in calgary alberta.
Thanks


----------



## BIGPIMPIN82

front stress for a 82 cadi ? how much and what comes with it?


----------



## HELLRAISER

> _Originally posted by TCaddy_@Apr 21 2010, 05:24 PM~17262670
> *hey i need two basic  patterns for two caddies. located in calgary alberta.
> Thanks
> *



ok i need your zipcode for shipping cost.. john


----------



## HELLRAISER

> _Originally posted by BIGPIMPIN82_@Apr 21 2010, 10:00 PM~17266630
> *front stress for a 82 cadi ? how much and what comes with it?
> *


well u can swap out the back bends for the pieces that go under the upper a arms on the frame, and swap out the rear cylinder mounts for the front a arm mounts, and the price would still stay at 150.00. so it would be the front chest plate, bottom chest plate, outside frame rails under upper a arms, a arm mounts, and bottom a arms for 150.00 plus shipping.. john


----------



## MINT'Z

yo did you get my IM you never replied


----------



## HELLRAISER

> _Originally posted by MINT'Z_@Apr 22 2010, 05:10 PM~17274195
> *yo did you get my IM you never replied
> *



i sent pm. sorry for the over look. need alittle more info.. john


----------



## MINT'Z

> _Originally posted by HELLRAISER_@Apr 25 2010, 01:36 AM~17292540
> *i sent pm. sorry for the over look. need alittle more info.. john
> *


----------



## tkustomstx

> _Originally posted by HELLRAISER_@Feb 25 2010, 12:27 PM~16721831
> *HER IS THE RYDERZ PARTIAL FRAME KIT FOR THE G BODY. IT COVERS ALOT OF THE BACK, AND MOST OF THE FRONT. THIS KIT SELLS FOR 450.00 PLUS SHIPPING.
> 
> THE KIT COVERS ALL 4 SIDES OF THE CHEST PLATE, OUT SIDE FRAME RAILS UNDER A ARMS, TOP FRAME RAILS OVER STEERING BOX, INSIDE OUTSIDE OF BACK BENDS, REAR FRAME RAILS INSIDE OUT SIDE, AND THE REAR CYLINDER MOUNTS. OF CORSE THE FRONT CHESTPLATE COMES PRE BENT..! RYDERZ STYLE..!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


How much for a kit like this for a 63 impala


----------



## HELLRAISER

> _Originally posted by tkustomstx_@Apr 25 2010, 08:40 PM~17300169
> *How much for a kit like this for a 63 impala
> *



the same kit for the x frame is 500.00 plus shipping. john


----------



## HELLRAISER




----------



## TCaddy

Pm sent sent. I nneed just one basic set right now.Thanks.


----------



## kustombuilder

ttt


----------



## NYC68droptop

pmed


----------



## dken

price for upper ext 1in and lower a arm patterns for an 80s caddy?


----------



## latinxs

what all can I get for a G body 83 olds for 150.00.


----------



## houcksupholstery

Anything for a 91-97 mercury marquis/crown vic


----------



## tlc64impala

what you got for a 2000 lincoln towncar


----------



## gizmoscustoms




----------



## tkustomstx

> _Originally posted by HELLRAISER_@Apr 26 2010, 12:50 AM~17302030
> *the same kit for the x frame is 500.00 plus shipping.  john
> *


What would shipping be to 76542


----------



## MiKLO




----------



## HELLRAISER

> _Originally posted by dken_@May 1 2010, 03:44 PM~17360874
> *price for upper ext 1in and lower a arm patterns for an 80s caddy?
> *



300.00 plus shipping. thats 250.00 for the arms, and 50.00 for the bottom plates. john


----------



## HELLRAISER

> _Originally posted by latinxs_@May 1 2010, 10:41 PM~17363123
> *what all can I get for  a G  body 83 olds  for 150.00.
> *


well u can get the 150.00 kit that will cover the front, and bottom chestplate, bottom a arms, back bends, and rear cylinder mounts. u still need shipping. john


----------



## HELLRAISER

> _Originally posted by tlc64impala_@May 2 2010, 08:25 PM~17368883
> *what you got for a 2000 lincoln towncar
> *


the chestplate, front, and bottom, back bends, rear cylinder mounts.. john


----------



## HELLRAISER

> _Originally posted by tkustomstx_@May 3 2010, 07:05 PM~17378907
> *What would shipping be to 76542
> *


1 package or 2, either way its 87.00 for shipping.. john


----------



## MLBTLB

> _Originally posted by HELLRAISER_@May 7 2010, 03:00 PM~17421559
> *the chestplate, front, and bottom, back bends, rear cylinder mounts.. john
> *


SUP MAINE?U GET MY PM?


----------



## ryderz

:wow:    ttt :biggrin:


----------



## MLBTLB

> SUP MAINE?U GET MY PM?
> [ ?


----------



## HELLRAISER

> _Originally posted by MLBTLB_@May 7 2010, 03:04 PM~17421598
> *SUP MAINE?U GET MY PM?
> *



ya, sorry. just got back in town. i sent u a pm just a while ago.


----------



## STLLO64

> _Originally posted by HELLRAISER_@Apr 26 2010, 12:50 AM~17302030
> *the same kit for the x frame is 500.00 plus shipping.  john
> *


what would shipping be on the x frame kit to 63019


----------



## gizmoscustoms




----------



## MLBTLB

> _Originally posted by STLLO64_@May 9 2010, 08:18 PM~17438148
> *what would shipping be on the x frame kit to 63019
> *


a whole lot 4 u! :biggrin:


----------



## STLLO64

> _Originally posted by MLBTLB_@May 10 2010, 04:01 PM~17444715
> *a whole lot 4 u! :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## OG LIL ABEL




----------



## HELLRAISER

> _Originally posted by STLLO64_@May 9 2010, 08:18 PM~17438148
> *what would shipping be on the x frame kit to 63019
> *



81.00 is the shipping.. john


----------



## radicalkingz

> _Originally posted by HELLRAISER_@May 12 2010, 11:28 AM~17465487
> *81.00 is the shipping.. john
> *


ttt for ryderz


----------



## HELLRAISER

> _Originally posted by radicalkingz_@May 12 2010, 10:30 AM~17465504
> *ttt for ryderz
> *



was up brian. your next n line.. john


----------



## The Joker

> _Originally posted by radicalkingz_@May 12 2010, 01:30 PM~17465504
> *ttt for ryderz
> *


HELL YEAH! JUst got the rest of the patterns to finish off my Cutty!


----------



## lrocky2003




----------



## mrgervais

How much for just arches and under doors for a 78 cutty? Shipped to 97026


----------



## HELLRAISER

> _Originally posted by mrgervais_@May 13 2010, 12:02 AM~17474284
> *How much for just arches and under doors for a 78 cutty? Shipped to 97026
> *



pm sent.. john


----------



## latinxs

> _Originally posted by HELLRAISER_@May 7 2010, 02:56 PM~17421515
> *well u can get the 150.00 kit that will cover the front, and bottom chestplate, bottom a arms, back bends, and rear cylinder mounts. u still need shipping.  john
> *


how much more with shipping


----------



## northbay

> _Originally posted by latinxs_@May 14 2010, 08:47 AM~17488680
> *how much more with shipping
> *


he'll need your zip


----------



## xxxxerb hancocc

do u have ne cut for elcaminos


----------



## xxxxerb hancocc




----------



## xxxxerb hancocc

1270 994 8107 need sum cut fa elcamino hit me


----------



## RICKLOCS82CUTDOG

whats the cost on just the stress points no arms no towers and send to 92264 :wow:


----------



## LowChevyBoy

How much for front arches(pre bent) and back arches 95 Caprice
40175,Ky


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com

Come on now John - still waitin bro.........................


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

> _Originally posted by 1usamotorsports.com_@May 24 2010, 04:55 PM~17589526
> *Come on now John - still waitin bro.........................
> *


Fuck that Jon, make him wait.......he's a chipper anyways :biggrin:


----------



## HELLRAISER

> _Originally posted by elca on ten switch_@May 23 2010, 12:26 PM~17577739
> *do u have ne cut for elcaminos
> *



same as a g body. just the center of the frame is longer, and a couple of the rear body mounts are n different locations


----------



## HELLRAISER

> _Originally posted by elca on ten switch_@May 23 2010, 12:39 PM~17577834
> *1270 994 8107 need sum cut fa elcamino hit me
> *



pm sent


----------



## HELLRAISER

> _Originally posted by LowChevyBoy_@May 24 2010, 03:29 PM~17589266
> *How much for front arches(pre bent) and back arches 95 Caprice
> 40175,Ky
> *



pm sent


----------



## RICKLOCS82CUTDOG

tanks homie will get some couse i need it


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@May 24 2010, 07:36 PM~17591357
> *Fuck that Jon, make him wait.......he's a chipper anyways :biggrin:
> *



:buttkick:


----------



## northbay

TTT FOR RYDERZ


----------



## 209criminal

sup john it Juan cant wait till i get my pumps - ryderz hydraulics all the way


----------



## HELLRAISER

> _Originally posted by 209criminal_@Jun 1 2010, 04:46 PM~17667408
> *sup john it Juan cant wait till i get my  pumps - ryderz hydraulics all the way
> *



thats right hommie. im on it.. john


----------



## HELLRAISER

> _Originally posted by 1usamotorsports.com_@May 24 2010, 03:55 PM~17589526
> *Come on now John - still waitin bro.........................
> *



ill call u n a bit. john


----------



## droptop63

i wanna kit for a 94 fleetwood u got sum made already


----------



## HELLRAISER

> _Originally posted by droptop63_@Jun 1 2010, 06:24 PM~17668303
> *i wanna kit for a 94 fleetwood u got sum made already
> *



yup yup. need your zip for shipping. the kit is 150.00 ready to go.. john


----------



## 65chevyridah

how much for 65 stress points kit?


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

Jon did you get ur stuff :0 Just checkin in  :biggrin:


----------



## 80cutty

whats the tag for a kit for the stress points on a 90 caddy brougham 4dr.shipped to 77346 thanks


----------



## pittstyle81

what do u guys offer for x frames and prices please :biggrin:


----------



## socapots

> _Originally posted by pittstyle81_@Jun 3 2010, 09:24 PM~17690135
> *what do u guys offer for x frames and prices please :biggrin:
> *


X2


----------



## HELLRAISER

> _Originally posted by 65chevyridah_@Jun 3 2010, 07:04 PM~17689330
> *how much for 65 stress points kit?
> *



the kit for a 65 is 210.00. plus shipping.. john


----------



## HELLRAISER

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Jun 3 2010, 07:07 PM~17689348
> *Jon did you get ur stuff :0  Just checkin in   :biggrin:
> *



ya, im good. thanks big dog.. john  :biggrin:


----------



## HELLRAISER

> _Originally posted by 80cutty_@Jun 3 2010, 07:45 PM~17689693
> *whats the tag for a kit for the stress points on a 90 caddy brougham 4dr.shipped to 77346 thanks
> *


150.00 kit, and 60.00 to ship.. john


----------



## HELLRAISER

> _Originally posted by pittstyle81_@Jun 3 2010, 08:24 PM~17690135
> *what do u guys offer for x frames and prices please :biggrin:
> *



we can make u any peice u need. the chest plate, outside frame under a arms, bottom a arms, bottom of x, and back bends 300.00 plus shipping. full frame 900.00. john


----------



## HELLRAISER

> _Originally posted by socapots_@Jun 3 2010, 09:34 PM~17691066
> *X2
> *



check price up above this reply..john :biggrin:


----------



## wannabelowrider

Sorry I haven't gone thru all the pages but that the price on a kit for doing it with body on for a 83 Regal :biggrin: thanx


----------



## wannabelowrider

Oh yea forgot to mention prebent


----------



## HELLRAISER

> _Originally posted by wannabelowrider_@Jun 5 2010, 12:30 PM~17703140
> *Sorry I haven't gone thru all the pages but that the price on a kit for doing it with body on for a 83 Regal :biggrin: thanx
> *



150.00 will get u the bottom a arms, chestplate (front,bottom),back bends, and the rear cylinder mounts. i would need your zipcode for shipping price.. john


----------



## wannabelowrider

> _Originally posted by HELLRAISER_@Jun 7 2010, 08:11 PM~17722214
> *150.00 will get u the bottom a arms, chestplate (front,bottom),back bends, and the rear cylinder mounts. i would need your zipcode for shipping price.. john
> *


The zip is 82520. Sorry im new to this but is this considered a stress point kit and if not what's the ticket in that to same zip?


----------



## HELLRAISER

> _Originally posted by wannabelowrider_@Jun 7 2010, 09:00 PM~17722829
> *The zip is 82520.  Sorry im new to this but is this considered a stress point kit and if not what's the ticket in that to same zip?
> *



its a basic stress kit, and the ticket on the shipping is 45.00. we have bigger kits, that cover more of the frame. just click on my web site at the bottom. then go to frame.. john


----------



## Punch

Do you have any reiforcements for 1990 Lincoln town car ?


----------



## HELLRAISER

> _Originally posted by Punch_@Jun 8 2010, 10:51 AM~17727522
> *Do you have any reiforcements for 1990 Lincoln town car ?
> *



yes, chestplate, bottom a arms, backbends, rear cylinder mounts. the least amount u would want. 150.00 plus shipping...


----------



## TOM6T2CHEVY




----------



## bulletproofdesigns

what can I get for a G body 83 Regal for 150.00.


----------



## HELLRAISER

OK HERE IT IS RYDERZ NEW Y-BONE.....! Everybody has been asking for this so here it is and here is where you can buy it.

http://www.ryderzhydros.com/ryderz-ybone.html


----------



## touchdowntodd

pm price on pattern kit for 63 impala shipped to milwaukee, wi 53218


----------



## HELLRAISER

> _Originally posted by touchdowntodd_@Jun 9 2010, 03:16 PM~17740161
> *pm price on pattern kit for 63 impala shipped to milwaukee, wi 53218
> *



pm sent


----------



## TCaddy

T
T
T
just ordered my kit cant wait ttill it arrives...


----------



## Punch

> _Originally posted by HELLRAISER_@Jun 8 2010, 01:49 PM~17728010
> *yes, chestplate, bottom a arms, backbends, rear cylinder mounts. the least amount u would want. 150.00 plus shipping...
> *



Nice, I'll hit you up. I'm installing achain bridge in a Lincoln. I will get with you on this. Thanks


----------



## HELLRAISER

> _Originally posted by Punch_@Jun 14 2010, 06:34 AM~17780428
> *Nice, I'll hit you up. I'm installing achain bridge in a Lincoln. I will get with you on this. Thanks
> *



ok cool. pm sent on shipping cost.


----------



## northbay

Whats up with some pics of the elco you guys been working on. Heard you guys got it hitting good. :biggrin:


----------



## The Joker

> _Originally posted by HELLRAISER_@Jun 9 2010, 06:08 PM~17740064
> *OK HERE IT IS RYDERZ NEW Y-BONE.....! Everybody has been asking for this so here it is and here is where you can buy it.
> 
> http://www.ryderzhydros.com/ryderz-ybone.html
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Looking good :thumbsup:


----------



## Punch

> _Originally posted by HELLRAISER_@Jun 14 2010, 01:53 PM~17782870
> *ok cool. pm sent on shipping cost.
> *


Let's do this


----------



## Elco

how much for front and rear partial for 69 impala shipped to 84120


----------



## ryderz

ttt


----------



## 69droptop

94 fleetwood with shipping to 27344 also 69 deville convertible same zip


----------



## northbay

Did you get your cnc machine yet


----------



## RIVERSIDELOWRIDING

GOT A REAR ARCH CUT OUT FOR A REGAL ? FROM THE BACK OF THE DOOR TO THE BUMPER LMK THANKS


----------



## kustombuilder

:wow:


----------



## 69droptop

> _Originally posted by 69droptop_@Jun 29 2010, 11:28 AM~17916073
> *94 fleetwood with shipping to 27344 also 69 deville convertible same zip
> *



????????


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by touchdowntodd_@Jun 9 2010, 06:16 PM~17740161
> *pm price on pattern kit for 63 impala shipped to milwaukee, wi 53218
> *


:0


----------



## northbay

If you have a hard time getting a hold of him on her try calling him.RYDERZ HYDRAULICS 661-344-0562 John


----------



## HELLRAISER

> _Originally posted by RIVERSIDELOWRIDING_@Jul 1 2010, 01:04 AM~17933313
> *GOT A REAR ARCH CUT OUT FOR A REGAL ? FROM THE BACK OF THE DOOR TO THE BUMPER LMK THANKS
> *



pm sent


----------



## HELLRAISER

> _Originally posted by Elco_@Jun 27 2010, 10:14 PM~17903305
> *how much for front and rear partial  for 69 impala shipped to 84120
> *



pm sent.


----------



## HELLRAISER

> _Originally posted by 69droptop_@Jun 29 2010, 09:28 AM~17916073
> *94 fleetwood with shipping to 27344 also 69 deville convertible same zip
> *



pm sent.


----------



## HELLRAISER

> _Originally posted by northbay_@Jun 30 2010, 09:27 PM~17931933
> *Did you get your cnc machine yet
> *


its being shiped as we speak. eairly next week...SWEET..!


----------



## HELLRAISER

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jul 1 2010, 08:56 AM~17934964
> *:0
> *



pm sent


----------



## regal85




----------



## 85fleetrg

how much for a complete kit for a 78' 2dr malibu shipped to 73111


----------



## TCaddy

JUust got my caddy kits in and some sweet trailing arms.. great people.. Thanks.. Thumbs Upp...


----------



## maladora

web site shut down? whats an arch set run for a 68 fastback?


----------



## HELLRAISER

> _Originally posted by 85fleetrg_@Jul 3 2010, 09:04 AM~17952124
> *how much for a complete kit for a 78' 2dr malibu shipped to 73111
> *



pm sent


----------



## HELLRAISER

> _Originally posted by TCaddy_@Jul 7 2010, 09:32 PM~17988708
> *JUust got my caddy kits in and some sweet trailing arms.. great people.. Thanks.. Thumbs Upp...
> *



cool, bro, let us know if u need anything eles.. late


----------



## HELLRAISER

> _Originally posted by maladora_@Jul 7 2010, 11:06 PM~17989599
> *web site shut down? whats an arch set run for a 68 fastback?
> *



the website is fine. maybe u typed it n wrong. u can just click on the link under my name hellraiser for a faster response. the bends would be 60.00 plus shipping.. john


----------



## sickthree

> _Originally posted by touchdowntodd_@Jun 9 2010, 04:16 PM~17740161
> *pm price on pattern kit for 63 impala shipped to milwaukee, wi 53218
> *



x2 shipped to 98230 blaine wa


----------



## atxhopper

John has built my front and rear arms, all four are clean as hell. Good guy to do business with. Thanks homie TTT :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ryderz

> _Originally posted by atxhopper_@Jul 12 2010, 08:27 AM~18023734
> *John has built my front and rear arms, all four are clean as hell. Good guy to do business with. Thanks homie TTT  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## northbay

> _Originally posted by ryderz_@Jul 12 2010, 08:07 PM~18030189
> *
> *


Are you still waiting on that cnc machine.


----------



## HELLRAISER

> _Originally posted by northbay_@Jul 17 2010, 06:23 PM~18070759
> *Are you still waiting on that cnc machine.
> *



YA, it will be here Tuesday. it had to be built.


----------



## HELLRAISER

> _Originally posted by northbay_@Jul 17 2010, 06:23 PM~18070759
> *Are you still waiting on that cnc machine.
> *


no, we have it already. it has been on non stop..!


----------



## tlc64impala

price on a Partial kit for a 2000 town car, full kit for a 1999 town car, and a full kit for 1985 Cutlass , if you could send me separate prices so i can pass alone to members thanks


----------



## Karma502

Price on a frame kit for a 83 2 door Caddi shipped to 40213


----------



## SNOOP6TRE

WUTS THE PRICE ON A KIT FOR A 1980 ELCAMINO PRE BENT JUST PM ME THANKS HOMIE


----------



## HELLRAISER

> _Originally posted by Karma502_@Aug 24 2010, 05:24 PM~18396482
> *Price on a frame kit for a 83 2 door Caddi shipped to 40213
> *


pm sent


----------



## stillchippin

> _Originally posted by Karma502_@Aug 24 2010, 07:24 PM~18396482
> *Price on a frame kit for a 83 2 door Caddi shipped to 40213
> *


same for me but shipped t0 53214


----------



## HELLRAISER

> _Originally posted by SNOOP6TRE_@Aug 24 2010, 05:53 PM~18396708
> *WUTS THE PRICE ON A KIT FOR A 1980 ELCAMINO PRE BENT  JUST PM ME THANKS HOMIE
> *



pm sent


----------



## HELLRAISER

> _Originally posted by tlc64impala_@Aug 24 2010, 04:28 PM~18395992
> *price on a Partial kit for a 2000 town car, full kit for a 1999 town car, and a full kit for 1985 Cutlass  , if you could send me separate prices so i can pass alone to members thanks
> *



ok cool. pm sent


----------



## LOWRIDER3

> _Originally posted by HELLRAISER_@Aug 31 2010, 06:27 AM~18449083
> *ok cool. pm sent
> *


What would a partial kit for a 84 oldsmobile cutlass supreme 4 door cost ship to 60142?


----------



## HELLRAISER

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDER3_@Aug 31 2010, 07:29 AM~18449092
> *What would a partial kit for a 84 oldsmobile cutlass supreme 4 door cost ship to 60142?
> *


205.00 shipped for g body kit. thanks


----------



## hittin back bumper

What kits do u have for a 98 town car and what's the prices???


----------



## HELLRAISER

> _Originally posted by hittin back bumper_@Aug 31 2010, 07:48 AM~18449176
> *What kits do u have for a 98 town car and what's the prices???
> *


i can make u any peice u need. but i have the kit that does front/bottom chest plate, outside front frame rails, back bends, and rear cylinder mounts for 150.00 plus shipping.


----------



## Bad-Influnce

How much for a Front and Rear arch pre bent metal and lower a-ams for a 77 Lincoln Town Coupe.sent to 95815


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

kit price for a 76 glasshouse


----------



## Aguilla 86

Whats the price for a 63 impala ship to 85713 ?????

Fool frame....


----------



## arts66

JUST STOPPING BY JOHN, TO GIVE SUM LOVE TO YOU AND YOURS HOMIE, THE TWISTBONE IS OFF THE HOOK HOMIE NO PROBLEMS WITH IT AT ALL, YOUR THE SHIT HOMIE, PROPS GO STRAIT OUT TO YOU AND YOUR CREW , THANKS AGAIN ART. PREZ OF : WAY OF LIFE C.C. VALLEJO CHAPTER


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

> _Originally posted by HELLRAISER_@Aug 31 2010, 09:04 AM~18449271
> *i can make u any peice u need. but i have the kit that does front/bottom chest plate, outside front frame rails, back bends, and rear cylinder mounts for 150.00 plus shipping.
> *


What up John,,, Just droppin by big homie.... Hope all is well :biggrin:


----------



## HELLRAISER

> _Originally posted by arts66_@Aug 31 2010, 10:46 PM~18457555
> *                                                                                                            JUST STOPPING BY JOHN, TO GIVE SUM LOVE TO YOU AND YOURS HOMIE, THE TWISTBONE IS OFF THE HOOK HOMIE NO PROBLEMS WITH IT  AT ALL, YOUR THE SHIT HOMIE, PROPS GO STRAIT OUT TO YOU AND YOUR CREW , THANKS AGAIN ART. PREZ OF : WAY OF LIFE C.C. VALLEJO CHAPTER
> *



was up art..? its been a minuet. things r good i hope. we will talk soon. john


----------



## pesa

hey bro do you have the patterns for a 67 impala hit me up with prices


----------



## woeone23

pm me the price on full frame kits on 61-64 impala,,and full frame kits for g-bodys.....are they just pre cut or are they cut and bent tooo please pm me prices


----------



## lance_aka_64

How much for patterns for a full frame 77 cutlass and also a full frame kit shipped to 55407? Unbent if there is a price difference.


----------



## chitownuso93

a homie my rear arms r great thanks again. please send me a price for the rear cyls from left 2 right please


----------



## HELLRAISER

> _Originally posted by pesa_@Sep 1 2010, 08:42 AM~18459538
> *hey bro do you have the patterns for a 67 impala hit me up with prices
> *



pm sent


----------



## HELLRAISER

pm's sent


----------



## Big Dre

> _Originally posted by HELLRAISER_@Sep 2 2010, 08:51 AM~18469227
> *pm's sent
> *


how much for stress point kit with the belly pre bent for 80 box caprice 2dr


----------



## HELLRAISER

> _Originally posted by Big Dre_@Sep 2 2010, 09:32 PM~18475579
> *how much for stress point kit with the belly pre bent for 80 box caprice 2dr
> *


150.00 plus shipping


----------



## onidog63

Do you sell rear end reinforcement? If so any pics and cost-thanks


----------



## Swingin80Lincoln

price on a kit for 80 caddi full frame, prebent if possible. picked up


----------



## HELLRAISER

> _Originally posted by Swingin80Lincoln_@Sep 6 2010, 04:34 PM~18500139
> *price on a kit for 80 caddi full frame, prebent if possible.  picked up
> *



850.00 ready to weld.. john


----------



## HELLRAISER

> _Originally posted by onidog63_@Sep 6 2010, 10:26 AM~18497896
> *Do you sell rear end reinforcement? If so any pics and cost-thanks
> *



yes sure do. it starts at 125.00 plus shipping, and goes up from there. pm me your email and ill send pics that way.. john


----------



## onidog63

> _Originally posted by HELLRAISER_@Sep 6 2010, 03:38 PM~18501153
> *yes sure do. it starts at 125.00 plus shipping, and goes up from there. pm me your email and ill send pics that way.. john
> *



Pm sent


----------



## Swingin80Lincoln

.


----------



## NYC68droptop

> _Originally posted by HELLRAISER_@Sep 6 2010, 06:38 PM~18501153
> *yes sure do. it starts at 125.00 plus shipping, and goes up from there. pm me your email and ill send pics that way.. john
> *



pmed


----------



## Mr. Inglewood

how much for the stress points patterns for a 93 towncar


----------



## HELLRAISER

> _Originally posted by Mr. Inglewood_@Sep 9 2010, 12:49 AM~18522400
> *how much for the stress points patterns for a 93 towncar
> *


the kits start at 150.00 and go up from there. the basic kit covers the front/bottom chest plate, bottom a arms, back bends, and rear cylinder mounts. john


----------



## wannabelowrider

How much is the front kit for g body minus the top of chest plate and adding the rear arches instead also with front coil pockets?


----------



## HELLRAISER

> _Originally posted by wannabelowrider_@Sep 13 2010, 03:43 PM~18557318
> *How much is the front kit for g body minus the top of chest plate and adding the rear arches instead also with front coil pockets?
> *



250.00 plus shipping.


----------



## 1lowTC

Does your cadi kits, the ones that cost 150.00, do they fit 77-79 cadi's ?


----------



## wannabelowrider

> _Originally posted by HELLRAISER_@Sep 13 2010, 04:00 PM~18557485
> *250.00 plus shipping.
> *


----------



## northbay

Whats up with the new CNC machine in action. ILL be needing morew kits for the bay


----------



## HELLRAISER

> _Originally posted by 1lowTC_@Sep 13 2010, 05:14 PM~18558166
> *Does your cadi kits, the ones that cost 150.00, do they fit 77-79 cadi's ?
> *


yes


----------



## HELLRAISER

> _Originally posted by northbay_@Sep 13 2010, 08:34 PM~18560404
> *Whats up with the new CNC  machine in action. ILL be needing morew kits for the bay
> *



o u no dog, just one cut after another. let me know witch kits u r going to want.. late john


----------



## $piff

how much for 63 impala full frame shipped to 95928?


----------



## mhiggy911

pm me a price on a strap kit for a 63 thanks


----------



## HELLRAISER

> _Originally posted by mhiggy911_@Sep 14 2010, 09:10 PM~18570597
> *pm me a price on a strap kit for a 63 thanks
> *


pm sent


----------



## HELLRAISER

> _Originally posted by $piff_@Sep 14 2010, 04:23 PM~18567548
> *how much for 63 impala full frame shipped to 95928?
> *



u r looking at about 990.00 -- 1,000 shipped


----------



## THE CUSTOMIZER

John put up some new pics of the work ur doing.


----------



## HELLRAISER

> _Originally posted by THE CUSTOMIZER_@Sep 15 2010, 06:58 PM~18578523
> *John put up some new pics of the work ur doing.
> *



ok, as soon as i get back to the shop. cool..?


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by HELLRAISER_@Sep 16 2010, 10:36 AM~18582723
> *ok, as soon as i get back to the shop. cool..?
> *


:wave:


----------



## basshead

how much for 65 impala full wrap 1/4 in shipped to 76036


----------



## basshead

how much for 65 impala full wrap in 1/4 in shipped to 76036


----------



## StandiN_3_N805

How much for a 84 cutlass full frame wrap


----------



## HELLRAISER

> _Originally posted by basshead_@Sep 16 2010, 10:33 AM~18583134
> *how much for 65 impala full wrap in 1/4 in shipped to 76036
> *



pm sent


----------



## HELLRAISER

> _Originally posted by 71MonteRidin'High_@Sep 16 2010, 04:33 PM~18585605
> *How much for a 84 cutlass full frame wrap
> *



pm sent


----------



## SS520

How much for gbody partial w rearend plate shipped to az 85222


----------



## Mr. Inglewood

> _Originally posted by HELLRAISER_@Sep 13 2010, 02:51 PM~18556368
> *the kits start at 150.00 and go up from there. the basic kit covers the front/bottom chest plate, bottom a arms, back bends, and rear cylinder mounts.  john
> *


where r at in baker?


----------



## HELLRAISER

> _Originally posted by Mr. Inglewood_@Sep 16 2010, 10:54 PM~18588624
> *where r at in baker?
> *


in Edison hwy.


----------



## HELLRAISER

> _Originally posted by SS520_@Sep 16 2010, 08:38 PM~18587394
> *How much for gbody partial w rearend plate shipped to az 85222
> *


the g body fram kit 150.00 the axle plate 150.00 shipping 60.00 for all. .. ryderz


----------



## LC CONNECTEK

1967ford galaxy???? can i get da from you guys.. :biggrin:axel n side frame n the back. :biggrin:


----------



## SJ RIDER

I seen a 66 from solanos finest dat u made a swivel H-bar for da rear trailing arm It had a high lock up can u do sumin like dat 4 a 74 caprice. If so how much I wanna pose 3 both sides


----------



## Punch

Good talkin to you today. I need to get this money over there for the Lincoln town car kit. Pay pal take s to long. I made some call to some homies on your side hopefully they call back so I can Money Gram this fedia over there. or can I just Money gram it to you?


----------



## bottomsup

PMED U


----------



## MINT'Z

how are your plates cut and whats the thickness on them


----------



## C-ROW

how much for the arch, n front on 83 caddy


----------



## BIG DIRTY

PRICE ON A G BODY: NEED ALL THE FRONT CROSS MEMBER, AND THE OUTSIDE FRONT AND REAR PERCH'S 23462


----------



## LOW_INC

Price on a full wrap for a 90 towncar 77088


----------



## LC CONNECTEK

67 galaxy... rear side frame.. :biggrin: pm me


----------



## thadogg612

> _Originally posted by LC CONNECTEK_@Oct 5 2010, 08:29 PM~18745627
> *67 galaxy... rear side frame.. :biggrin: pm me
> *



galaxie.... :0 :0 :0 .... nice car homie..............I gotta 68 ltd drrop top I need to start on....  


Post sum pics of it


----------



## Punch

> _Originally posted by Punch_@Oct 4 2010, 06:52 PM~18734924
> *Good talkin to you today. I need to get this money over there for the Lincoln town car  kit. Pay pal take s to long. I made some call to some homies on your side hopefully they call back so I can Money Gram this fedia over there. or can I just Money gram it to you?
> *



:dunno: :dunno:


----------



## Big Rob M

what up brotha john


----------



## HELLRAISER

> _Originally posted by SJ RIDER_@Oct 4 2010, 01:51 PM~18733021
> *I seen a 66 from solanos finest dat u made a swivel H-bar for da rear trailing arm It had a high lock up can u do sumin like dat 4 a 74 caprice. If so how much I wanna pose 3 both sides
> *


pm sent


----------



## HELLRAISER

> _Originally posted by MINT'Z_@Oct 5 2010, 03:52 AM~18739109
> *how are your plates cut and whats the thickness on them
> *



they r cut by machine now. i used to cut by hand. this is allot faster. average thickness is 3/16 thick.. john


----------



## HELLRAISER

> _Originally posted by C-ROW_@Oct 5 2010, 08:40 AM~18740083
> *how much for the arch, n front on 83 caddy
> *


65.00 plus shipping.


----------



## HELLRAISER

> _Originally posted by LOW_INC_@Oct 5 2010, 06:24 PM~18744799
> *Price on a full wrap for a 90 towncar 77088
> *



pm sent


----------



## Punch

My partner dropped off the money.


----------



## HELLRAISER

> _Originally posted by Punch_@Oct 7 2010, 02:59 PM~18761584
> *My partner dropped off the money.
> *


yep it is being cut out at this moment.


----------



## DJ Englewood

how much for a fullframe on a big body 93 caddi?


----------



## Punch

> _Originally posted by HELLRAISER_@Oct 8 2010, 06:48 PM~18769216
> *yep it is being cut out at this moment.
> *


Cool cool, Cant wait!


----------



## Big Worm

How much for the G-Body kit and what all does it include ? Shipped to 85326


----------



## LOVEDEMCADDYS

need a price for a paterial wrap for a 94 buick roadmaster shipped to 20109


----------



## HELLRAISER

> _Originally posted by DJ Englewood_@Oct 8 2010, 05:55 PM~18769265
> *how much for a fullframe on a big body 93 caddi?
> *


800.00 plus shipping


----------



## HELLRAISER

> _Originally posted by Big Worm_@Oct 9 2010, 05:13 PM~18773691
> *How much for the G-Body kit and what all does it include ? Shipped to 85326
> *



250.00 shipped for front,bottom chest plate.outside frame under upper a arm,bottom a arms,back bends, and rear cylinder mounts.


----------



## legacylac

do you do impala patterns?If so what for a 63, non ss


----------



## legacylac

> _Originally posted by legacylac_@Oct 14 2010, 10:43 AM~18809670
> *do you do impala patterns?If so what for a 63, non ss
> *



sorry shipped to 98188(SEattle)


----------



## HELLRAISER

> _Originally posted by LOVEDEMCADDYS_@Oct 11 2010, 07:29 AM~18782034
> *need a price for a paterial wrap for a 94 buick roadmaster shipped to 20109
> *


265.00 for front,bottom chest plate.outside frame under upper a arm,bottom a arms,back bends, and rear cylinder mounts.


----------



## HELLRAISER

> _Originally posted by legacylac_@Oct 14 2010, 10:43 AM~18809670
> *do you do impala patterns?If so what for a 63, non ss
> *



yes what do u need, i have them all.


----------



## legacylac

> _Originally posted by HELLRAISER_@Oct 14 2010, 10:45 AM~18809685
> *yes what do u need, i have them all.
> *


Everything.Got a virgin frame :biggrin:


----------



## HELLRAISER

> _Originally posted by legacylac_@Oct 14 2010, 10:46 AM~18809692
> *Everything.Got a virgin frame :biggrin:
> *



ok 850.00 plus shipping for everything..!


----------



## spike90fleetwood

how about a price on rear frame arches for a 93 fleetwood


----------



## HELLRAISER

> _Originally posted by spike90fleetwood_@Oct 14 2010, 01:48 PM~18811028
> *how about a price on rear frame arches for a 93 fleetwood
> *


65.00 plus shipping for the outsides.


----------



## BIG DIRTY

> _Originally posted by HELLRAISER_@Oct 14 2010, 12:42 PM~18809664
> *250.00 shipped for front,bottom chest plate.outside frame under upper a arm,bottom a arms,back bends, and rear cylinder mounts.
> *


GOT MINE IN TODAY, LOOKS GOOD, THANKS HOMIE


----------



## bigg_E

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Oct 14 2010, 09:23 PM~18813314
> *GOT MINE IN TODAY, LOOKS GOOD, THANKS HOMIE
> *


----------



## HELLRAISER

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Oct 14 2010, 06:23 PM~18813314
> *GOT MINE IN TODAY, LOOKS GOOD, THANKS HOMIE
> *



cool, no probe big dog. john


----------



## THE CUSTOMIZER

What would plates for a Lincoln axle cost. I got your frame kit and uppers trailering arms from u but need to support the axle. What what would it look like.


----------



## HELLRAISER

> _Originally posted by THE CUSTOMIZER_@Oct 15 2010, 03:33 PM~18821490
> *What would plates for a Lincoln axle cost. I got your frame kit and uppers trailering arms from u but need to support the axle. What what would it look like.
> *



well if u have a certain design we can start there, or i can just come up with some clean ones for u.


----------



## THE CUSTOMIZER

John make me up something clean and one off..


----------



## HELLRAISER

> _Originally posted by THE CUSTOMIZER_@Oct 15 2010, 08:27 PM~18823569
> *John make me up something clean and one off..
> *


off..?


----------



## THE CUSTOMIZER

> _Originally posted by HELLRAISER_@Oct 16 2010, 08:14 AM~18826240
> *off..?
> *


Something nice one of a kind.


----------



## DJ Englewood

> _Originally posted by HELLRAISER_@Oct 14 2010, 12:40 PM~18809639
> *800.00 plus shipping
> *


----------



## NYC68droptop

do you have reinforcment plates to go on the INSIDE spring pockets for a 1968 impala? would need front and rear. also would like a rear differential reinforcment plate for a 91 caddy rear end?


----------



## sireluzion916

Do you have any pics of reinforcment plates for g-bodies??? Or are they made to order


----------



## HELLRAISER

> _Originally posted by NYC68droptop_@Oct 16 2010, 02:29 PM~18828147
> *do you have reinforcment plates to go on the INSIDE spring pockets for a 1968 impala? would need front and rear. also would like a rear differential reinforcment plate for a 91 caddy rear end?
> *


I usually just weld a over size donut in where the springs go, and on the axle do u have a certain design, or want something basic.?


----------



## HELLRAISER

> _Originally posted by sireluzion916_@Oct 17 2010, 08:00 PM~18836871
> *Do you have any pics of reinforcment plates for g-bodies??? Or are they made to order
> *


you can look at the website www.ryderzhydros.com or if u have certain ones u need that u dont see, let me know and ill make them for you.


----------



## sireluzion916

> _Originally posted by HELLRAISER_@Oct 19 2010, 03:42 PM~18853426
> *you can look at the website www.ryderzhydros.com or if u have certain ones u need that u dont see, let me know and ill make them for you.
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## NYC68droptop

> _Originally posted by HELLRAISER_@Oct 19 2010, 03:39 PM~18853403
> *I usually just weld a over size donut in where the springs go, and on the axle do u have a certain design, or want something basic.?
> *



just a basic reinforcment plate is fine


----------



## HELLRAISER

> _Originally posted by NYC68droptop_@Oct 21 2010, 06:21 AM~18868863
> *just a basic reinforcment plate is fine
> *



ok well for something clean, cut out of 1/2 thick plate 125.00 plus shipping.


----------



## CORE

> _Originally posted by DJ Englewood+Oct 8 2010, 06:55 PM~18769265-->
> 
> 
> 
> how much for a fullframe on a big body 93 caddi?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-HELLRAISER_@Oct 14 2010, 11:40 AM~18809639
> *800.00 plus shipping
> *


You have a list and pic of whats all included?


----------



## HELLRAISER

> _Originally posted by CORE_@Oct 21 2010, 03:05 PM~18872786
> *You have a list and pic of whats all included?
> *



pm sent


----------



## NYC68droptop

> _Originally posted by HELLRAISER_@Oct 21 2010, 02:56 PM~18872672
> *ok well for something clean, cut out of 1/2 thick plate 125.00 plus shipping.
> *



can u get me a price shipped? ca to ny shipping may be alot. if not ill take it


----------



## HELLRAISER

> _Originally posted by NYC68droptop_@Oct 24 2010, 03:12 PM~18894997
> *can u get me a price shipped? ca to ny shipping may be alot. if not ill take it
> *



ok what is your zipcode.?


----------



## red chev

how much for body on 64 impala..prebent..shipped to 99156..thanks!!


----------



## HELLRAISER

> _Originally posted by red chev_@Oct 27 2010, 03:09 PM~18923981
> *how much for body on 64 impala..prebent..shipped to 99156..thanks!!
> *


pm sent


----------



## chtrone

how much for 64 rag frame minus all of the stock reinforcements, shipped to 98108


----------



## Punch

Before Paint









After Paint










Lower A arms










Punch Dog is get it done!!! Thanks to John :thumbsup:


----------



## NYC68droptop

> _Originally posted by HELLRAISER_@Oct 26 2010, 10:28 AM~18912104
> *ok what is your zipcode.?
> *



duh i guess that would help..sorry its 10803


----------



## Flaco712

How much for a full wrap on a g-body to 51106


----------



## HELLRAISER

> _Originally posted by NYC68droptop_@Oct 30 2010, 06:45 PM~18949239
> *duh i guess that would help..sorry its 10803
> *


shipping is 75.00.


----------



## HELLRAISER

> _Originally posted by Flaco712_@Nov 1 2010, 09:30 AM~18958160
> *How much for a full wrap on a g-body to 51106
> *



pm sent


----------



## sireluzion916

u wouldn't have powerball mounts for the rear of a g body would u? C-channel looks like poo...


----------



## chtrone

> _Originally posted by chtrone_@Oct 29 2010, 07:35 PM~18943715
> *how much for 64 rag frame minus all of the stock reinforcements, shipped to 98108
> *


No price?


----------



## weatmaster

TTT


----------



## basshead

how much for partial 1/4" plates for a 65 impala and what does it consist of, and what is ur turn around


----------



## basshead

shipped to 76036 for 65 partial plates


----------



## OJ Hydraulics

how much for a full frame for a 84 caprice coupe 

and a 86 monte ls shipped to 75181


----------



## HELLRAISER

> _Originally posted by sireluzion916_@Nov 1 2010, 05:19 PM~18961153
> *u wouldn't have powerball mounts for the rear of a g body would u? C-channel looks like poo...
> *



i just trim the stock mounts sometimes and weld the bottom of the show ball. then u can cut some round pipe plate the sides. that looks good and is very strong. if the car has been lifted for a while there probably not there no more. u can still use the channel, just cut small so a big nasty piece doesn't show. weld it all the way up then smooth it down.


----------



## HELLRAISER

> _Originally posted by chtrone_@Nov 1 2010, 11:06 PM~18964462
> *No price?
> *



sorry must have over looked that message. 

i dont have a rag frame to see where the factory reinforcements are. so as of now i wouldn't be able to make a kit like that for u with that being said i wouldn't be able to shoot u a price. sorry.


----------



## HELLRAISER

> _Originally posted by basshead_@Nov 2 2010, 12:36 PM~18968090
> *how much for partial 1/4" plates for a 65 impala and what does it consist of, and what is ur turn around
> *


well the turn around is usually a few days. i dont have nothing cut n 1/4. i have 1/4 sheets n stock. so it would just be figuring out what pieces u want or need. i have everything for that year frame. a partial kit for that car would be 30% of front and about 30% of back. the starting price for that would be around 450.00 plus shipping.


----------



## sireluzion916

> _Originally posted by HELLRAISER_@Nov 4 2010, 12:40 PM~18985154
> *i just trim the stock mounts sometimes and weld the bottom of the show ball. then u can cut some round pipe plate the sides. that looks good and is very strong. if the car has been lifted for a while there probably not there no more. u can still use the channel, just cut small so a big nasty piece doesn't show. weld it all the way up then smooth it down.
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## HELLRAISER

> _Originally posted by basshead_@Nov 2 2010, 12:55 PM~18968224
> *shipped to 76036 for 65 partial plates
> *



the shipping on that kit is 70.00.


----------



## HELLRAISER

> _Originally posted by OJ Hydraulics_@Nov 2 2010, 06:51 PM~18970816
> *how much for  a full frame for a 84 caprice coupe
> 
> and a 86 monte ls shipped to 75181
> *



pm was sent


----------



## LC CONNECTEK

pm me wit price n reinforecemen 4 the rear(axel.. ford grand marquis 95 thanx.. :biggrin:wit the shipping 2 pa.. :biggrin:


----------



## HELLRAISER

> _Originally posted by LC CONNECTEK_@Nov 4 2010, 04:21 PM~18986875
> *pm me  wit price n reinforecemen 4 the rear(axel.. ford grand marquis 95 thanx.. :biggrin:wit the shipping 2 pa.. :biggrin:
> *



pm sent


----------



## HELLRAISER




----------



## crucialjp

> _Originally posted by Punch_@Oct 30 2010, 08:29 AM~18946179
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Before Paint
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After Paint
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lower A arms
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Punch Dog is get it done!!! Thanks to John  :thumbsup:
> *


Finally some pics of what the kit is like installed :thumbsup: Does anybody have pics of the Caddy kit installed?


----------



## crucialjp

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Mar 7 2010, 06:04 PM~16821753
> *started working on my frame , parts are fitting pretty good homie, had to do some adjustements since i shrink the belly a bit, but they still looking working
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


bumping just in case someone else wants to see the kit installed uffin:


----------



## arts66

let me know when you send that twistbone out homie.


----------



## StandiN_3_N805

Let me get a price on rear stress points on a gbody shipped to 93444


----------



## HELLRAISER

> _Originally posted by 71MonteRidin'High_@Nov 13 2010, 01:19 PM~19059456
> *Let me get a price on rear stress points on a gbody shipped to 93444
> *



113.00 shipped for the rear pieces.


----------



## CE 707

:wave:


----------



## Sweet_Daddy_21

Wat size would u use to reinforce a 78 Monte Carlo? How much for da patterns shipped to 79603? And wat are your prices for a fully wrapped frame?


----------



## HELLRAISER

> _Originally posted by Sweet_Daddy_21_@Nov 18 2010, 12:49 PM~19102345
> *Wat size would u use to reinforce a 78 Monte Carlo?    How much for da patterns shipped to 79603?  And wat are your prices for a fully wrapped frame?
> *


The kit are between 150.00 and 800.00 plus shipping. the shipping is 60.00 for the smallest kit, and 239.00 for the biggest.


----------



## CE 707

> _Originally posted by HELLRAISER_@Nov 20 2010, 11:44 AM~19117543
> *The kit are between 150.00 and 800.00 plus shipping. the shipping is 60.00 for the smallest kit, and 239.00 for the biggest.
> *


did you get my PM :biggrin:


----------



## Sweet_Daddy_21

> _Originally posted by HELLRAISER_@Jul 19 2009, 06:55 PM~14520115
> *Here is a front kit for a g body.The following kit comes with all 4 sides of the chest plate,the out side of the frame under the upper a arms,the top of the frame before the a arm mounts, and the bottom a arms.This is the strongest kit u can get for the front of any g body style frame.That's regal,cutlass,monty,grand pre,elco,etc,etc.This kit will sell for 250.00 plus shipping.The shipping on this kit will be around the 60.00 mark.You cant find a better,stronger kit any where for this price.You can hop as high as you want,or be as hard as u want on the car with this kit,and it will last for a very long time.If u have a broken frame then this kit will fix it...! any questions please ask...john  ryderz hydraulics
> 
> dealers welcome.prices will depend on how may kits ordered..!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Will this work on a 78 Monte? Got ant pics n prices of rear patterns?


----------



## HELLRAISER

> _Originally posted by Sweet_Daddy_21_@Nov 21 2010, 03:47 AM~19123005
> *Will this work on a 78 Monte?  Got ant pics n prices  of rear patterns?
> *



pm sent


----------



## SANxPLAYERSxDIEGO

HOW MUCH FOR A 86 REGAL FULL KIT, FULLY WRAP 3/16 SHIPED TO 92113 SD,CA


----------



## reglos84

How much for all the stress points for a 84 regal with shipping and what does it include?


----------



## 85eldoCE

i got a 83 coupe deville how much for the stress points 
shippin to 28213


----------



## HELLRAISER

> _Originally posted by SANxPLAYERSxDIEGO_@Nov 25 2010, 06:05 PM~19164872
> *HOW MUCH FOR A 86 REGAL FULL KIT, FULLY WRAP 3/16 SHIPED TO 92113 SD,CA
> *


the kit is 150.00 without the front outside frame rails, or 200.00 with. the shipping is 25.00 either way.


----------



## HELLRAISER

> _Originally posted by reglos84_@Nov 27 2010, 09:14 AM~19174470
> *How much for all the stress points for a 84 regal with shipping and what does it include?
> *


150.00 gets u front,bottom chestplate,bottom a arms, back bends, rear cylinder mounts. 200.00 gets all that plus the outside frame rails "front". i need zipcode for shipping cost


----------



## HELLRAISER

> _Originally posted by 85eldoCE_@Nov 27 2010, 09:28 AM~19174539
> *i got a 83 coupe deville how much for the stress points
> shippin to 28213
> *



210.00 for cadi stress kit with outside frame rails front. 150.00 with out. 63.00 to ship


----------



## reglos84

> _Originally posted by HELLRAISER_@Nov 27 2010, 11:51 AM~19174652
> *150.00 gets u front,bottom chestplate,bottom a arms, back bends, rear cylinder mounts. 200.00 gets all that plus the outside frame rails "front". i need zipcode for shipping cost
> *


sorry homie the zipcode is 30120


----------



## CE 707

got my stuff today thanks bro


----------



## arts66

this is our new plaque


----------



## arts66




----------



## DignityStyle

Pm Sent. Looking for partial on a 92 roadmaster sedan.


----------



## DARKJUGGERNAUT

post pic of the rear cylinder reinforcement


----------



## HELLRAISER

> _Originally posted by DignityStyle_@Dec 4 2010, 08:21 PM~19239936
> *Pm Sent. Looking for partial on a 92 roadmaster sedan.
> *



pm sent


----------



## HELLRAISER

> _Originally posted by arts66_@Dec 3 2010, 10:14 AM~19228180
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



ya bro we can make those no problem. probly like 30.00 each.


----------



## HELLRAISER

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Nov 29 2010, 06:20 PM~19193054
> *got my stuff today thanks bro
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



any time bro, thanks for the sale.


----------



## Beanerking1

whats a full kit for a 96 fleetwood shipped to az 86401

what size steel is used for it? i could actually just need 3/16 im not gonna hop just clean street set up but dont wanna just do stress points either. it is a frame off project too.


----------



## HELLRAISER

> _Originally posted by ~RO DANNY~_@Dec 6 2010, 08:31 PM~19258044
> *whats a full kit for a 96 fleetwood shipped to az 86401
> 
> what size steel is used for it? i could actually just need 3/16 im not gonna hop just clean street set up but dont wanna just do stress points either. it is a frame off project too.
> *


the metal we use mostly is 3/16th thick. a basic kit would do about 30% of the frame and is couple hundred bucks, and around 35.00 to ship. a full frame 95% would be 800.00 and about 130.00 to ship.


----------



## Beanerking1

ok how about a basic kit plus box in the rails on 4 sides  thanks for your time too. im just trying to get my budget all in order


----------



## low84monte

I need some for an 84 Monte.home much for the rear humps and front rails for both sides?


----------



## B1G ToNyO

how much for a full frame kit for 99 towncar...in A.V 661


----------



## CE 707

> _Originally posted by HELLRAISER_@Dec 6 2010, 08:57 PM~19257624
> *any time bro, thanks for the sale.
> *


there will be more stuff getting ordered soon


----------



## HELLRAISER

> _Originally posted by ~RO DANNY~_@Dec 7 2010, 08:21 AM~19261737
> *ok how about a basic kit plus box in the rails on 4 sides   thanks for your time too. im just trying to get my budget all in order
> *


u r better off getting the front kit, then add the inside outside of the back bends and cylinder mounts. then just do all the flat plate stuff your self. it will save u lots on shipping and time. the back and side are all straight.

the sides are so long that ups charges as if they were 200 pounds each. if u cut them and ship in sections then u take away strength..!

so the kit (250.00) plus the extras pieces (back bends x4 and rear cylinder mounts 120.00) shipping 60.00 for all that = 430.00$ add about 300.00 more for what u need to finish on your end, u would have a decent frame to work with....john


----------



## HELLRAISER

> _Originally posted by low84monte_@Dec 7 2010, 11:55 AM~19263263
> *I need some for an 84 Monte.home much for the rear humps and front rails for both sides?
> *


120.00 plus shipping. i would need zip code for shipping price.


----------



## HELLRAISER

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Dec 8 2010, 12:12 AM~19269921
> *there will be more stuff getting ordered soon
> *



sweet sweet. thanks..!


----------



## Beanerking1

> _Originally posted by HELLRAISER_@Dec 8 2010, 09:14 PM~19278726
> *u r better off getting the front kit, then add the inside outside of the back bends and cylinder mounts. then just do all the flat plate stuff your self. it will save u lots on shipping and time. the back and side are all straight.
> 
> the sides are so long that ups charges as if they were 200 pounds each. if u cut them and ship in sections then u take away strength..!
> 
> so the kit (250.00) plus the extras pieces (back bends x4 and rear cylinder mounts 120.00) shipping 60.00 for all that = 430.00$ add about 300.00 more for what u need to finish on your end, u would have a decent frame to work with....john
> *


  thanks bro let me get everything in order for u. i will be hitting u up soon


----------



## rivman

PM Sent


----------



## look_what_i_can_do

price on belly for a cadillac shipped to 28697


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by HELLRAISER_@Dec 6 2010, 08:46 PM~19257499
> *ya bro we can make those no problem. probly like 30.00 each.
> *


----------



## HELLRAISER

here is 1 of 2 comp arms that just got cut, and a axle plate for a g-body.


----------



## Big Dre

HOW MUCH FOR FRONT KIT MINUS THE ARMS AND REAR KIT. PM ME


----------



## Big Dre

MY BAD THAT'S FOR A 80 CAPRICE


----------



## HELLRAISER

> _Originally posted by Big Dre_@Dec 13 2010, 07:12 PM~19318565
> *MY BAD THAT'S FOR A 80 CAPRICE
> *



pm sent


----------



## Sweet_Daddy_21

> _Originally posted by HELLRAISER_@Dec 12 2010, 01:41 PM~19308090
> *here is 1 of 2 comp arms that just got cut, and a axle plate for a g-body.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 thats badass! what size is that steel for the rear axle? would puttin words in the steel weaken it? pm a price to 78617


----------



## erikroy81

> _Originally posted by HELLRAISER_@Apr 22 2009, 06:26 PM~13659936
> *If u order now we ship in the morning
> *


how much for just the front of car? bk is done. olds delta 88 81


----------



## erikroy81

> _Originally posted by erikroy81_@Dec 14 2010, 02:32 PM~19325296
> *how much for just the front of car? bk is done. olds delta 88 81
> *


i just need the belly an front arches


----------



## HELLRAISER

> _Originally posted by erikroy81_@Dec 14 2010, 02:32 PM~19325296
> *how much for just the front of car? bk is done. olds delta 88 81
> *


2 chestplate pieces, 2 outside frame rails, 100.00 plus shipping


----------



## rollin_in_a_62

trailing arms plates for my 62 impala and plates on my lower a-arms let me kno a price thanks


----------



## HELLRAISER

> _Originally posted by rollin_in_a_62_@Dec 15 2010, 02:48 PM~19335002
> *trailing arms plates for my 62 impala and plates on my lower a-arms let me kno a price thanks
> *



so u want the pieces to box n your stock trailing arms..?


----------



## rollin_in_a_62

> _Originally posted by HELLRAISER_@Dec 16 2010, 11:36 AM~19343417
> *so u want the pieces to box n your stock trailing arms..?
> *


----------



## 83caddyhopper

how much for a front kit and rear arch's for a 92 lincoln... shipped to nc 28092


----------



## Sweet_Daddy_21

> _Originally posted by Sweet_Daddy_21_@Dec 14 2010, 01:36 AM~19321707
> *:0 thats badass!  what size is that steel for the rear axle? would puttin words in the steel weaken it?  pm a price to 78617
> *


Purdy please? ... :biggrin: Del valle TX 78617


----------



## RF LINCOLN

how much for 86 regal front belly, rear arches and axle plate shipped 92258


----------



## HELLRAISER

> _Originally posted by Sweet_Daddy_21_@Dec 16 2010, 11:14 PM~19349306
> *Purdy please?  ... :biggrin:  Del valle TX 78617
> *



the metal is 1/2 thick. the way people put the bar on the bottom from trailing arm to trailing arm mount, is kinda like this. we leave a 3/4 inch gap at the bottom of the letters to make sure it doesn't give. if u were going to hop the back, it probably wouldn't be enough. sense u r just hopping the front and 3 wheel. it will put up with that easy.. no prob..!

the shipping on the axle plate is 47.00.


----------



## HELLRAISER

> _Originally posted by RF LINCOLN_@Dec 16 2010, 11:52 PM~19349581
> *how much for 86 regal front belly, rear arches and axle plate shipped 92258
> *


270.00 for all the plates. and 60.00 to ship it all.


----------



## Sweet_Daddy_21

> _Originally posted by HELLRAISER_@Dec 17 2010, 12:58 PM~19353082
> *the metal is 1/2 thick. the way people put the bar on the bottom from trailing arm to trailing arm mount, is kinda like this. we leave a 3/4 inch gap at the bottom of the letters to make sure it doesn't give. if u were going to hop the back, it probably wouldn't be enough. sense u r just hopping the front and 3 wheel. it will put up with that easy.. no prob..!
> 
> the shipping on the axle plate is 47.00.
> *


$47 for shipping? Cool ... So wats da price for the axle plate itself?


----------



## RIVERSIDELOWRIDING

HOW MUCH FOR TOWN CAR PLATES ? ALSO WITH THE FRONT SIDES PRE-BENT


----------



## Boricua Customs

How much for the belly & rear arches for an 88 fleetwood brougham, shipped to Toledo Ohio 43612 ?


----------



## gizmoscustoms




----------



## HELLRAISER

> _Originally posted by Sweet_Daddy_21_@Dec 17 2010, 02:15 PM~19353686
> *$47 for shipping? Cool ...  So wats da price for the axle plate itself?
> *


basic cut out, with block letters 120.00. a custom shaped one 150.00. custom shape with lertters 200.00. 

ALL AXLE PLATES WILL BE CUT OUT 1/2 THICK PLATE.! unless request different..  ..


----------



## HELLRAISER

here r some more snaps.


----------



## Boricua Customs

> _Originally posted by Boricua Customs_@Dec 17 2010, 08:42 PM~19355865
> *How much for the belly & rear arches for an 88 fleetwood brougham, shipped to Toledo Ohio 43612  ?
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## RF LINCOLN

> _Originally posted by HELLRAISER+Dec 12 2010, 01:41 PM~19308090-->
> 
> 
> 
> here is 1 of 2 comp arms that just got cut, and a axle plate for a g-body.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-HELLRAISER
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _
> 
> 
> 
> @Dec 17 2010, 01:01 PM~19353105
> *
> 270.00 for all the plates. and 60.00 to ship it all.
> *
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
Click to expand...

and the axle plate will be like the 1 in the pic right?? is that price with letters too??


----------



## CE 707

> _Originally posted by HELLRAISER_@Dec 17 2010, 09:42 PM~19356961
> *basic cut out, with block letters 120.00. a custom shaped one 150.00. custom shape with lertters 200.00.
> 
> ALL AXLE PLATES WILL BE CUT OUT 1/2 THICK PLATE.! unless request different..  ..
> *


im drawing up some sketches right now ill be putting in another order for the axel plate real soon bro


----------



## HELLRAISER

> _Originally posted by Boricua Customs_@Dec 17 2010, 10:52 PM~19358040
> *:dunno:
> *



the pieces 100.00. shipping 63.00. sorry bro didn't see it.


----------



## HELLRAISER

> _Originally posted by Boricua Customs_@Dec 17 2010, 10:52 PM~19358040
> *:dunno:
> *



yes.


----------



## monteloco

> _Originally posted by HELLRAISER_@Dec 12 2010, 01:41 PM~19308090
> *here is 1 of 2 comp arms that just got cut, and a axle plate for a g-body.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## northbay

:wave:


----------



## jspekdc2

whats the price for a kit for a 63 impala... shipped to 98375..Thanks.


----------



## HELLRAISER

GO CARTS NEED WISHBONES TOO

BEFORE










AFTER


----------



## HELLRAISER

> _Originally posted by jspekdc2_@Dec 19 2010, 05:23 PM~19369453
> *whats the price for a kit for a 63 impala... shipped to 98375..Thanks.
> *



950.00 SHIPPED


----------



## 16474

> _Originally posted by HELLRAISER_@Dec 22 2010, 11:22 AM~19393851
> *950.00 SHIPPED
> *


great price..its like 200 bones for a sheet of steel over here on the east coast 1/4
after all the cuts and material/energy to get the pieces...its $$$$ Great pricing on that.


----------



## HELLRAISER

> _Originally posted by clairfbeeIII_@Dec 22 2010, 12:25 PM~19394334
> *great price..its like 200 bones for a sheet of steel over here on the east coast 1/4
> after all the cuts and material/energy to get the pieces...its $$$$  Great pricing on that.
> *



i try to keep it fair. those kits take some time to build. plus all the material.


----------



## THE CUSTOMIZER

What about a full kit for a Lincoln towncar 97 shipped to 40272.


----------



## TRAVIESO87

need a price on 2 kits one for a 80 elco around the front pockets the belly and rear arches and rear spring pockets the other one for a 87 caprice same thing shipped to new orleans 70094 thanks homie


----------



## dannyp

Price 4 stress points for 75 GlassHouse :wow:


----------



## kustombuilder




----------



## Mr lowrider305

TTT


----------



## HELLRAISER

> _Originally posted by TRAVIESO87_@Dec 26 2010, 01:36 PM~19423970
> *need a price on 2 kits one for a 80 elco around the front pockets the belly and rear arches and rear spring pockets  the other one for a 87 caprice same thing shipped to new orleans 70094 thanks homie
> *


the elco 210.00
the caprice 210.00
shipping 115.00

total = 535.00

package deal for 2 kits 475.00 knocked of 60.00. cool


----------



## HELLRAISER

> _Originally posted by dannyp_@Dec 26 2010, 03:03 PM~19424551
> *Price 4 stress points for 75 GlassHouse  :wow:
> *


210.00 plus shipping


----------



## whores_revenge

Price for front an rear kits for g-body frame....shipped to 77506.....wats da thickness of da plate


----------



## THE CUSTOMIZER

> _Originally posted by THE CUSTOMIZER_@Dec 23 2010, 06:19 PM~19405668
> *What about a full kit for a Lincoln towncar 97 shipped to 40272.
> *


John what about a full towncar kit 97 shipped to 40272.


----------



## HELLRAISER

> _Originally posted by THE CUSTOMIZER_@Dec 27 2010, 08:58 PM~19435236
> *John what about a full towncar kit 97 shipped to 40272.
> *



hey bro i dont have a full kit for a town car. that is one of the few i have never done a full frame on before. i just have a basic kit for that car.


----------



## northbay




----------



## goinlow

what would the price be on a stress point kit for a G-body shipped to 19464

Thanks.....


----------



## HELLRAISER

> _Originally posted by goinlow_@Dec 30 2010, 06:26 AM~19456956
> *what would the price be on a stress point kit for a G-body shipped to 19464
> 
> Thanks.....
> *


for chestplate, bottom a arms, back bends, and rear cylinder mounts it would be 215.00 shipped.


----------



## gizmoscustoms




----------



## DirtyTrixsHydros

what does the kit come with? like for the front and back? :wow:


----------



## HELLRAISER

> _Originally posted by DirtyTrixsHydros_@Dec 30 2010, 04:13 PM~19460475
> *what does the kit come with? like for the front and back? :wow:
> *



the kits start with chestplate, back bends, cylinder mounts, and bottom a arms. so depending on what else u need. we most likely got it.


----------



## HELLRAISER

since almost every order we get is right around 300.00. to start off the new year, any order over 299.00 will get FREE SHIPPING..! on any kits, plates, suspension, axle... u name it it ships free with a purchase of 299.00 or more. starting 12/30/2010. thanks john (RYDERZ) RMC


----------



## miguel62

how much for stress points on a 99 lincoln TC....THanks shipped to 76302?


----------



## HELLRAISER

> _Originally posted by miguel62_@Dec 31 2010, 08:40 AM~19466145
> *how much for stress points on a 99 lincoln TC....THanks shipped to 76302?
> *



190.00 shipped.


----------



## scrape'n-by

front stress points on 96 towncar and rear end pattern


----------



## HELLRAISER

> _Originally posted by scrape'n-by_@Jan 1 2011, 12:37 AM~19472779
> *front stress points on 96 towncar and rear end pattern
> *



270.00 Plus shipping. for front kit and axle plate


----------



## kustombuilder




----------



## 89CaddyRyder

whats the ticket on a stress kit for a cadi/caprice and a axle plate also


----------



## miguel62

> _Originally posted by HELLRAISER_@Dec 31 2010, 09:56 AM~19466616
> *190.00 shipped.
> *


and what all does that reinforce??


----------



## goinlow

Do you sell precut rear reinforcements ?


----------



## HELLRAISER

> _Originally posted by miguel62_@Jan 2 2011, 10:10 PM~19487053
> *and what all does that reinforce??
> *


That would be the chestplate (front,bottom), bottom a arms, back bends, and the rear cylinder mounts.


----------



## HELLRAISER

> _Originally posted by goinlow_@Jan 3 2011, 04:03 PM~19492168
> *Do you sell precut rear reinforcements ?
> *



Yes... but for axle or frame..? for what make model, and year.?


----------



## miguel62

> _Originally posted by HELLRAISER_@Jan 3 2011, 05:35 PM~19492951
> *That would be the chestplate (front,bottom), bottom a arms, back bends, and the rear cylinder mounts.
> *


You dont have the ones for the front spring pockets??


----------



## 1rana3

:biggrin:


----------



## 83lac-va-beach

how much for rear axle reinfocement for 98 town car


----------



## 83lac-va-beach

Ttt


----------



## 760RoadMaster

how much for a 63 full frame 3/16 front 1/4 rear


----------



## HELLRAISER

> _Originally posted by 83lac-va-beach_@Jan 4 2011, 11:54 AM~19500324
> *how much for rear axle reinfocement for 98 town car
> *



120.00 and up. if u want custome design with custom letters, it can be as much as 240-250.00. for a simple design with normal style letters then 120.00.


----------



## 1rana3

> _Originally posted by HELLRAISER_@Jan 5 2011, 12:54 PM~19511625
> *120.00 and up. if u want custome design with custom letters, it can be as much as 240-250.00. for a simple design with normal style letters then 120.00.
> *



is that price for all make and models??
 :biggrin:


----------



## HELLRAISER

> _Originally posted by 1rana3_@Jan 5 2011, 02:24 PM~19511874
> *is that price for all make and models??
> :biggrin:
> *



yes.


----------



## 760RoadMaster

> _Originally posted by 760RoadMaster_@Jan 4 2011, 09:51 PM~19506473
> *how much for a 63 full frame 3/16 front 1/4 rear
> *


1963 impala frame 3/16 front 1/4 rear do you have a full frame wrap kit


----------



## goinlow

> _Originally posted by HELLRAISER_@Jan 3 2011, 08:37 PM~19492971
> *Yes... but for axle or frame..?  for what make model, and year.?
> *


86 Monte Carlo, looking for a precut plate to reinforce the bottom of the rear.....
on the axle....


----------



## HELLRAISER

> _Originally posted by 760RoadMaster_@Jan 5 2011, 05:12 PM~19513379
> *1963 impala frame 3/16 front 1/4 rear do you have a full frame wrap kit
> *



the kit is 800.00 but with the 1/4 upgrade would be 850.00. just the difference on the steel n cost. plus shipping


----------



## HELLRAISER

> _Originally posted by goinlow_@Jan 6 2011, 05:44 AM~19519230
> *86 Monte Carlo,  looking for a precut plate to reinforce the bottom of the rear.....
> on the axle....
> *


120.00 and up. if u want custome design with custom letters, it can be as much as 240-250.00. for a simple design with normal style letters then 120.00.


----------



## 760RoadMaster

> _Originally posted by HELLRAISER_@Jan 6 2011, 06:43 PM~19524618
> *the kit is 800.00 but with the 1/4 upgrade would be 850.00. just the difference on the steel n cost. plus shipping
> *


thanks,thought shipping was free after 300.


----------



## RIVERSIDELOWRIDING

> _Originally posted by HELLRAISER_@Jan 6 2011, 06:43 PM~19524618
> *the kit is 800.00 but with the 1/4 upgrade would be 850.00. just the difference on the steel n cost. plus shipping
> *



WASSUP HOMIE ???? :wave: :wave: :wave: MY CAR IS LOOKING SAD RIGHT NOW...


----------



## HELLRAISER

> _Originally posted by 760RoadMaster_@Jan 6 2011, 11:03 PM~19527600
> *thanks,thought shipping was free after 300.
> *



yes u r right. my bad i always answer the questions that way. that is the case on a package that is over the 299.00 is FREE SHIPPING. sorry.


----------



## SERVIN_ANY1

> _Originally posted by RF LINCOLN+Dec 16 2010, 11:52 PM~19349581-->
> 
> 
> 
> how much for 86 regal front belly, rear arches and axle plate shipped 92258
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-HELLRAISER
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _
> 
> 
> 
> @Dec 17 2010, 01:01 PM~19353105
> *
> 270.00 for all the plates. and 60.00 to ship it all.
> *
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
Click to expand...

Is that with letter cut out too?? :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## HELLRAISER

Is that with letter cut out too?? :biggrin: :biggrin:
[/quote]


yes, we will talk about what u want it to say when purchasing the parts.


----------



## SERVIN_ANY1

> Is that with letter cut out too?? :biggrin: :biggrin:


yes, we will talk about what u want it to say when purchasing the parts. 
[/quote]
:thumbsup: Ok another ? what can I add on this to get me free shipping :biggrin:


----------



## bottomsup

Can you send me pics of designs for the rearend reinforcement you do


And quote for big body kit reinforcement shipped to 11717


----------



## THE CUSTOMIZER

John do you have the front outside frame plates for the towncars yet.. Needing a set.


----------



## goinlow

> _Originally posted by bottomsup_@Jan 8 2011, 11:39 PM~19543760
> *Can you send me pics of designs for the rearend reinforcement you do
> *



X2, thanks


----------



## HELLRAISER

i only have done a few of them. these r the only ones i have with writing. these r just profs. not finish product.


----------



## rug442

:thumbsup:


----------



## .:conejo:.

how much for partial kit for a g body


----------



## 1rana3

> _Originally posted by HELLRAISER_@Jan 9 2011, 11:10 AM~19547667
> *i only have done a few of them. these r the only ones i have with writing. these r just profs. not finish product.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



shit that looks nice
id like to have something like that
:biggrin:


----------



## obie

How much for a kit for a 67 caprice


----------



## loveispain

> _Originally posted by HELLRAISER_@Jan 9 2011, 12:10 PM~19547667
> *i only have done a few of them. these r the only ones i have with writing. these r just profs. not finish product.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Hey homie I need the Goodtimes one for a 72 impala shipped to 87114 thanks I. Advance


----------



## latinxs

whats the price on rear arches and the rear axle reinforcment for 83 cuttlass supream shipped to 83687 pm if you can
:biggrin:


----------



## latinxs

whats the price on rear arches and the rear axle reinforcment for 83 cuttlass supream shipped to 83687 pm if you can
:biggrin:


----------



## vengence

need price for half frame wrap and rear end reinforcement for 88 fleetwood shipped to 98513


----------



## HELLRAISER

> yes, we will talk about what u want it to say when purchasing the parts.


:thumbsup: Ok another ? what can I add on this to get me free shipping :biggrin: 
[/quote]


well what else do u need..?


----------



## HELLRAISER

> _Originally posted by .:conejo:._@Jan 15 2011, 03:17 AM~19603416
> *how much for partial kit for a g body
> *



they start at 150.00 for chestplate(front/bottom),bottom a arms,backbends, and rear cylinder mounts. for 210.00 add in the outside frame under upper a arms


----------



## HELLRAISER

> _Originally posted by obie_@Jan 15 2011, 10:04 AM~19604564
> *How much for a kit for a 67 caprice
> *



what r u wanting to reinforce..? i have alot of patterns for that car.? normal is around 225.00-250.00 on those cars


----------



## HELLRAISER

> _Originally posted by loveispain_@Jan 15 2011, 05:03 PM~19606893
> *Hey homie I need the Goodtimes one for a 72 impala shipped to 87114 thanks I. Advance
> *



pm sent


----------



## HELLRAISER

> _Originally posted by latinxs_@Jan 15 2011, 11:27 PM~19609762
> *whats the price on rear arches and the rear axle reinforcment  for 83 cuttlass supream shipped to 83687 pm if you can
> :biggrin:
> *



the rear bends is 60.00, and the axle starts at 120.00. i just need to know what u r looking for or style


----------



## HELLRAISER

> _Originally posted by HELLRAISER_@Jan 17 2011, 10:53 AM~19619666
> *the rear bends is 60.00, and the axle starts at 120.00. i just need to know what u r looking for or style
> *



shipping would be around 40.00


----------



## HELLRAISER

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Jan 16 2011, 04:17 PM~19613352
> *need price for half frame wrap and rear end reinforcement for 88 fleetwood shipped to 98513
> *


the plates for the frame and axle is 400.00 with about 80.00 to ship. that would cover about 40% of the frame and axle plate


----------



## loveispain

> _Originally posted by HELLRAISER_@Jan 17 2011, 10:51 AM~19619652
> *pm sent
> *


Never got it


----------



## bottomsup

How much for rear arches and rear end reinforcement for big body


----------



## SERVIN_ANY1

> _Originally posted by HELLRAISER_@Jan 17 2011, 10:45 AM~19619601
> *well what else do u need..?
> *


Ok heres what i need belly front,back,top,bottom, front lower A arms, rear arches, rear diff and do you have drop mounts for upper trailing arms?? all for 86 regal


----------



## Scarry Larry

I got a buddy who uses his stuff and its all good. He has been using him for a while and the prices are great. I am using his stuff on my 87LS. My buddy said hes really good peoples!!


----------



## HELLRAISER

> _Originally posted by bottomsup_@Jan 17 2011, 06:29 PM~19623375
> *How much for rear arches and rear end reinforcement for big body
> *



pm sent


----------



## HELLRAISER

> _Originally posted by CiSCO 13_@Jan 17 2011, 06:54 PM~19623610
> *Ok heres what i need belly front,back,top,bottom, front lower A arms, rear arches, rear diff and do you have drop mounts for upper trailing arms?? all for 86 regal
> *


ok so the front kit is 250.00
http://ryderzhydros.com/front-kit-for-g-body.html
the back bends would be an extra 50.00 the axle 120.00 and drop downs would be 40.00.

so for all that it would be free shipping.


----------



## SERVIN_ANY1

> _Originally posted by HELLRAISER_@Jan 18 2011, 02:51 PM~19631269
> *ok so the front kit is 250.00
> http://ryderzhydros.com/front-kit-for-g-body.html
> the back bends would be an extra 50.00 the axle 120.00 and drop downs would be 40.00.
> 
> so for all that it would be free shipping.
> *


:thumbsup: cool but i dont really need the outside of the front frame... but yea i'll get at you


----------



## HELLRAISER

> _Originally posted by CiSCO 13_@Jan 18 2011, 06:46 PM~19633322
> *:thumbsup: cool but i dont really need the outside of the front frame... but yea i'll get at you
> *


ok well i give package deal pricing. its cheaper to buy that kit then just a couple pieces. the break down is 30.00 a piece on single pieces.


----------



## 1rana3

how do i get hold of you guys i just called the number on the ryderzhydros site and i got no answer..
I am needing the front kit for G-Body and the back bends... 
WHATS the price for that?? 
THANKS :biggrin:


----------



## 1rana3

.......  :happysad:  .......


----------



## Dado

I got a 96' fleetwood, I have 3 pumps for it and was gonna run 14s in the rear with a chainbridge and 8s in front...what kinda reinforcement kit would you reccomend for this? Cost and shipping to 80917 please? Just pm me whenever


----------



## vengence

> _Originally posted by HELLRAISER_@Jan 17 2011, 10:57 AM~19619699
> *the plates for the frame and axle is 400.00 with about 80.00 to ship. that would cover about 40% of the frame and axle plate
> *


and thats a plain axel plate? i dont need nothin fancy just to make sure it wont break the axel 

unless you have a diff idea a rookie to hydraulics could do,just dont wanna snap the axel


----------



## 1rana3

:happysad: :biggrin:  

.........


----------



## HELLRAISER

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Jan 20 2011, 11:38 PM~19656676
> *and thats a plain axel plate? i dont need nothin fancy just to make sure it wont break the axel
> 
> unless you have a diff idea a rookie to hydraulics could do,just dont wanna snap the axel
> *



well not plain, but cool. it just depends on what u r looking for. do u have any ideas that u would want it to say or look like.


----------



## OutHopeU

Got anything for a s10??


----------



## HELLRAISER

> _Originally posted by OutHopeU_@Jan 21 2011, 11:19 PM~19664958
> *Got anything for a s10??
> *



what u need. i have everything for a s10. frame, suspension, 4 links, etc etc


----------



## RAY-DAWG

YOUR KITS LOOK NICE BRO. NICE WORKMANSHIP ON YOUR PRODUCTS. WHAT KITS DO YOU HAVE AVAILABLE FOR A 78 CAPRICE -2 DOOR AND THE PRICE? WHAT IS THE EXTENSION ON YOUR CAPRICE A-ARMS?


----------



## 760RoadMaster

you have anything for a 99 town car belly,front, rear what you can do without droppin the frame also a long arm kit thanks


----------



## 78 lincoln

hey bro do you have anything for a 78 lincoln continental like the strees points and the middle of the frame?


----------



## cwb4eva

how much rear arches for 85 cutty shippd to 34758 :happysad:


----------



## LOWRIDER3

How much for a partial wrap for a 2004 mercury grand marquis


----------



## HELLRAISER

> _Originally posted by RAY-DAWG_@Jan 22 2011, 11:36 PM~19671546
> *YOUR KITS LOOK NICE BRO.  NICE WORKMANSHIP ON YOUR PRODUCTS.  WHAT KITS DO YOU HAVE AVAILABLE FOR A 78 CAPRICE -2 DOOR AND THE PRICE?  WHAT IS THE EXTENSION ON YOUR CAPRICE A-ARMS?
> *


thanks bro. the basic kit for that car would be chestplate (front/bottom) back bends rear cylinder mounts, and bottom arms. 150.00 if u need more then let me know what else you plan on plating. the arms are extended out a 1" or 1 1/2"


----------



## HELLRAISER

> _Originally posted by 760RoadMaster_@Jan 23 2011, 10:54 PM~19679561
> *you have anything for a 99 town car belly,front, rear what you can do without droppin the frame also a long arm kit  thanks
> *



the chestplate (front/bottom) bottom a arms, backbends, rear cylinder mounts, and axle


----------



## HELLRAISER

> _Originally posted by cwb4eva_@Jan 26 2011, 05:07 PM~19705707
> *how much rear arches for 85 cutty shippd to 34758 :happysad:
> *



110.00 shipped


----------



## HELLRAISER

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDER3_@Jan 28 2011, 11:43 AM~19722610
> *How much for a partial wrap for a 2004 mercury grand marquis
> *


i dont have much for those cars. i believe they are the same as lincoln towncar. if so i have the chestplate (front/bottom) bottom a arms, backbends, rear cylinder mounts, and axle 150.00 for frame 120.00 for axle


----------



## HELLRAISER

> _Originally posted by 78 lincoln_@Jan 24 2011, 03:38 AM~19680474
> *hey bro  do you have anything for a 78 lincoln continental like the strees points and the middle of the frame?
> *


well i think those are like Lincolns as well. i would have the chestplate (front/bottom) bottom a arms, backbends, rear cylinder mounts, and axle if so. the frame would be 150.00 axle would be 120.00


----------



## 78 lincoln

> _Originally posted by HELLRAISER_@Jan 28 2011, 04:03 PM~19724046
> *well i think those are like Lincolns as well. i would have the chestplate (front/bottom) bottom a arms, backbends, rear cylinder mounts, and axle if so. the frame would be 150.00 axle would be 120.00
> *


alright kool. what i really need is all 4 corners. what thickness of metal do you have and how much would it be shipped to 93033?


----------



## Dado

> _Originally posted by lacwood_@Jan 20 2011, 08:20 PM~19653496
> *I got a 96' fleetwood, I have 3 pumps for it and was gonna run 14s in the rear with a chainbridge and 8s in front...what kinda reinforcement kit would you reccomend for this? Cost and shipping to 80917 please? Just pm me whenever
> *


Anything?


----------



## HELLRAISER

> _Originally posted by 78 lincoln_@Jan 30 2011, 03:33 AM~19735710
> *alright kool. what i really need is all 4 corners. what thickness of metal do you have and how much would it be shipped to 93033?
> *



i still dont have the front outside frame for a lincoln. im working on that. i do have the rear bends for 60.00 plus 25.00 to ship


----------



## LOWRAIDER59

HOW MUCH FOR A 1966 CAPRICE 2 DOOR STRESS POINTS ONLY AND WHAT WILL THAT COVER IAM IN NOR CAL


----------



## konehead910

need price for plates to do stress points on a 91 town car and axle plate


----------



## juicedmonteSS

hey plz pm me a price for a full frame wrap for a 83 monte w a chain bridge thanks,,shipped to 33173


----------



## HELLRAISER

> _Originally posted by juicedmonteSS_@Feb 5 2011, 12:01 AM~19792988
> *hey plz pm me a price for a full frame wrap for a 83 monte w a chain bridge thanks,,shipped to 33173
> *



pm sent


----------



## LOWRAIDER59

> _Originally posted by LOWRAIDER59_@Feb 4 2011, 03:02 PM~19788893
> *HOW MUCH FOR A 1966 CAPRICE  2 DOOR STRESS POINTS ONLY AND WHAT WILL THAT COVER IAM IN NOR CAL
> *


----------



## STL_PETEY_G

need partical for 93 fleetwood


----------



## HELLRAISER

here r some pics of a cadi we just did.

after

























thanks mike for the business..!


----------



## HELLRAISER

> _Originally posted by LOWRAIDER59_@Feb 8 2011, 06:50 PM~19821372
> *
> *


the chestplate(front bottom), bottom arms, outside frame all 4 corners, would be 200.00. i have every piee for that car. so if u want to do more no problem. plus shipping. remember anything over 299.99 is free shipping.


----------



## HELLRAISER

> _Originally posted by STL_PETEY_G_@Feb 8 2011, 09:35 PM~19823108
> *need partical for 93 fleetwood
> *


ok, its 210.00 with the outside pieces in the front, chestplate (front bottom) bottom arms, back bends, rear cylinder mounts. plus shipping.


----------



## street star

How much for a partial on a regal ....


----------



## BAYSICK

Hey John are you guys gonna post any pics of Northbay's Regal? There's some people from the Bay Area would like to some more pics of Ryders work bro.


----------



## HELLRAISER

here are these.


----------



## HELLRAISER

everything is 1/4 but the chestplate section. i didn't feel like fighting that shit. 3/16 is strong anyways


----------



## HELLRAISER

> _Originally posted by street star_@Feb 9 2011, 07:35 PM~19831056
> *How much for a partial on a regal ....
> *


either 150.00 or 210.00 or 450.00. it just depends on how much of the frame u want to plate.


----------



## BAYSICK

> _Originally posted by HELLRAISER_@Feb 10 2011, 09:35 AM~19835554
> *here are these.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Looks good. Those plates come out hella clean! :0


----------



## HELLRAISER

> _Originally posted by BAYSICK_@Feb 10 2011, 12:33 PM~19836680
> *Looks good. Those plates come out hella clean! :0
> *



every piece on this frame was cnc cut. no flat stap, or little torch cuts. all cnc.!


----------



## HELLRAISER

here is plating under the ears in the front


----------



## HELLRAISER

here is with the ear back on.


----------



## Purple Haze

> _Originally posted by HELLRAISER_@Feb 10 2011, 03:55 PM~19837635
> *here is with the ear back on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Looking good homie!! :cheesy:


----------



## ryderz




----------



## HELLRAISER

> _Originally posted by Purple Haze_@Feb 10 2011, 03:08 PM~19837733
> *Looking good homie!!  :cheesy:
> *


THANKS BRO...


Thanks layitlow for all the orders...!


----------



## *New Movement Md*

:biggrin:


----------



## og069

Nice work boys  what u call a 65 to 69 impala frame. there,s g bodys, caprice, caddys, big boy what if i wanted 2 buy chest plates, body wrap, a arms or something what,s it classed as help a brother out :dunno: :banghead: :run:


----------



## HELLRAISER

here are more pics of the regal build.


----------



## HELLRAISER

> _Originally posted by og069_@Feb 11 2011, 02:59 AM~19842877
> *Nice work boys   what u call a 65 to 69 impala frame.  there,s  g bodys, caprice, caddys, big boy what if i wanted 2 buy chest plates, body wrap, a arms or something what,s it classed as help a brother out :dunno:  :banghead:  :run:
> *


1982-2002 GM F-Body: Chevrolet Camaro / Pontiac Firebird, Trans-Am, Formula, GTA

1978-1987 GM G-Body: Buick Regal, Grand National, Century / Oldsmobile Cutlass / Chevrolet Monte Carlo, Malibu, El Camino / Pontiac Grand Prix, LeMans, Grand Am

1964-1972 GM A-Body: Chevrolet Chevelle, El Camino, Malibu, Monte Carlo / Buick Skylark, Special, Grand Sport, Regal, Century / Pontiac Lemans, GTO / Oldsmobile Cutlass, 442, F-85

1973-1977 GM A-Body: Chevrolet Chevelle, Malibu, Monte Carlo, El Camino / Oldsmobile Cutlass / Buick Regal, Century / Pontiac LeMans, F85, Grand Prix, Grand Am, Sprint

1958-1996 GM B-Body: Chevrolet Caprice, Impala, Impala SS / Buick Roadmaster, LeSabre / Pontiac Bonneville, Catalina

1982-2003 GM S-10/S-15: Chevrolet and GMC S-10 / S-15 (2WD only) Truck and Blazer

1971-1980 GM H-Body: Chevrolet Vega, Monza / Pontiac Astre, Sunbird / Oldsmobile Starfire / Buick Skyhawk

Hope this works for you. john


----------



## HELLRAISER

here is a g body (goodtimes), impala (middle), and cadi (blank) axle plate.










all 1/2 steel


----------



## og069

TTT thanks john thank you  :thumbsup: :worship:


----------



## HELLRAISER

> _Originally posted by og069_@Feb 11 2011, 10:00 PM~19849363
> *TTT thanks john  thank you    :thumbsup:  :worship:
> *



no prob big dog..!


----------



## HELLRAISER




----------



## Purple Haze

> _Originally posted by HELLRAISER_@Feb 11 2011, 09:33 PM~19848537
> *here is a g body (goodtimes), impala (middle), and cadi (blank) axle plate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> all 1/2 steel
> *


Hell yeah!! Thanks again homie! :biggrin: 


GT!!


----------



## Redeemed1

GOT ANY THING FOR A 71 MONTE CARLO? NEED STRESS POINT PACKAGE IF YOU DO. ALSO UPPER A ARM EXTENSION. PM ME THANKS


----------



## HELLRAISER

> _Originally posted by Redeemed1_@Feb 12 2011, 01:37 AM~19850666
> *GOT ANY THING FOR A 71 MONTE CARLO? NEED STRESS POINT PACKAGE IF YOU DO. ALSO UPPER A ARM EXTENSION. PM ME THANKS
> *



i have the basic kit for those years.the a arms i have the sides pieces and extensions. dont have the tops. ive only done a couple of those cars.


----------



## CE4LIFE

> _Originally posted by HELLRAISER_@Feb 9 2011, 10:07 AM~19826610
> *here r some pics of a cadi we just did.
> 
> after
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks mike for the business..!
> *



Thx for the good work


----------



## HELLRAISER

> _Originally posted by CE4LIFE_@Feb 12 2011, 05:50 PM~19853832
> *Thx for the good work
> *



NO PROB.. THANKS FOR THE JOB.!


----------



## MikeysWorld

64ss, how much for a pre cut reinf. kit (full frame set)


----------



## HELLRAISER

> _Originally posted by MikeysWorld_@Feb 12 2011, 11:38 PM~19856034
> *64ss, how much for a pre cut reinf. kit  (full frame set)
> *



for the whole kit is 800.00 free shipping, and for a whole custome frame bult from scratch 2800.00.


----------



## HELLRAISER

here is the arms for the regal build and a GT rear plate for someone else.


----------



## *New Movement Md*

> here is a g body (goodtimes), impala (middle), and cadi (blank) axle plate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One on bottom shipped to 21769
> 
> for a 94 Fleetwood. THANKS


----------



## HELLRAISER

> here is a g body (goodtimes), impala (middle), and cadi (blank) axle plate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One on bottom shipped to 21769
> 
> for a 94 Fleetwood. THANKS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the shipping is high for that zipcode. its telling me 70.00. usually its between 30-40 to ship these plates for the axle. sorry bro. so its 190.00 shipped
Click to expand...


----------



## *New Movement Md*

:wow: that blows.. Looks like fab skills are gonna have to come out and play... 


Keep up the CLEAN WORK. Thanks anyhow...


----------



## DIRTYWHITEBOY

> _Originally posted by HELLRAISER_@Feb 13 2011, 07:43 PM~19860589
> *the shipping is high for that zipcode. its telling me 70.00. usually its between 30-40 to ship these plates for the axle. sorry bro. so its 190.00 shipped
> *


how much for a blank g-body axle plate shipped to san jose, 95112


----------



## HELLRAISER

> _Originally posted by DIRTYWHITEBOY_@Feb 13 2011, 08:57 PM~19862102
> *how much for a blank g-body axle plate shipped to san jose, 95112
> *



146.00 shipped.


----------



## HELLRAISER

not bad for a weeks worth of work. wraped a g body, sent out about 15 orders, and sold here in town 3 sets of comp arms.!

so here is before:









here is after:


----------



## HELLRAISER




----------



## BAYSICK

> _Originally posted by HELLRAISER_@Feb 14 2011, 01:18 PM~19867607
> *not bad for a weeks worth of work. wraped a g body, sent out about 15 orders, and sold here in town 3 sets of comp arms.!
> 
> so here is before:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here is after:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


The frame looks good. Not much work to look show quality. Those a arms look sick, are they the competitions or the street?


----------



## flakes23

pm me a price for the plate that goes on the frame over the axle.


----------



## street star

Looking to get my rear archs or just all of the out side frame..how much...


----------



## og069

> _Originally posted by HELLRAISER_@Feb 13 2011, 02:43 PM~19859045
> *here is the arms for the regal build and a GT rear plate for someone else.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 John u do arms like this chromed 4 a 69 imp thanks again o by the way i like the weeks work u been bizzy :thumbsup: :h5:


----------



## HELLRAISER

> _Originally posted by BAYSICK_@Feb 15 2011, 06:35 PM~19878781
> *The frame looks good. Not much work to look show quality. Those a arms look sick, are they the competitions or the street?
> *


there comps arms. it turned out cool.


----------



## HELLRAISER

> _Originally posted by flakes23_@Feb 15 2011, 09:56 PM~19880797
> *pm me a price for the plate that goes on the frame over the axle.
> *



pm sent


----------



## HELLRAISER

> _Originally posted by street star_@Feb 15 2011, 11:43 PM~19881730
> *Looking to get my rear archs or just all of the out side frame..how much...
> *



for what kind of car.? a impala.?


----------



## HELLRAISER

> _Originally posted by og069_@Feb 16 2011, 03:45 AM~19882206
> *John u do arms like this  chromed 4 a 69 imp thanks again o by the way i like the weeks work u been bizzy  :thumbsup:  :h5:
> *


i have all the patterns to do them. just no has asked for a set yet. will u be the first..? it would be 300.00 and thats free shipping. no bushings or balljoints.


----------



## og069

> _Originally posted by HELLRAISER_@Feb 16 2011, 09:53 AM~19883343
> *i have all the patterns to do them. just no has asked for a set yet. will u be the first..? it would be 300.00 and thats free shipping. no bushings or balljoints.
> *


300.00,s cool needs 2 be shipped 2 sydney australia pm please. thanks again :thumbsup: is it still free 4 shipping :biggrin:


----------



## street star

Ok I gotta 85 regal and just looking for all of the out side metal for the frame how much would it be ...thanks


----------



## HELLRAISER

> _Originally posted by og069_@Feb 16 2011, 09:31 PM~19889051
> *300.00,s cool needs 2 be shipped 2 sydney australia  pm please. thanks again :thumbsup: is it still free 4 shipping :biggrin:
> *



THAT WILL CHANGE THINGS A BIT. the shipping to Sydney is 140.00. the arms cost on average about 40.00 to ship. so ill give u that credit on the shipping bill. so 300.00 on the arms, and 100.00 to ship. so 400.00 total shipped.


----------



## HELLRAISER

> _Originally posted by street star_@Feb 16 2011, 09:35 PM~19889097
> *Ok I gotta 85 regal and just looking for all of the out side metal for the frame how much would it be ...thanks
> *



its cheaper to buy the kit. the 4 outside corners would be 120.00 plus shipping. or spend 200.00 and get allot more. just see if a Buddie needs the chestplate front/bottom, bottom arms and the rear cylinder mounts. if not it would still be cheaper on the shipping. so 120.00 plus shipping on what u asked for. i would need zip code for shipping cost.


----------



## og069

:biggrin: hook me up brother john ill have the first pair please.n price on rear adjustable uppers, n lowers with power ball, chromed out. thanks heaps :thumbsup: r the front comp,s :0  :thumbsup: how far extended r they from standard  thanks again


----------



## HELLRAISER

> _Originally posted by og069_@Feb 17 2011, 09:59 AM~19892286
> *:biggrin: hook me up brother john ill have the first pair please.n price on rear adjustable uppers, n lowers with power ball, chromed out.  thanks heaps  :thumbsup: r the front comp,s :0    :thumbsup: how far extended r they from standard   thanks again
> *



pm sent


----------



## og069

> _Originally posted by HELLRAISER_@Feb 17 2011, 10:57 AM~19892666
> *pm sent
> *


Thank you :thumbsup:


----------



## HELLRAISER

> _Originally posted by og069_@Feb 17 2011, 03:19 PM~19894417
> *Thank you :thumbsup:
> *



ANYTIME..!


----------



## Destino79MC

How much for a kit for a 63 impala? What all does it include?


----------



## HELLRAISER

> _Originally posted by Destino79MC_@Feb 17 2011, 08:18 PM~19897207
> *How much for a kit for a 63 impala? What all does it include?
> *



i got what ever u need. the only right way to do a impala is to pull the body. u just cant get to enough with that in the way. a basic kit is around 400.00 free shipping in the usa. a full frame 800.00 free shipping.


----------



## Destino79MC

Im lookin to get a kit soon. Im thinkin the full kit for 800. Can u give me your shop number.


----------



## HELLRAISER

> _Originally posted by Destino79MC_@Feb 17 2011, 08:34 PM~19897407
> *Im lookin to get a kit soon. Im thinkin the full kit for 800. Can u give me your shop number.
> *



ya its 661 344 0562


----------



## Destino79MC

Wut all does the full kit for a 63 include?


----------



## kustombuilder




----------



## og069

:wow: :0 :biggrin: TTT ryderz :nicoderm: :yes: :biggrin:


----------



## northbay

> _Originally posted by HELLRAISER_@Feb 14 2011, 02:34 PM~19868186
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


New hopper about to head to the paint shop. It will have all Ryders parts.


----------



## BAYSICK

> _Originally posted by northbay_@Feb 20 2011, 01:34 PM~19916771
> *New hopper about to head to the paint shop. It will have all Ryders parts.
> *


Did you use Ryderz adjustable trailing arms?


----------



## northbay

> _Originally posted by BAYSICK_@Feb 20 2011, 04:44 PM~19917658
> *Did you use Ryderz adjustable trailing arms?
> *


Its going to have all stock mounts with ryders uppers and lowers, there custom made upper made arm also. And all there patterns made on his cnc plasma.


----------



## HELLRAISER

> _Originally posted by northbay_@Feb 20 2011, 01:34 PM~19916771
> *New hopper about to head to the paint shop. It will have all Ryders parts.
> *



ya it turned out cool. going to be another bumper hitter for sure..!


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

> _Originally posted by HELLRAISER_@Feb 22 2011, 08:17 PM~19936154
> *ya it turned out cool. going to be another bumper hitter for sure..!
> *


What it be Big John...I see you,Keeping busy player


----------



## HELLRAISER

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Feb 22 2011, 08:54 PM~19937250
> *What it be Big John...I see you,Keeping busy player
> *



yep yep.. the goal is to be like u big homie. ill be seeing u real soon..!


----------



## BIG DIRTY

Hey do you have patterns for a 1966 Impala


----------



## HELLRAISER

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Feb 23 2011, 08:09 AM~19939911
> *Hey do you have patterns for a 1966 Impala
> *



yep i have full frame kits, or just pieces. i have a complete frame here to go off of as well, in case i dont have a certain piece u want.


----------



## og069

:biggrin: JOHN STRAIGHT TTT


----------



## og069

RYDERS STRAIGHT TTT


----------



## BIG DIRTY

> _Originally posted by HELLRAISER_@Feb 23 2011, 12:49 PM~19940987
> *yep i have full frame kits, or just pieces. i have a complete frame here to go off of as well, in case i dont have a certain piece u want.
> *


PM me the number for the frame kits. Do not need the Front Uppers and Lowers


----------



## HELLRAISER

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Feb 27 2011, 06:46 PM~19974701
> *PM me the number for the frame kits.  Do not need the Front Uppers and Lowers
> *



pm sent. john


----------



## bori64

wuts da price for 64 front frame patterns 3/16?


----------



## bori64

shipped to yonkers n.y. 10703?


----------



## Purple Haze

TTT for John! Excellent work and customer service!


----------



## 1lowTC

I have a 78 caddy coupe. I was just wondering if the partial frame kit would be enough for my set up. Its gonna have 8 batteries, single pump to the nose. I plan on just hopping a little bit, and some 3 wheel. I also planed on putting a chainbridge in it also.


----------



## HELLRAISER

> _Originally posted by 1lowTC_@Mar 2 2011, 03:20 AM~19995629
> *I have a 78 caddy coupe. I was just wondering if the partial frame kit would be enough for my set up. Its gonna have 8 batteries, single pump to the nose. I plan on just hopping a little bit, and some 3 wheel. I also planed on putting a chainbridge in it also.
> *


on a car that heavy, more plating the better.! the kit for that car would be 210.00. that is the chest front/bottom,outside frame front, bottom a arms, back bends, and rear cylinder mounts. plus shipping


----------



## kustombuilder




----------



## LOCOTORO

> _Originally posted by HELLRAISER_@Feb 11 2011, 11:33 PM~19848537
> *here is a g body (goodtimes), impala (middle), and cadi (blank) axle plate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> all 1/2 steel
> *


do you have a plate for a 67 impala 10 bolt rear .? any differnt kind pics.? how much shipped 07721 lmk thanks p.m please


----------



## Bigsmooth

Got my caddy kit today, thanks John everything looks great im impressed like always.


----------



## undr8ed

> _Originally posted by Bigsmooth_@Mar 2 2011, 02:46 PM~19998709
> *Got my caddy kit today,  thanks John everything looks great im impressed like always.
> *



Hell yea... Looks good :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 1lowTC

So, how much all together would the $210.00 plate kit, and a plain axel plate cost me shipped to 40915, or is that free shipping?


----------



## 70295

what kind of kit do you have for a 65 impala.......i have the uppers extended 1 inch and lowers reinforced.....rear arms are reinforced......i have a simple lock and lay set up with 4 batteries


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE

> _Originally posted by sebas65impalass_@Mar 3 2011, 09:05 AM~20005183
> *what kind of kit do you have for a 65 impala.......i have the uppers extended 1 inch and lowers reinforced.....rear arms are reinforced......i have a simple lock and lay set up with 4 batteries
> *


i was about to ask the same qestion

x2!


----------



## HELLRAISER

> _Originally posted by LOCOTORO_@Mar 2 2011, 02:16 PM~19998510
> *do you have a plate for a 67 impala 10 bolt rear .? any differnt kind pics.? how much shipped 07721 lmk thanks p.m please
> *



168.00 shipped. i can make what ever u style u like. i try to keep them different. do u have something in mind.?


----------



## HELLRAISER

> _Originally posted by 1lowTC_@Mar 3 2011, 12:04 AM~20004297
> *So, how much all together would the $210.00 plate kit, and a plain axel plate cost me shipped to 40915, or is that free shipping?
> *



well the axle is 120.00 and the kit is 210.00 that puts u over the 299.00 mark witch = free shipping. so 330.00 shipped.


----------



## HELLRAISER

> _Originally posted by 64_EC_STYLE_@Mar 3 2011, 05:18 PM~20009088
> *i was about to ask the same qestion
> 
> x2!
> *



i have full frame kits. on those its hard to get to alot of the body unless u pull it. so figure front bottom chest, outside frame front and back 180.00 plus shipping. again i have what ever piece u want.!


----------



## 85CandyCutyy

Hey Was up Bro... I bought my rear lower trailing arms for my cutlass from you and they work good... Very happy with them...
I need the rear sides/moons reinforcement for my 85 Cutlass in 3/16 or 1/4 what ever you recomend.... Also a set of the Adjust upper trainling arms which you have for 95.00..??? How much shipped to Santa Barbara 93101.... 

I'll be in Bakers in two weeks you open on Saturdays and Sundays.. Maybe i'll save on shipping.... lol ... Thanks :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BAYSICK

Any pics on Northbays rear set up for his single pump hopper?


----------



## HELLRAISER

> _Originally posted by 85CandyCutyy_@Mar 4 2011, 10:59 PM~20019309
> *Hey Was up Bro... I bought my rear lower trailing arms for my cutlass from you and they work good... Very happy with them...
> I need the rear sides/moons reinforcement for my 85 Cutlass in 3/16 or 1/4 what ever you recomend.... Also a set of the Adjust upper trainling arms which you have for 95.00..???  How much shipped to Santa Barbara 93101....
> 
> I'll be in Bakers in two weeks you open on Saturdays and Sundays.. Maybe i'll save on shipping.... lol ... Thanks :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



the shipping is 25.00 the trailing arms are 95.00 and the rear bends are 60.00. so 180.00 shipped.


----------



## HELLRAISER

> _Originally posted by BAYSICK_@Mar 5 2011, 02:32 AM~20020451
> *Any pics on Northbays rear set up for his single pump hopper?
> *



no not yet, going to paint shop.


----------



## HELLRAISER

i wanted to try something for all my fellow riders...

i was thinking about starting a raffle but what gets u in the raffle is just purchasing parts from us like normal. it wouldn't matter what you bought, if u place a order from us, then u will be put in a raffle for a set of comp arms. just the arms no parts, and the winner would be responsible for shipping. the only thing different about the arms is they would have my logo on the top plate. if the winner wanted us to assemble the arms they would need to supply the parts. the symbol in the arms would let u know they were the winner, and i would post it as well.


----------



## Destino79MC

Cant wait to get my 63 impala frame kit and axle plate.


----------



## og069

> _Originally posted by HELLRAISER_@Mar 6 2011, 03:33 PM~20028825
> *i wanted to try something for all my fellow riders...
> 
> i was thinking about starting a raffle but what gets u in the raffle is just purchasing parts from us like normal. it wouldn't matter what you bought, if u place a order from us, then u will be put in a raffle for a set of comp arms. just the arms no parts, and the winner would be responsible for shipping. the only thing different about the arms is they would have my logo on the top plate. if the winner wanted us to assemble the arms they would need to supply the parts. the symbol in the arms would let u know they were the winner, and i would post it as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: very nice hope i win them :x: :biggrin:


----------



## BAYSICK

> _Originally posted by HELLRAISER_@Mar 6 2011, 03:33 PM~20028825
> *i wanted to try something for all my fellow riders...
> 
> i was thinking about starting a raffle but what gets u in the raffle is just purchasing parts from us like normal. it wouldn't matter what you bought, if u place a order from us, then u will be put in a raffle for a set of comp arms. just the arms no parts, and the winner would be responsible for shipping. the only thing different about the arms is they would have my logo on the top plate. if the winner wanted us to assemble the arms they would need to supply the parts. the symbol in the arms would let u know they were the winner, and i would post it as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Sign me up dog. I'll roll some Ryderz a arms on my 61 Impala. Gonna end up ordering Ryderz trailing arms, wishbone and rear end reinforcement anyways.


----------



## mike1034

Want to know if u have the kit for a 93 buick roadmaster. Pm me if u do and about how much Thx.


----------



## arts66

hey john call me your # dont work for me anymore, did you change it ?


----------



## Mike_e

what do you have 4a 80's box caprice


----------



## Dumps

How much would it be for the front chest, rear arch inner and outer, and whatever you recommend for boxing in the center area of the frame under the doors of a Gbody shipped to 95953.


----------



## HELLRAISER

> _Originally posted by BAYSICK_@Mar 7 2011, 01:31 PM~20035974
> *Sign me up dog. I'll roll some Ryderz a arms on my 61 Impala. Gonna end up ordering Ryderz trailing arms, wishbone and rear end reinforcement anyways.
> *



well i was asking to see if my fellow ryderz would like that option. i wasn't sure i was going to do it yet. the whole idea behind this would be to bump up sales a bit more. plus throw a little kick back towards the people that spend there hard earned money with us. if i did start this it would be the first of next month. im not sure yet if i would put a minimum on the order. it would be a big lost if the person that won them only bought a front chestplate piece. if anything i would make it a 99.00 minimum order. that way it stays more fair to all the riders that spend a few hundred with us..!


----------



## HELLRAISER

> _Originally posted by mike1034_@Mar 7 2011, 04:49 PM~20037268
> *Want to know if u have the kit for a 93 buick roadmaster. Pm me if u do and about how much Thx.
> *



pm sent


----------



## HELLRAISER

> _Originally posted by Mike_e_@Mar 8 2011, 11:10 PM~20047933
> *what do you have 4a 80's box caprice
> *


the kit is 330.00 for chestplate, outside frame front, bottom arms back bends, and rear cylinder mounts, with axle... free shipping..!


----------



## HELLRAISER

> _Originally posted by Dumps_@Mar 9 2011, 08:33 AM~20049639
> *How much would it be for the front chest, rear arch inner and outer, and whatever you recommend for boxing in the center area of the frame under the doors of a Gbody shipped to 95953.
> *



well the pieces u asked for would be front,bottom chestplate, inside/outside back bends is 120.00. 35.00 on shipping.. 155.00 total.

the section under the door is just 4'' flat plate. people are always asking me what to do about the center section with the body in the way. u can run angle iron, but its hard to make look right unless u do a couple more spots before and after on the frame. the best way is to run flat plate, weld the bottom and just put pilot holes on the inside of the frame and plug weld it. it works really well. the way cars try to tweak when u do it that way pulls the metal in towards the frame, so it doesn't try to break/tweak off. u just need 4 wholes on one side and can get 6 on the other. the inside of frame is open and easy to get to. if i were to make the piece for u, the shipping would be to high because of the length. again its just 4" flat plate u can buy at your local metal supply shop.


----------



## THE CUSTOMIZER

John what u got for the 76-77 Monte carlo's.


----------



## HELLRAISER

> _Originally posted by THE CUSTOMIZER_@Mar 9 2011, 10:55 AM~20050631
> *John what u got for the 76-77 Monte carlo's.
> *



the basics front/bottom chest, back bends, cylinder mounts, a arms.


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE

> _Originally posted by HELLRAISER_@Mar 4 2011, 01:24 PM~20014643
> *i have full frame kits. on those its hard to get to alot of the body unless u pull it. so figure front bottom chest, outside frame front and back 180.00 plus shipping. again i have what ever piece u want.!
> *


cool! 

so how muich is the full frame kit?


----------



## Dumps

> _Originally posted by HELLRAISER_@Mar 9 2011, 09:29 AM~20050450
> *well the pieces u asked for would be front,bottom chestplate, inside/outside back bends is 120.00. 35.00 on shipping.. 155.00 total.
> 
> the section under the door is just 4'' flat plate. people are always asking me what to do about the center section with the body in the way. u can run angle iron, but its hard to make look right unless u do a couple more spots before and after on the frame. the best way is to run flat plate, weld the bottom and just put pilot holes on the inside of the frame and plug weld it. it works really well. the way cars try to tweak when u do it that way pulls the metal in towards the frame, so it doesn't try to break/tweak off. u just need 4 wholes on one side and can get 6 on the other. the inside of frame is open and easy to get to. if i were to make the piece for u, the shipping would be to high because of the length. again its just 4" flat plate u can buy at your local metal supply shop.
> *


Sounds good! I will call you up when I am ready for it. Also would you be able to maybe post pictures of what you mean about the holes for the center or maybe even send a pattern or diagram with my parts?


----------



## hydryan

3 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: hydryan, eyeneff


----------



## RIVERSIDELOWRIDING

I NEED A SPONCERSHIP... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BAYSICK

> _Originally posted by HELLRAISER_@Mar 9 2011, 10:12 AM~20050349
> *well i was asking to see if my fellow ryderz would like that option. i wasn't sure i was going to do it yet. the whole idea behind this would be to bump up sales a bit more. plus throw a little kick back towards the people that spend there hard earned money with us. if i did start this it would be the first of next month. im not sure yet if i would put a minimum on the order. it would be a big lost if the person that won them only bought a front chestplate piece. if anything i would make it a 99.00 minimum order. that way it stays more fair to all the riders that spend a few hundred with us..!
> *


Sounds good bro, somebody will come up no matter what. Keep up the good work.


----------



## HELLRAISER

> _Originally posted by 64_EC_STYLE_@Mar 9 2011, 02:04 PM~20051851
> *cool!
> 
> so how muich is the full frame kit?
> *


800.00 just frame no suspension.


----------



## HELLRAISER

> _Originally posted by Dumps_@Mar 9 2011, 02:12 PM~20051913
> *Sounds good! I will call you up when I am ready for it. Also would you be able to maybe post pictures of what you mean about the holes for the center or maybe even send a pattern or diagram with my parts?
> *


i dont have any pics of that style job. the last one i did was a while back. in the middle of the frame under the doors its a c frame, so that leaves one side open. u just move the fuel lines out of the way on one side and brake on the other. then u can either drill some holes or torch them about 8 inches apart thru the frame so u can see the body. when thats done put your plate in between the body and frame, clamp the ends and put some tack's on the bottom. then weld out your plug holes, then weld out the bottom. the side piece that u make will hang off the frame by the axle and by the lower a arm. once it is welded, fold over the metal, clamp it to the frame and cut off the extras. then u will run the back bends on top of the plate in the back, and front piece as well. ill see if i can dig up some pics.


----------



## HELLRAISER

> _Originally posted by RIVERSIDELOWRIDING_@Mar 9 2011, 10:48 PM~20056069
> *I NEED A SPONCERSHIP... :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


i think we all do bro..! what was it that u need for your ride..? im always done to help out a fellow rider. 

shit.. when i first started i had allot of help from a couple good homeboys.


----------



## baggedout81

> _Originally posted by HELLRAISER_@Mar 10 2011, 10:16 AM~20058242
> *i dont have any pics of that style job. the last one i did was a while back. in the middle of the frame under the doors its a c frame, so that leaves one side open. u just move the fuel lines out of the way on one side and brake on the other. then u can either drill some holes or torch them about 8 inches apart thru the frame so u can see the body. when thats done put your plate in between the body and frame, clamp the ends and put some tack's on the bottom. then weld out your plug holes, then weld out the bottom. the side piece that u make will hang off the frame by the axle and by the lower a arm. once it is welded, fold over the metal, clamp it to the frame and cut off the extras. then u will run the back bends on top of the plate in the back, and front piece as well. ill see if i can dig up some pics.
> *


I'd like to see how you do this.Pics are worth a thousand words :biggrin:


----------



## Dumps

> _Originally posted by HELLRAISER_@Mar 10 2011, 08:16 AM~20058242
> *i dont have any pics of that style job. the last one i did was a while back. in the middle of the frame under the doors its a c frame, so that leaves one side open. u just move the fuel lines out of the way on one side and brake on the other. then u can either drill some holes or torch them about 8 inches apart thru the frame so u can see the body. when thats done put your plate in between the body and frame, clamp the ends and put some tack's on the bottom. then weld out your plug holes, then weld out the bottom. the side piece that u make will hang off the frame by the axle and by the lower a arm. once it is welded, fold over the metal, clamp it to the frame and cut off the extras. then u will run the back bends on top of the plate in the back, and front piece as well. ill see if i can dig up some pics.
> *


Ok I think I understand what you are saying. Thanks for the info. I will give you a call when I am ready for the other parts.


----------



## Purple Haze

You know when I step back and think about Customer Service and Customer Care there is one Company that comes to mind and the man that stands behind it John at Ryderz! I have dealt with John on a couple of interactions and purchases and he has come through on every single one. We even had a mishap on one of my orders (Very Minor) and he didn’t even question my word. He just made it right and apologized for the mistake. He has been more than happy to talk with me on the phone and give me his opinions on things and also lead me in the right direction on a build of mine. We have gone back and forth a couple of times in PM and text messages and I had happened to mention that my wife and I have a new addition to the family and our first Daughter. I didn’t think anything of it or think he would take the time to acknowledge our Daughter, but what do I find in my package with my new rearend reinforcement plate? I found this!










Man just over the top and much appreciated! Definitely a good man and worth doing business with!! I really appreciate everything John and can’t wait to meet you sometime this year homie! I owe you a drink or two 

P.S. Please excuse my shitty cell pics, but I will upload the quality of his work after I get it welded on and chromed! Quality is Superb!!!


----------



## baggedout81

> _Originally posted by Purple Haze_@Mar 10 2011, 04:18 PM~20060874
> *You know when I step back and think about Customer Service and Customer Care there is one Company that comes to mind and the man that stands behind it John at Ryderz! I have dealt with John on a couple of interactions and purchases and he has come through on every single one. We even had a mishap on one of my orders (Very Minor) and he didn’t even question my word. He just made it right and apologized for the mistake. He has been more than happy to talk with me on the phone and give me his opinions on things and also lead me in the right direction on a build of mine. We have gone back and forth a couple of times in PM and text messages and I had happened to mention that my wife and I have a new addition to the family and our first Daughter. I didn’t think anything of it or think he would take the time to acknowledge our Daughter, but what do I find in my package with my new rearend reinforcement plate? I found this!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Man just over the top and much appreciated! Definitely a good man and worth doing business with!! I really appreciate everything John and can’t wait to meet you sometime this year homie! I owe you a drink or two
> 
> P.S. Please excuse my shitty cell pics, but I will upload the quality of his work after I get it welded on and chromed! Quality is Superb!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Bad ass bro!!


----------



## HELLRAISER

> _Originally posted by Dumps_@Mar 10 2011, 02:04 PM~20060244
> *Ok I think I understand what you are saying. Thanks for the info. I will give you a call when I am ready for the other parts.
> *



OK COOL. ILL BE HERE WHEN YOUR READY.. LATE


----------



## HELLRAISER

> _Originally posted by Purple Haze_@Mar 10 2011, 03:18 PM~20060874
> *You know when I step back and think about Customer Service and Customer Care there is one Company that comes to mind and the man that stands behind it John at Ryderz! I have dealt with John on a couple of interactions and purchases and he has come through on every single one. We even had a mishap on one of my orders (Very Minor) and he didn’t even question my word. He just made it right and apologized for the mistake. He has been more than happy to talk with me on the phone and give me his opinions on things and also lead me in the right direction on a build of mine. We have gone back and forth a couple of times in PM and text messages and I had happened to mention that my wife and I have a new addition to the family and our first Daughter. I didn’t think anything of it or think he would take the time to acknowledge our Daughter, but what do I find in my package with my new rearend reinforcement plate? I found this!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Man just over the top and much appreciated! Definitely a good man and worth doing business with!! I really appreciate everything John and can’t wait to meet you sometime this year homie! I owe you a drink or two
> 
> P.S. Please excuse my shitty cell pics, but I will upload the quality of his work after I get it welded on and chromed! Quality is Superb!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



THANKS BRO..! we will meet up for sure. im going to start traveling again. i want to start hitting shows one more time.


----------



## Purple Haze

John Here's my 350P at full power on single phase


----------



## HELLRAISER

> _Originally posted by Purple Haze_@Mar 11 2011, 03:23 PM~20069460
> *John Here's my 350P at full power on single phase
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



DUDE.. THATS CRAZY..! i cant wait till i get mine. 350p is the daddy of all welders. single pass 1/2 steel or stainless.. DAMMM. keep rubing it in.! (lol)

it welds so hot it melts the tip. thats nuts.


----------



## THE CUSTOMIZER

U got any pic of them Lincoln upper extenders yet. I need to order some things and was want to see the pics.


----------



## HELLRAISER

> _Originally posted by THE CUSTOMIZER_@Mar 11 2011, 07:16 PM~20071050
> *U got any pic of them Lincoln upper extenders yet. I need to order some things and was want to see the pics.
> *



here i found this one.


----------



## THE CUSTOMIZER

Ok need a price on the Lincoln frame kit with upper trailing arm.


----------



## STL_PETEY_G

> _Originally posted by HELLRAISER_@Feb 9 2011, 12:13 PM~19826667
> *ok, its 210.00 with the outside pieces in the front, chestplate (front bottom) bottom arms, back bends, rear cylinder mounts. plus shipping.
> *


ok u have paypal


----------



## HELLRAISER

> _Originally posted by STL_PETEY_G_@Mar 11 2011, 10:35 PM~20072397
> *ok u have paypal
> *



ya, ill pm u the info


----------



## Hoss805

> _Originally posted by Purple Haze_@Mar 11 2011, 02:23 PM~20069460
> *John Here's my 350P at full power on single phase
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


are you welding in Synergy mode?? 

i got the lincoln power mig 350, kicks ass,
to many adjustments, 
pro/post flow, 
run in,
arc control,
crater
burn back, 
plus the fucken gun in a monster,

also does arc and tig, have the tig torch, but need the foot amtrol


----------



## D-D-DJ GORDO

How much for a kit for an '88 MC pre-bent? Shipped to 33880?


----------



## sinicle

*
how much for the stress points patterns for a 93 towncar


the kits start at 150.00 and go up from there. the basic kit covers the front/bottom chest plate, bottom a arms, back bends, and rear cylinder mounts. john





Is this kit still available?


----------



## TRAVIESO87

Ssup bro I got a homie that needs a kit for a 64 impala outside front spring pockets rear arches and the belly shipped to 70072


----------



## HELLRAISER

hey to all my fellow riders. that earthquake in japan put me behind a little bit. i do earthquake products for a living. i also build earthquake simulators. one of my simulators need maintenance down south and i have been running to and from San Diego the last couple of days. so im leaving again and will be back tomorrow afternoon. i got allot of the shipments out, but there a couple that i didn't finish. they will go out this week for sure. im very sorry for the delay... John (ryderz hydraulics)


----------



## D-D-DJ GORDO

How much is it for the arches, rails, side of spring pockets, front/bottom of the belly prebent shipped to 33880?


----------



## 85CandyCutyy

Hey Bro... 
I still need thoes Cutlass rear sides re-enforments ...You got in store pick up... I'll be in Bakers this Saturday... Can i get address from you... Thanks  :biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## arts66

]



















heres the twist bone you built for my 66 impala John. this shit is off the hook. much love & Props to you & you crew homie


----------



## og069

> _Originally posted by arts66_@Mar 17 2011, 09:15 PM~20118171
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> heres the twist bone you built for my 66 impala John. this shit is off the hook. much love & Props to you & you crew homie
> *


thanks 4 the pic,s art the twist bone is cool


----------



## RIVERSIDELOWRIDING

> _Originally posted by HELLRAISER_@Mar 11 2011, 07:28 PM~20071110
> *here i found this one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


TTT FOR THE HOMIE JOHN @ RYDERZ HYDRAULICS GREAT QUALITY PARTS AND CUSTOMER SERVICE... :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 85CandyCutyy

> _Originally posted by 85CandyCutyy_@Mar 17 2011, 11:16 AM~20113580
> *Hey Bro...
> I still need thoes Cutlass rear sides re-enforments ...You got in store pick up... I'll be in  Bakers this Saturday... Can i get address from you... Thanks   :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Hey John, 
Thanks for letting me come by the shop and pick up the cut outs I needed... Good to meet u in person.... :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 61neb

just ordered my parts cant wait


----------



## HELLRAISER

> _Originally posted by sinicle_@Mar 13 2011, 03:24 PM~20082188
> **
> how much for the stress points patterns for a 93 towncar
> the kits start at 150.00 and go up from there. the basic kit covers the front/bottom chest plate, bottom a arms, back bends, and rear cylinder mounts. john
> Is this kit still available?
> *



yes, anytime.


----------



## HELLRAISER

> _Originally posted by arts66_@Mar 17 2011, 09:15 PM~20118171
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> heres the twist bone you built for my 66 impala John. this shit is off the hook. much love & Props to you & you crew homie
> *



man dog that thing still raises up pretty high. those r just 12's right. paint is SICK..!


----------



## HELLRAISER

> _Originally posted by 85CandyCutyy_@Mar 21 2011, 10:36 AM~20142263
> *Hey John,
> Thanks for letting me come by the shop and pick up the cut outs I needed... Good to meet u in person....  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


ya no prob, anytime.! if your hommie needs anything here n town, tell him to hit me up.


----------



## THE CUSTOMIZER

John wanted to know if my order left out last Friday. A lincoln kit with two sets of trailing arams.


----------



## jackcop

> _Originally posted by HELLRAISER_@Apr 22 2009, 09:45 AM~13648309
> *This morning i got a hell of a deal on steel...! 165.00 a kit just go to the store and pick which kit u want...
> http://stores.shop.ebay.com/Ryderz-Hydraul...n__W0QQ_armrsZ1
> *


hehe...interesting one


----------



## THE CUSTOMIZER

> _Originally posted by THE CUSTOMIZER_@Mar 24 2011, 12:42 PM~20169966
> *John wanted to know if my order left out last Friday. A lincoln kit with two sets of trailing arams.
> *


Got the trailing arms yesterday... Thanks John


----------



## 61neb

Thanks for the parts john they are welded on the car fast shipping talk to you soon :biggrin:


----------



## Destino79MC

Hey John this is Joe from TX. Hows the kit for my 63 looking?


----------



## yaboirimp

how much to alaska. 99501 for a 97 towncar. thanks


----------



## HELLRAISER

check out these brackets instead of batt cable


----------



## og069

> _Originally posted by HELLRAISER_@Mar 30 2011, 07:06 PM~20222396
> *check out these brackets instead of batt cable
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Thats cool mad as. John n the boys at ryderz use are allways 5+ steps ahead of the rest. Straight TTT were u boys belong
:nicoderm: :wow: :thumbsup: :worship:


----------



## HELLRAISER

thanks to all me fellow riders for the business, but im afraid that free shipping has a come to a end. everything else is still the same, and on good size orders i will give a shipping credit... thanks john


----------



## cln84703

NEED PRICE ON REAR HUMPS FOR 80S CAPRICE SHIPPED TO 22193 THANX


----------



## sinicle

> _Originally posted by HELLRAISER_@Mar 24 2011, 08:23 AM~20168263
> *yes, anytime.
> *


how much for the 94 TC kit shipped to 96003?


----------



## GoodTimes317

how much for humps, front frame rails and belly kit for 91 fleetwood? Shipped to 46229?


----------



## HELLRAISER

> _Originally posted by cln84703_@Mar 31 2011, 05:41 PM~20230293
> *NEED PRICE ON REAR HUMPS FOR 80S CAPRICE SHIPPED TO 22193 THANX
> *



105.00 shipped.! thanks


----------



## HELLRAISER

> _Originally posted by sinicle_@Mar 31 2011, 08:39 PM~20231784
> *how much for the 94 TC kit shipped to 96003?
> *



for the front/bottom chest, bottom a arms, outside back bends, and rear cylinder mounts is no 165.00 plus 32.00 to ship. so 197.00 shipped.


----------



## Vayzfinest

Wut up John


----------



## HELLRAISER

> _Originally posted by 1986Oscar_@Apr 1 2011, 05:44 AM~20234324
> *how much for humps, front frame rails and belly kit for 91 fleetwood?  Shipped to 46229?
> *



the kit is 210.00 and shipping is 64.00.


----------



## HELLRAISER

> _Originally posted by Vayzfinest_@Apr 2 2011, 05:26 PM~20244028
> *Wut up John
> *



was going on..?


----------



## Vayzfinest

Carlos (charlie) from VA, u working on the caddy kits for us.


----------



## firme79mc

i need the plates to fully wrapped a 64 ht and 65 conv impalas?i can pick them up


----------



## bgcutty8463

how much for basic stress kit for g-body to 32547


----------



## HELLRAISER

> _Originally posted by bgcutty8463_@Apr 3 2011, 09:43 AM~20247656
> *how much for basic stress kit for g-body to 32547
> *



219.00 shipped


----------



## Purple Haze

What up John.. Im boxin up that stuff for you this week and will have it to you asap. Sorry been hella busy gettin ready for vacation. Bahamas here I come :cheesy:


----------



## HELLRAISER

> _Originally posted by Purple Haze_@Apr 4 2011, 09:28 AM~20254951
> *What up John.. Im boxin up that stuff for you this week and will have it to you asap. Sorry been hella busy gettin ready for vacation. Bahamas here I come  :cheesy:
> *



sweet. sweet. did u get those packages yet. i think there were 4. what did u think of those arms..?


----------



## shoez86

Hey Uso I guess I too would need basic stress point kit for my 87 regal to 96818. Ok Uso mahaloz for the help shootz Joe.


----------



## Purple Haze

> _Originally posted by HELLRAISER_@Apr 4 2011, 05:06 PM~20257790
> *sweet. sweet. did u get those packages yet. i think there were 4. what did u think of those arms..?
> *


hell yeah I did. Well atleast 3 of the 4 came today.. Fuckin arms look sick and beefy as shit!! Man thanks again for the arms and great price!! You cant beat that quality and price :biggrin:


----------



## knightmare

hey john i got a 96 fleetwood how much for the stress points kit shipped to 60133 Ill thanks


----------



## Destino79MC

Got the first round of metal. Looks good. THANX JOHN.


----------



## arts66

hey John, yeah my boy wants the rear end support for his 73 impala, with slow motion cut out in it., he will call you on sat. He's our VP of our car club Rocky is his name. good work homie. much luv bro







this is the 73 impala and the 73 monte


----------



## 760RoadMaster

what does your partial wrap on a 63 cover and how much 92234


----------



## flaked85

TTT FOR MY HOMIE JOHN


----------



## bori64

just wanna thank john again for looking out for me wit a kit for my 64 and helping me with some ?s i had. plus he is real busy and i still got the kit really quick. thanks again john. angel yonkers new york. :thumbsup:


----------



## $moneymaker$

How much for a stress points kit for a 64 impala with belly too shipped to tx 77498 pm plz


----------



## Dumps

> _Originally posted by HELLRAISER_@Mar 9 2011, 09:29 AM~20050450
> *well the pieces u asked for would be front,bottom chestplate, inside/outside back bends is 120.00. 35.00 on shipping.. 155.00 total.
> *


ok, let me get the price for adding the bottom of the lower a-arms on that g-body and I will be calling you tommorow to place my order.


----------



## arts66

John,
hey let me know what you need from me homie, i have a set of chrome upper A Arms @ my house and i have a pair on my 66, but the ones on the 66 are extended 2 1/2 inches, & im eating up tires, so i need the hook up homie. Thanks Bro Art. way of life Baby!!!!!


----------



## jimmy78mc

Hey bro was wonderin if you had a kit for a 78 mc let me know and shipping to 98032. Thanks


----------



## jimmy78mc

Those anybody know if homeboy is still doing this


----------



## northbay

yea, He still sell parts. He has been busy building some earth quake simulators for another company so it will take a min for him to get to you but eventually he will. And to answer your question he has all the patterns for you car so just let him know what pieces you want. Or what you looking to do with your car.


----------



## Destino79MC

WUTS UP JOHN?


----------



## C-LO9492

*What it dew John. Hey just wondering what a front reinforcement going for and a back pattern as well for an 84 coupe deville?? Shipped to 76108/TX

Give a seperate price for both please and thanks* :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## jimmy78mc

Im just looking into a two pump six batt. Set up nothing too crazy just lay and play pricing would.be awesome and whay would you recomend


----------



## kiwi

How much for a kit for a 1964 impala?
Thanks


----------



## KrAzY KrAkR

pm a price for a 76 Caprice... :wave:


----------



## slameds10

can i get a price on a full wrap for a 94 caprice.


----------



## og069

TTT 4 ryders :biggrin:


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE

how much for rear humps 65 impala shipped to VA 23116?


----------



## mike1034

T.T.T. Thankz for my order very good work!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## kingkong1072

hey bro need a full pattern for an x frame let me know how much money ready


----------



## HELLRAISER

> _Originally posted by knightmare_@Apr 4 2011, 09:46 PM~20261185
> *hey john i got a 96 fleetwood how much for the stress points kit shipped to 60133 Ill thanks
> *



the kit is 200.00 and the shipping is 67.00 to that zipcode.


----------



## HELLRAISER

> _Originally posted by 760RoadMaster_@Apr 9 2011, 01:15 PM~20298340
> *what does your partial wrap on a 63 cover and how much 92234
> *


well it depends on if u have the body off or not, and the motor out. to do alot of the front and back with the body off it would be around 400.00 and 65.00 to ship. if u dont pull the body off, then i will be hard to do any of the frame.


----------



## HELLRAISER

> _Originally posted by bori64_@Apr 9 2011, 05:33 PM~20299442
> *just wanna thank john again for looking out for me wit a kit for my 64 and helping me with some ?s i had. plus he is real busy and i still got the kit really quick. thanks again john.    angel yonkers new york. :thumbsup:
> *



thanks bro. we have been very busy here with the orders for all my fellow ryderz..! people have been very patient with us, and we thank u dearly for it.. we r still getting orders out daily. the average turn around time is about 8 days. thanks again.. john


----------



## HELLRAISER

> _Originally posted by $moneymaker$_@Apr 9 2011, 05:35 PM~20299444
> *How much for a stress points kit for a 64 impala  with belly too  shipped to tx 77498 pm plz
> *



the stress kit front for a 60's impala would be 225.00 plus 65.00 to ship. it would cover the chestplate, outside frame front, ears, and bottom a arms 10 pieces total.


----------



## HELLRAISER

> _Originally posted by jimmy78mc_@Apr 12 2011, 07:59 AM~20318381
> *Hey bro was wonderin if you had a kit for a 78 mc let me know and shipping to 98032. Thanks
> *


ya we have the kit for that. it would be 225.00 plus 45.00 to ship.


----------



## cwb4eva

how much for just lower a arms on 94 bigbody shippd to 34758


----------



## HELLRAISER

> _Originally posted by C-LO9492_@Apr 19 2011, 08:11 AM~20372070
> *What it dew John. Hey just wondering what a front reinforcement going for and a back pattern as well for an 84 coupe deville?? Shipped to 76108/TX
> 
> Give a seperate price for both please and thanks :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


the kit is cheaper if u buy it all at once. the kit u asked for is 225.00 plus 55.00 to ship. that would cover the front,bottom chestplate,bottom a arms, outside frame front, back bends, and rear cylinder mounts.


----------



## HELLRAISER

> _Originally posted by jimmy78mc_@Apr 19 2011, 09:30 PM~20377894
> *Im just looking into a two pump six batt. Set up nothing too crazy just lay and play pricing would.be awesome and whay would you recomend
> *



well im just starting to get into selling kits. a 2 pump kit would be 1100.00 the batts would be new 65.00 each for 950cca. springs would be 130.00 a pair for 2-3 ton


----------



## HELLRAISER

> _Originally posted by kiwi_@Apr 20 2011, 11:25 AM~20381358
> *How much for a kit for a 1964 impala?
> Thanks
> *


the kit to cover a impala front to back all 4 sides would be 800.00 plus shipping. i usually help with shipping cost.


----------



## HELLRAISER

> _Originally posted by KrAzY KrAkR_@Apr 20 2011, 11:28 AM~20381379
> *pm a price for a 76 Caprice... :wave:
> *



the kit would be 225.00 for the stress piont, ne need to pull body off.


----------



## HELLRAISER

> _Originally posted by slameds10_@Apr 21 2011, 10:43 AM~20389083
> *can i get a price on a full wrap for a 94 caprice.
> *



the kit for a 94 caprice would be 800.00 plus shipping.


----------



## HELLRAISER

> _Originally posted by 64_EC_STYLE_@Apr 27 2011, 06:59 AM~20430306
> *how much for rear humps 65 impala shipped to VA 23116?
> *



92.92 shipped for both sides.


----------



## HELLRAISER

> _Originally posted by kingkong1072_@May 3 2011, 04:11 PM~20477330
> *hey bro need a full pattern for an x frame let me know how much money ready
> *


the kit to cover a impala front to back all 4 sides would be 800.00 plus shipping. i usually help with shipping cost.


----------



## HELLRAISER

to all my fellow riderz.... we have been busy with orders from all of you and some other jobs i do here. if i dont respond on the forum please pm with your questions and needs. when im out from the shop i check layitlow on my phone. its easer to reply back on a pm instead of going thru the forums. thanks.. john.


----------



## Destino79MC




----------



## THEE805RAIDER

looking for some reinforcements...for the bottom of the frame around the coil...for a 97 town car....price?...


----------



## WICKED REGALS

thanks john rear end plate looks great nice work :thumbsup:


----------



## HELLRAISER

> _Originally posted by THEE805RAIDER_@May 4 2011, 07:27 PM~20486300
> *looking for some reinforcements...for the bottom of the frame around the coil...for a 97 town car....price?...
> *



IF YOU WANT TO CUT OUT A TEMPLATE WITH CARD BOARD BRO WE WILL MAKE IT FOR YOU AND SHIP IT TO YOUR DOOR FOR 60.00 FOR BOTH!

LET ME KNOW BRO...

JOHN


----------



## g-body

patterns for g body uppers a arms 1 1/2 ( top plate and sides) thanks Dave


----------



## CHAIN REACTION

> _Originally posted by HELLRAISER_@Mar 30 2011, 07:06 PM~20222396
> *check out these brackets instead of batt cable
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


SICK I LIKE THIS


----------



## Loco863

Hey homie I need to know how much for the street kit for a cadi coupe whit out the a arms


----------



## Loco863

> _Originally posted by Loco863_@May 10 2011, 02:42 PM~20523897
> *Hey homie I need to know how much for the street kit for a cadi coupe whit out the a arms
> *


Omy bad ship to 33830 :biggrin:


----------



## Loco863

> _Originally posted by Loco863_@May 10 2011, 02:44 PM~20523911
> *Omy bad ship to 33830  :biggrin:
> *


  :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## Destino79MC

WUTS UP JOHN?


----------



## rocks73

Thanks homie looks really good


----------



## HELLRAISER

> _Originally posted by Loco863_@May 10 2011, 02:44 PM~20523911
> *Omy bad ship to 33830  :biggrin:
> *


275.00 shipped. for the kit without bottom a arms.


----------



## HELLRAISER

> _Originally posted by rocks73_@May 19 2011, 04:29 PM~20587945
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks  homie looks really good
> *



cool, glad u like it. thanks back at u.!


----------



## Loco863

> _Originally posted by HELLRAISER_@May 20 2011, 11:43 AM~20593622
> *275.00 shipped. for the kit without bottom a arms.
> *


I do want the bottom a arms I dont want rhe upper a arms,.on the street kit foa a cadi coupe


----------



## C-LO9492

> _Originally posted by HELLRAISER_@May 4 2011, 01:25 PM~20483756
> *the kit is cheaper if u buy it all at once. the kit u asked for is 225.00 plus 55.00 to ship. that would cover the front,bottom chestplate,bottom a arms, outside frame front, back bends, and rear cylinder mounts.
> *


*
Thanks for replying back John and i was wondering if you could pm me these pieces because I may going to put in and order next week. How would I purchase this kit??? Don't work to hard homie.*


----------



## DJ Englewood

hey do you do bridges for the rear on a bigbody fleetwood 93-96?


----------



## DJ Englewood

:dunno:


----------



## og069

:wave: whats up BIG DOG your the man :thumbsup: talk 2 you soon


----------



## binky79

> _Originally posted by WICKED REGALS_@May 4 2011, 07:49 PM~20486538
> *thanks john rear end plate looks great nice work :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Hey John,

how much for a rear end plate like this with writing on it for a Gbody rear end.


----------



## northbay

I would pm him ur qestions cause they go straight to his email.


----------



## HELLRAISER

Loco863 said:


> I do want the bottom a arms I dont want rhe upper a arms,.on the street kit foa a cadi coupe


ok, no prob. the kit with the plates for the bottom arms would be 330.00 shipped


----------



## HELLRAISER

binky79 said:


> Hey John,
> 
> how much for a rear end plate like this with writing on it for a Gbody rear end.


 
200.00 PLUS SHIPPING


----------



## HELLRAISER

ya, no prob. full custom or real simple.


----------



## strokedoutss

hey john how much for a front kit for a 68 impala shopped to 85353


----------



## HELLRAISER

hydraulics or frame kit


----------



## Vayzfinest

price on gbody front and back humps, side rails and belly?


----------



## strokedoutss

HELLRAISER said:


> hydraulics or frame kit


 o shit sorry frame kit with uper and lowers arms to mold


----------



## 85eldoCE

pm sent for stress points


----------



## HELLRAISER

the front kit to a 68 is 200.00 and 38.00 to ship.


----------



## og069

*a arms*

:wave:BIG JOHN is there any news or updates on my a arms for my 69 impala thanks


----------



## CE 707

What up john how you been bro


----------



## BIG D

How about front crossmember kit for an '01 TC?


----------



## HELLRAISER

so u just want front and bottom chestplate pieces.? 75.00 plus shipping.


----------



## HELLRAISER

we just another great deal on steel. i can now do full frame kits for 650.00 on g body and 700.00 for impala. im not sure for how long, atleast untill the deal on steel stops. that will also alow me to do the cnc comp arms for 300.00 free shipping again. for g body or caddy. so we are ready when you are..! thanks.. RYDERZ


----------



## THE CUSTOMIZER

HELLRAISER said:


> we just another great deal on steel. i can now do full frame kits for 650.00 on g body and 700.00 for impala. im not sure for how long, atleast untill the deal on steel stops. that will also alow me to do the cnc comp arms for 300.00 free shipping again. for g body or caddy. so we are ready when you are..! thanks.. RYDERZ



What about the full frame for the town cars?? Everybody forgets about them.


----------



## SIK_9D1

HELLRAISER said:


> we just another great deal on steel. i can now do full frame kits for 650.00 on g body and 700.00 for impala. im not sure for how long, atleast untill the deal on steel stops. that will also alow me to do the cnc comp arms for 300.00 free shipping again. for g body or caddy. so we are ready when you are..! thanks.. RYDERZ


 How about a Caddy!


----------



## Rolaz

I need a full frame kit for X-frame,how much shipped to 75069?


----------



## HELLRAISER

THE CUSTOMIZER said:


> What about the full frame for the town cars?? Everybody forgets about them.


I havnt forgot. if i had a full frame for cady/lincoln i would have a deal for that aswell.


----------



## HELLRAISER

Rolaz said:


> I need a full frame kit for X-frame,how much shipped to 75069?


pm sent


----------



## Rolaz

Payment sent!


----------



## SIK_9D1

HELLRAISER said:


> I havnt forgot. if i had a full frame for cady/lincoln i would have a deal for that aswell.


 Do you want me to bring you Mine!


----------



## HELLRAISER

SIK_9D1 said:


> Do you want me to bring you Mine!


do u have a frame to a caddy, or u talking about the whole car.? if whole car, then no i got those pieces. if frame by it self the we can work something out.


----------



## SIK_9D1

HELLRAISER said:


> do u have a frame to a caddy, or u talking about the whole car.? if whole car, then no i got those pieces. if frame by it self the we can work something out.


 Ya Ill bring you a bare frame John!


----------



## 70295

arts66 said:


> ]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> heres the twist bone you built for my 66 impala John. this shit is off the hook. much love & Props to you & you crew homie


how much for the twist bone for a 65 impala


----------



## HELLRAISER

i sent u a pm. check that out and hit me back.. john


----------



## SIK_9D1

HELLRAISER said:


> i sent u a pm. check that out and hit me back.. john


 Was that to me?


----------



## og069

HELLRAISER said:


> we just another great deal on steel. i can now do full frame kits for 650.00 on g body and 700.00 for impala. im not sure for how long, atleast untill the deal on steel stops. that will also alow me to do the cnc comp arms for 300.00 free shipping again. for g body or caddy. so we are ready when you are..! thanks.. RYDERZ


Hey brother John i only won,t the comp arms now so you don,t worry about the other things sorry to be a headache... THANKS....


----------



## HELLRAISER

we r good bro. the problem im having is bending the angles for the arms to get the lock up right. at the moment it is pulling the tires towards the door. im trying to find a car to keep testing on


----------



## og069

THANKS bro that puts my mind at ease i can,t wait to get back in it and hit that switch. I would lend u mine but i,ll have 2 ship it there 4 ya.


----------



## slickpanther

There are currently 2 users browsing this thread. (2 members and 0 guests)


slickpanther
1bad-azz cadi
OOOOHHH SHIT MIKE!


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

slickpanther said:


> There are currently 2 users browsing this thread. (2 members and 0 guests)
> 
> 
> 
> slickpanther
> 1bad-azz cadi
> 
> OOOOHHH SHIT MIKE!


 with my own hands!


----------



## jtheshowstoppper

partial wrap for a 64?


----------



## HELLRAISER

jtheshowstoppper said:


> partial wrap for a 64?


a partial would be the front chest section, and rear mount section. are u going to pull the motor atleast. if not u r going to have a hard time getting to the frame.


----------



## DeeLoc

98 towncar stress point wrap prices?


----------



## HELLRAISER

DeeLoc said:


> 98 towncar stress point wrap prices?


u would be looking at the the chestplate (front/bottom) bottom a arms, rear bends, and cylinder mounts 260.00. this is the least amount of plating u would want on a lincoln just to be lifted.


----------



## jtheshowstoppper

HELLRAISER said:


> a partial would be the front chest section, and rear mount section. are u going to pull the motor atleast. if not u r going to have a hard time getting to the frame.


i can no biggie whats cost


----------



## HELLRAISER

jtheshowstoppper said:


> i can no biggie whats cost


it would be 250.00 plus shipping.


----------



## cuate64

partial wrap for a 87 cutlass?


----------



## DeeLoc

HELLRAISER said:


> u would be looking at the the chestplate (front/bottom) bottom a arms, rear bends, and cylinder mounts 260.00. this is the least amount of plating u would want on a lincoln just to be lifted.


 what would be the next step up from this?


----------



## HELLRAISER

DeeLoc said:


> what would be the next step up from this?


pm sent


----------



## CUZICAN

Full wrap for 65 Impala Convertible shipped to 20653


----------



## LOWASME

HELLRAISER said:


> This morning i got a hell of a deal on steel...! 165.00 a kit just go to the store and pick which kit u want...
> 
> 
> 
> http://stores.shop.ebay.com/Ryderz-Hydraul...n__W0QQ_armrsZ1


Sorry, this store does not exist.

<li class="link">To find items, Browse all stores.Interested in selling? Open your own eBay store .


Nigg :twak:


----------



## HELLRAISER

LOWASME said:


> Sorry, this store does not exist.
> 
> <li class="link">To find items, Browse all stores.Interested in selling? Open your own eBay store .
> 
> 
> Nigg :twak:


thats an old deal. i cant do those no more. the link to the store works in my avitar


----------



## PHANTOM

good price man


----------



## HELLRAISER

PHANTOM said:


> good price man


thanks, ready for your order. (lol).. john


----------



## mhiggy911

How much for lower a arm plates for a 63 impala shipped to 99206. Pm me and let me know ur pay pal


----------



## 85 cc

how much you gotta order to get that free shipping or are you doing that anymore? 85 caprice


----------



## locoloco62

have a g body love to hop need to reinforce stress points how much for pre cut metal shipped to 79705.


----------



## JETHROW-BODEAN

How much for a full kit on 63? All 4 sides front to back shipped to 80918. PM me


----------



## erikroy81

gott a 81 olds delta 88.. need a fromt kit...how much an what pieces do u get?


----------



## fidecaddy

i need some arms done for a 63 top and bottom going to chrome them to can you pm me a price


----------



## chtrone

Need a price for a full wrap in 3/16 for a x frame. Thx bro!


----------



## HELLRAISER

85 cc said:


> how much you gotta order to get that free shipping or are you doing that anymore? 85 caprice


some of the parts we make have free shipping. we dont have a amount to spend to get free shipping. we have lowered the prices on alot of the ryderz made parts to help make the shipping more affordable. what was it your were looking at getting. lets see what kinda of deal we can do for u. john


----------



## HELLRAISER

lowcaddy85 said:


> have a g body love to hop need to reinforce stress points how much for pre cut metal shipped to 79705.


the shipping on a kit to that address is 100.00 for a kit that will do the front,bottom,top and back chestplate, outside frame rails front, bottom a arms, back bends inside and out, top of frame above steering, rear outside frame rails, and rear cylinder mounts for 500.00. that would be the least amount of plating u would want to build a car to hop and play with a alittle.


----------



## HELLRAISER

JETHROW-BODEAN said:


> How much for a full kit on 63? All 4 sides front to back shipped to 80918. PM me


the kit is 750.00 and 190.00 to ship


----------



## HELLRAISER

erikroy81 said:


> gott a 81 olds delta 88.. need a fromt kit...how much an what pieces do u get?


http://www.ryderzhydros.com/front-kit-for-g-body.html

check this out. the shipping on this kit should be around 65.00 to 70.00.


----------



## SANxPLAYERSxDIEGO

How much for a full 4side box frame for a 90 Lincoln Towncar Patterns shipped to SD 92113???


----------



## 85 cc

HELLRAISER said:


> some of the parts we make have free shipping. we dont have a amount to spend to get free shipping. we have lowered the prices on alot of the ryderz made parts to help make the shipping more affordable. what was it your were looking at getting. lets see what kinda of deal we can do for u. john


 looking to do an 85 caprice i can get all the straight pieces but looking for the arches lower a arm belly and front frame rails. my names preston in portland 97222


----------



## kustombuilder

:wave:


----------



## HELLRAISER

SANxPLAYERSxDIEGO said:


> How much for a full 4side box frame for a 90 Lincoln Towncar Patterns shipped to SD 92113???


hey, sorry, but i dont have a full kit for a lincoln. just a basic/partial... john


----------



## HELLRAISER

85 cc said:


> looking to do an 85 caprice i can get all the straight pieces but looking for the arches lower a arm belly and front frame rails. my names preston in portland 97222


ok for those pieces u would be looking at 240.00 plus 40.57 tp ship


----------



## wannabelowrider

How nuch for the front inside spring pocket plates and outside pockets for g-body


----------



## HELLRAISER

wannabelowrider said:


> How nuch for the front inside spring pocket plates and outside pockets for g-body


80.00 plus shipping


----------



## wannabelowrider

Koo


----------



## THE CUSTOMIZER

HELLRAISER said:


> hey, sorry, but i dont have a full kit for a lincoln. just a basic/partial... john


John there alot of people been asking for a full Lincoln kit.... U need to get one together.. I also need one.


----------



## HELLRAISER

THE CUSTOMIZER said:


> John there alot of people been asking for a full Lincoln kit.... U need to get one together.. I also need one.


ya i know. eveybody that says they have a bare lincoln frame that i can use, dont make it thru. i have set up a few times to meet up with people, but no shows. im trying.!


----------



## THE CUSTOMIZER

HELLRAISER said:


> ya i know. eveybody that says they have a bare lincoln frame that i can use, dont make it thru. i have set up a few times to meet up with people, but no shows. im trying.!


I will send u mine if u plate it for free...


----------



## HELLRAISER

THE CUSTOMIZER said:


> I will send u mine if u plate it for free...


sure, u supply the metal, the rolls of wire, grind pads, wire wheels, and the argon. ill do it for u. just sand blast it on the way here. let me know when your comming.!


----------



## DETACHED

hey one of my boys was wondering if you keep stock on hand or if its order on a situational basis, cause we gotta drop a ride off in bakers soon and were looking at maybe pickin up some parts.


----------



## HELLRAISER

DETACHED said:


> hey one of my boys was wondering if you keep stock on hand or if its order on a situational basis, cause we gotta drop a ride off in bakers soon and were looking at maybe pickin up some parts.


most the time we keep stock. its just sometimes i cant keep up. so it depends


----------



## SANxPLAYERSxDIEGO

As soon as you get a full lincoln kit hit me up ill snach one up for sure bro....


----------



## HELLRAISER

SANxPLAYERSxDIEGO said:


> As soon as you get a full lincoln kit hit me up ill snach one up for sure bro....


ok cool.


----------



## CovetedStyle

How much and do u guys have a kit to fully strap a 82 cadillac coupe.. What is included and shipped to 95687.. Thanks


----------



## CovetedStyle

???


----------



## northbay

TTT for some bad ass suspension parts.


----------



## SANxPLAYERSxDIEGO

Got any full4 sides kit for a 79monte


----------



## bigbeanz702

Do you have a full kit for a 84 caddy coupe. If you do how much shipped to 89115 ?


----------



## d.j.Lowlife

do you have any for a 1999 lincoln towncar[ reinforcements] kits and for how much shipped to 46235


----------



## 86montecarlo

How much for a full kit for gbody shipped to Hawaii 96706?


----------



## espy 66

I need a pattern for the front end for a 1966 caprice impala?


----------



## espy 66

do you have a shop phone would like to order some stuff


----------



## arts66

double ground prestolites




























singal gound prestolites


----------



## steve 67 impala

Do you have template for other car ( 67 impala ) 
thanks


----------



## ohh_geaa

How much for a partial wrap for a 94 fleet shipped to 80915


----------



## THE CUSTOMIZER

John sent u a PM on a axle plate.


----------



## Oso_83

Sent you a pm as well..


----------



## Oso_83

TTT


----------



## northbay

call him on his sell RYDERZ HYDRAULICS 661-344-0562. His still doing patterns but he has a lot of other big projects going on right now that pay good.


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

northbay said:


> call him on his sell RYDERZ HYDRAULICS 661-344-0562. His still doing patterns but he has a lot of other big projects going on right now that pay good.


Big Shaker !!!!! You get that money Jon....


----------



## arts66




----------



## _Bandido_




----------



## lil watcha

price on 79 regal strees points? and do you have em in stock thanks


----------



## xxxxxPoor_Man

any chance on getting templates made of paper?


----------



## HELLRAISER

CovetedStyle said:


> How much and do u guys have a kit to fully strap a 82 cadillac coupe.. What is included and shipped to 95687.. Thanks


the shipping would be 40.00 and the kit would cover the front bottom chestplate, outside frame front under a arm, back bends, and rear cylinder mounts for 280.00. i dont have a full wrap for a cadi. just impala and g body. thanks.


----------



## THE CUSTOMIZER

HELLRAISER said:


> the shipping would be 40.00 and the kit would cover the front bottom chestplate, outside frame front under a arm, back bends, and rear cylinder mounts for 280.00. i dont have a full wrap for a cadi. just impala and g body. thanks.


One day our buddy John will come out with a full kit for a towncar.


----------



## 760RoadMaster

How much for 90 linclon uppers and lowers extened,molded and chromed,and 92 lincoln rear end reinforcement and rear long arm kit chrome pm me thanks


----------



## LUVMYDROPS

WHATS THE PRICE FOR FULL WRAP 1/4 FOR A ELCO


----------



## HELLRAISER

SANxPLAYERSxDIEGO said:


> Got any full4 sides kit for a 79monte


yes, its just a g-body kit. we can do 650.00 for a full kit plus shipping


----------



## HELLRAISER

bigbeanz702 said:


> Do you have a full kit for a 84 caddy coupe. If you do how much shipped to 89115 ?


i dont have a full kit, but we have the partial. it would cover the front, and bottom chestplate, outside frame front, bottom a arms, back bends, and rear cylinder mounts for 280.00 plus shipping. we can do the axle plate for a extra 150.00. thanks


----------



## HELLRAISER

d.j.Lowlife said:


> do you have any for a 1999 lincoln towncar[ reinforcements] kits and for how much shipped to 46235


the kit would cover the front and bottom chestplate, bottom a arms, back bends, and rear cylinder mounts for 260.00 plus shipping. we also can do the axle plate for 150.00. the shipping on the kit would be 70.00. thanks


----------



## HELLRAISER

86montecarlo said:


> How much for a full kit for gbody shipped to Hawaii 96706?


to ship anything to hawaii is very exspensive. the kit would be 650.00 and the shipping is 700.00. sorry bro, it is what it is.


----------



## HELLRAISER

espy 66 said:


> I need a pattern for the front end for a 1966 caprice impala?


ya no prob. for the front, top, back, and bottom of the chestplate would be 180.00 plus shipping.


----------



## HELLRAISER

espy 66 said:


> do you have a shop phone would like to order some stuff


yes give us a call at 661 344 0562. thanks john


----------



## HELLRAISER

steve 67 impala said:


> Do you have template for other car ( 67 impala )
> thanks


yes we do. we have full frame kits for those years. the kits start at 300.00 up to 750.00 plus shipping


----------



## HELLRAISER

ohh_geaa said:


> How much for a partial wrap for a 94 fleet shipped to 80915


to cover the front bottom chestplate, outside frame front, back bends, and rear cylinder mounts is 280.00 plus 45.00 to ship. thanks john


----------



## HELLRAISER

lil watcha said:


> price on 79 regal strees points? and do you have em in stock thanks


most of the time we keep all the kits in stock. we have a hard time keeping up with all the orders. so if not, it only takes about 15 min to cut out kit. the stress kit is 260.00 plus shipping. full kit is 650.00


----------



## HELLRAISER

Coupe'n It said:


> any chance on getting templates made of paper?


we dont usually do that. all the plate designs are in the computer. what pieces were u looking for.?


----------



## smiley602

LUVMYDROPS said:


> WHATS THE PRICE FOR FULL WRAP 1/4 FOR A ELCO


X2 SHIPPED TO 85301 GLENDALE AZ


----------



## ART LOKS

smiley602 said:


> X2 SHIPPED TO 85301 GLENDALE AZ


 FULL WRAPPED 1996 NISSAN HARDBODY D21 SHIPPED TO SAME ADDRESS AS SMILEY602!!! HE GONA DO MY WORK!!!!


----------



## HELLRAISER

760RoadMaster said:


> How much for 90 linclon uppers and lowers extened,molded and chromed,and 92 lincoln rear end reinforcement and rear long arm kit chrome pm me thanks


the kit costs 260.00 and thats fully adjustable all 4 arms (rear). it would be about 390.00 to chrome all the trailing arms. we dont usually do chrome. the platers charge to much and i dont belive in raping the customers. the axle plates start at 150.00 depending on how u want them to look, or say. the upper a arms will be 250.00 with bushings, the bottoms would be 200.00. i would need your bottom a arms, or i would need to get some at the dismantiling yard. we would charge u what ever they charge us on the cores. so its 260.00 trailing arm kit, axle plate 150.00, upper a arms 250.00 (cnc) and lower a arms 200.00 plus core charge. total is 860.00 plus shipping on parts. if u want me to get it all chromed u would be looking around 1300.00


----------



## HELLRAISER

LUVMYDROPS said:


> WHATS THE PRICE FOR FULL WRAP 1/4 FOR A ELCO


its 650.00 for a full kit in 3/16 thick steel. so for 1/4 its going to be 750.00. all prices dont include shipping


----------



## HELLRAISER

smiley602 said:


> X2 SHIPPED TO 85301 GLENDALE AZ


shipping is 125.00


----------



## HELLRAISER

a kit for a hard body will be 750.00 and the shipping is 125.00


----------



## ART LOKS

HELLRAISER said:


> a kit for a hard body will be 750.00 and the shipping is 125.00


COOL GOOD TO KNOW... WILL GET AT YOU SOON!!!


----------



## og069

:wave::inout:


----------



## 85 cc

lookin for 67 caprice partial wrap


----------



## 85 cc

HELLRAISER said:


> yes we do. we have full frame kits for those years. the kits start at 300.00 up to 750.00 plus shipping


 how much would shipping be to 97222 on the 67 partial wrap


----------



## RIVERSIDELOWRIDING

THE CUSTOMIZER said:


> One day our buddy John will come out with a full kit for a towncar.


 dont trip he will have a 90-97 lincoln towncar frame kit pretty soon... just keep an eye out...ttt for RYDERZ HYDRAULICS


----------



## ART LOKS

HELLRAISER said:


> a kit for a hard body will be 750.00 and the shipping is 125.00


WHAT ABOUT THE KIT FOR THE STRESS POINTS FIRST,,, AND THEN THE REST OF THE KIT,,, SO I CAN START AT LEAST??


----------



## 84Cuttinthrough

ALL FOUR SIDES OF THE CHESTPLATE IN 3/16 AND THE REAR ARCHES IN 1/4 IF U CAN FOR A 80S GBODY SHIPPED TO 79601 ABILENE TEXAS THANKS


----------



## HELLRAISER

85 cc said:


> how much would shipping be to 97222 on the 67 partial wrap


the shipping would be 50.00 the kit would be 300.00. thats front,bottom,back, of chestplate, outside frame front, out side frame back, these pieces are preety long. thanks john


----------



## HELLRAISER

ART LOKS said:


> WHAT ABOUT THE KIT FOR THE STRESS POINTS FIRST,,, AND THEN THE REST OF THE KIT,,, SO I CAN START AT LEAST??


what did u want to get started with front or back..?


----------



## HELLRAISER

"ALL FOUR SIDES OF THE CHESTPLATE IN 3/16 AND THE REAR ARCHES IN 1/4 IF U CAN FOR A 80S GBODY SHIPPED TO 79601 ABILENE TEXAS THANKS"​


it would be 250.00 plus 60.00 to ship.


----------



## F$#KADONK!

How much for a kit for stress points on a 98 lincoln tc shiped to 97216 and are they pre bent?


----------



## 85 cc

*do you still bend the belly pieces?*



HELLRAISER said:


> the shipping would be 50.00 the kit would be 300.00. thats front,bottom,back, of chestplate, outside frame front, out side frame back, these pieces are preety long. thanks john


 was wondering if you still bent the pieces for the belly


----------



## HELLRAISER

"How much for a kit for stress points on a 98 lincoln tc shiped to 97216 and are they pre bent"


the kit is 260.00. shipping is 51.00. on a lincoln kit, the chestplate is a straight shot, so are the bends in the rear. when you go to put the plates on you will see that there is no reason to pre bend the chestplate. the bends in it are so smaill that the clamp will hold it in place, then just weld it up.


----------



## HELLRAISER

85 cc said:


> was wondering if you still bent the pieces for the belly


it depends on what kit. but yes we pre bend the chestplate on the cars that need it.


----------



## CJAY

*63 complete frame kit*

Big homie how much for a complete frame wrap kit for a 63 impala zip 92021 but i can also drive down and pic up ASAP. this weekend or next.


----------



## OLDSKOOL79

NEED A SET FOR 80 COUPE 2 DOOR. I CAN DRIVE TO PICK UP. PM PRICE PLEASE.


----------



## og069

HI BIG JOHN how you going any news on them top arms 4 da 65-70 impalas


----------



## HELLRAISER

CJAY said:


> Big homie how much for a complete frame wrap kit for a 63 impala zip 92021 but i can also drive down and pic up ASAP. this weekend or next.


THE FULL KIT FOR A IMPALA IS 800.00, all 4 siedes front to back. 3/16 thick steel. if u come and pick it up i can help pre bend ALL the pieces..!


----------



## HELLRAISER

HVNLY79 said:


> NEED A SET FOR 80 COUPE 2 DOOR. I CAN DRIVE TO PICK UP. PM PRICE PLEASE.


pm sent


----------



## tmack6

1983 Cadi Coupe DeVille.....Stress point price shipped to Antelope Valley Ca?


----------



## WESTUP702

stress points on a 98 sonoma....? shipped to 44647...thanx


----------



## tmack6

Stress points 83 Cadi Coupe shipped to 93551


----------



## RIVERSIDELOWRIDING

:wave:


----------



## fidecaddy

need a price on a full frame for 66 rag impala or just the plate


----------



## ART LOKS

HELLRAISER said:


> what did u want to get started with front or back..?


OK TRUCK IS GOIN IN SHOP 2MORROW.. AND I THINK FRONT 2 START..


----------



## 84Cuttinthrough

HELLRAISER said:


> "ALL FOUR SIDES OF THE CHESTPLATE IN 3/16 AND THE REAR ARCHES IN 1/4 IF U CAN FOR A 80S GBODY SHIPPED TO 79601 ABILENE TEXAS THANKS"​
> 
> 
> it would be 250.00 plus 60.00 to ship.


ok. can u do the inside arches in 1/4 also? so that inside and outside rear arches in 1/4 and all 4 sides of chestplate shipped to 79601 abilene texas? thanks u take paypal?


----------



## 85 cc

HELLRAISER said:


> the shipping would be 50.00 the kit would be 300.00. thats front,bottom,back, of chestplate, outside frame front, out side frame back, these pieces are preety long. thanks john


 also do you have a plate for the lower arms up front on a 67 caprice


----------



## Impala'Max

Hey Homie I need a price on Stress points for a 72 Monte. Thx


----------



## HELLRAISER

OSO 805 said:


> WHAT GAUGE IS THE METAL???


3/16 thick


----------



## HELLRAISER

WESTUP702 said:


> stress points on a 98 sonoma....? shipped to 44647...thanx


300.00 and 45.00 to ship


----------



## HELLRAISER

fidecaddy said:


> need a price on a full frame for 66 rag impala or just the plate


800 for full frame kit


----------



## HELLRAISER

85 cc said:


> also do you have a plate for the lower arms up front on a 67 caprice


ya, 50.00 for both


----------



## HELLRAISER

84Cuttinthrough said:


> ok. can u do the inside arches in 1/4 also? so that inside and outside rear arches in 1/4 and all 4 sides of chestplate shipped to 79601 abilene texas? thanks u take paypal?


the chestplate would be 3/16 and the rear would be 1/4 260.00 all shipped for 65.00


----------



## mademan9

Whats the price for a 64 impala stress points? And will this be all i need for fbss and 3hweel?


----------



## HELLRAISER

mademan9 said:


> Whats the price for a 64 impala stress points? And will this be all i need for fbss and 3hweel?


on those years impala, its best to pull the engine. its hard to get to the chestplate and other sections with the engine in the way. the kit will be 300.00, that will cover the chestplate (all 4 sides) outside frame front, bottom a arms, and back section of the bends that under trunk plus shipping.


----------



## Impala'Max

72 monte stress points. I will pull motor and front clip off to weld. Shipped to 85546. Thx


----------



## HELLRAISER

Impala'Max said:


> 72 monte stress points. I will pull motor and front clip off to weld. Shipped to 85546. Thx



210.00 plus 40 to ship. 250.00 total. that will give u chestplate, outside frame front, backbends, and rear cylinder mounts.


----------



## Impala'Max

Thx bro. I'll let my buddy know.


----------



## HELLRAISER

tmack6 said:


> 1983 Cadi Coupe DeVille.....Stress point price shipped to Antelope Valley Ca?


it would be 260.00 shipped


----------



## HELLRAISER

axle for g body


----------



## HELLRAISER

here are some things we have been doing for people around town


----------



## HELLRAISER

this is a 64 gmc we did the frame on. before and after


----------



## HELLRAISER

this axle we molded and cleaned up to get chromed and engraved


----------



## goinlow

How much for a full kit shipped to 19464


----------



## GoodTimes317

How much for partial wrap on 78 Lecab what does it include, and a price on full kit for the Lecab? Thanx


----------



## 61 Impala on 3

How do you get a hold of this dude?


----------



## northbay

call him 661-344-0562


----------



## TAT2DAN

What's included in a partial wrap for a g-body and thickness on those pieces? PM the price shipped to 37076?


----------



## THEE LAST LAUGH

HELLRAISER said:


> axle for g body


I need 67 imapala stress point kit where are you locted


----------



## THEE LAST LAUGH

6513543504 my phone# dan I. Have 67 impala stress point kit shipped to yakima washingtonFwd: 925 south 1st street suite 102 Yakima WA 98901 attention jarrod gifford
Do you have paypa?


----------



## arts66

john come and get the 66, needs a check up.


----------



## arts66

check this out john*http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JgCADVUpti4&feature=share*


----------



## HELLRAISER

goinlow said:


> How much for a full kit shipped to 19464


FOR WHAT KIND OF CAR..?


----------



## HELLRAISER

GoodTimes317 said:


> How much for partial wrap on 78 Lecab what does it include, and a price on full kit for the Lecab? Thanx


can u call me @ 623-703-4451. thanks benny


----------



## HELLRAISER

61 Impala on 3 said:


> How do you get a hold of this dude?


email, personal mess, phone # in bottom info spot. thanks john/benny


----------



## HELLRAISER

THEE LAST LAUGH said:


> 6513543504 my phone# dan I. Have 67 impala stress point kit shipped to yakima washingtonFwd: 925 south 1st street suite 102 Yakima WA 98901 attention jarrod gifford
> Do you have paypa?


im n bakersfield ca. i have been out of town doing projects for city of LA. just trying to feed the fam. im back at shop. thanks john/benny


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE

Price for full xframe kit in 3/16 shipped to VA 23116

Thanks "D"


----------



## singlepumphopper

how much for a partial wrap for a 2000 town car shipped to 28457, and what does it inclued, and is it prebent, if not how hard is it to bend with just some c clamps


----------



## Guest

How much for 1984 buick regal full wrap shipped to 78208??


----------



## 79bonnieon3

How much for a kit for a 62 2dr HT kit shipped to 70520


----------



## dalstunter

How much for 1984 buick regal full wrap shipped to 44130


----------



## fidecaddy

NEED A FULL WRAP KIT FOR 85 BUICK REGAL $$$$$ AND DO YOU HAVE IN STOCK


----------



## MI CAMINO '85

Need stress points for a 85 elcamino shipped to 91325


----------



## Mario Loco

What's the price for a 96 Fleetwood stress points shipped to 87507?


----------



## northbay

If he do not answer on here call him at 661 344 0562


----------



## zamorap

HELLRAISER said:


> im n bakersfield ca. i have been out of town doing projects for city of LA. just trying to feed the fam. im back at shop. thanks john/benny









here is the cowboy for those who dont beleave! hit me up john i need some parts!


----------



## zamorap

(325) 206-1751


----------



## Mario Loco

northbay said:


> If he do not answer on here call him at 661 344 0562


 Rite on Thanks!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Guapo's six2 rag

Need a full wrap for 59 impala to 91786


----------



## DavidVFCC

How much 4 stress points 97 town car ship 92242


----------



## THEE805RAIDER

HELLRAISER said:


> i only have done a few of them. these r the only ones i have with writing. these r just profs. not finish product.





I LIKE THE TOP PRODUCT LOOK...NOW, I KNOW WHAT YOU WHERE TALKING BOUT....CAN YOU P.M A COPY OF THE LOOK..JUST LIKE THIS..BUT WITH WHAT I NEEDED....


----------



## HELLRAISER

here is a shot of the g-body full frame kit. all of it is 3/16 thick steel.


----------



## HELLRAISER




----------



## THE CUSTOMIZER

What about a complete X frame kit 64 impala.


----------



## I HOPP

How much for just the front kit on a 82 fleetwood shipped to 21045. stress points on frame and belly


----------



## lo flo-rida

HELLRAISER said:


> here is a shot of the g-body full frame kit. all of it is 3/16 thick steel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> whats the price for this kit


----------



## DJ Englewood

Mario Loco said:


> What's the price for a 96 Fleetwood stress points shipped to 87507?


x2 shipped to 60478 with a bridge


----------



## 1lo84regal

do u have a partial kit for a 91 s 10? if so shipped to tx 78332


----------



## 85 cc

73 impala partial wrap to 97222


----------



## fidecaddy

Picked up a full frame kit for my g body Saturday from John good people him & his crew. Alao gave me alot of advice on how to set my car up will post pics soon


----------



## dalstunter

^^^^ what was the price?


----------



## m0y316

HELLRAISER said:


>


Whats the price for 1980 cut?????


----------



## HELLRAISER

hello, this is john at ryderz. if u have any question please pm me. i try to answer all the questions on the go and its hard to search the forums on a android phone. the pm's let me go right to messages and i can reply faster that way. we are still open for buisness, we are just swamped. no body can beat are prices. we were the first ones to sell frame kits, cnc arms to the public. so that has made us very busy. there are numbers u can call at the bottom. if we dont answer please leave a measage. thanks.. john


----------



## HELLRAISER

m0y316 said:


> Whats the price for 1980 cut?????


the kit is 700.00 plus shipping.


----------



## HELLRAISER

dalstunter said:


> How much for 1984 buick regal full wrap shipped to 44130


the kit and shipping would be 941.00 shipped.!


----------



## HELLRAISER

fidecaddy said:


> NEED A FULL WRAP KIT FOR 85 BUICK REGAL $$$$$ AND DO YOU HAVE IN STOCK


most of the time we do. if not it just takes a couple hours to make.


----------



## HELLRAISER

MI CAMINO '85 said:


> Need stress points for a 85 elcamino shipped to 91325


it would be 300.00 shipped to that zip. front and bottom chest plate, bottom a arms, outside frame front, back bends, and rear cylinder mounts


----------



## HELLRAISER

Mario Loco said:


> What's the price for a 96 Fleetwood stress points shipped to 87507?


the kit with shipping is 350.00. thats for front, bottom chestplate, outside frame front, bottom a arms, back bends, and rear cylinder mounts.


----------



## HELLRAISER

Guapo's six2 rag said:


> Need a full wrap for 59 impala to 91786


the frame kit is 800.00 and shipping is 95.00.!


----------



## HELLRAISER

DavidVFCC said:


> How much 4 stress points 97 town car ship 92242


the kit and shipping is 300.00. front bottom chest plate, outside frame front, back bends, rear cylinder mounts, and bottom a arms


----------



## HELLRAISER

lo flo-rida said:


> HELLRAISER said:
> 
> 
> 
> here is a shot of the g-body full frame kit. all of it is 3/16 thick steel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> whats the price for this kit
> 
> 
> 
> 700.00 plus shipping
Click to expand...


----------



## HELLRAISER

I HOPP said:


> How much for just the front kit on a 82 fleetwood shipped to 21045. stress points on frame and belly


the break down is about 40.00 each piece. when u dont get a kit. so for front bottom chest, outside frame front its 160.00. 50.00 to ship


----------



## Mario Loco

HELLRAISER said:


> the kit with shipping is 350.00. thats for front, bottom chestplate, outside frame front, bottom a arms, back bends, and rear cylinder mounts.


Right on :thumbsup: Thanks!


----------



## MINT'Z

is all you stuff pre bent


----------



## Impala'Max

Any other way to get a hold of John? I called all numbers, vmail, pm , email. Need a kit ASAP. Thanks.


----------



## HaZiaN808

How much for a stress point kit without any a arm reinforcements shipped to 96817?


----------



## Hannibal Lector

HaZiaN808 said:


> How much for a stress point kit without any a arm reinforcements shipped to 96817?


I can do them for u homie. Lmk wat they charge bro. I will in kentucky for carl casper show. But call me anytime homie.


----------



## HaZiaN808

Hannibal Lector said:


> I can do them for u homie. Lmk wat they charge bro. I will in kentucky for carl casper show. But call me anytime homie.


Right on Jr. I'll let you know. I might be picking up a monte today but I'll keep you posted. You bringing back goodies or what?


----------



## Hannibal Lector

I will but small stuffs. It'll be really fun. Its a 3day event so us "team black magic" will have a blast.


----------



## bigg_E

Great talking with ya today John. Thanx for the help and advice. Cant wait to get the parts in and start on everything


----------



## Oso_83

How much for a full gbody kit shipped 94063 also do you make 80's Cadillac full reinforcing kit? If so how much shipped! Do I get a deal for getting both kits? Lmk thanks homie


----------



## cashmoneyspeed

HELLRAISER said:


> here is a shot of the g-body full frame kit. all of it is 3/16 thick steel.


Are these pre-bent? What options do you have for the rearend plate?


----------



## ryderz

Ttt


----------



## cashmoneyspeed

cashmoneyspeed said:


> Are these pre-bent? What options do you have for the rearend plate?


:dunno:


----------



## northbay

if you call him he will answer your questions. if you ask he will pre bend the front chest plate cause that's has the most bend in it. every thing else is flat cause shipping would be to much. John number is (661)344-0562


----------



## bboy_yox

Does the 64 impala kit come with a arm plates too? I dont see them in pics for the other kits.


----------



## Ndaweeds

how much for a stress kit for a 88 cutlass?


----------



## SPOOK82

i need some prices were ya at??????


----------



## fidecaddy

Whats up john we're my cyd bro beenover a month still haven't got them


----------



## arts66

ive only got 12 chrome prestoes left John. hallur @ me Homie


----------



## arts66

hey Jonh thats me at the Woodland super show 2011, my shoes got over 3 ft. ha ha


----------



## bigg_E

fidecaddy said:


> Whats up john we're my cyd bro beenover a month still haven't got them


i feel ya pain. been dealing with this same issue for over a month. ive only gotten a partial shipment of my order and some of that wasnt right. still waiting on alot of hydraulic parts. i spent over 2 stacks with him and i feeling like it was mistake now.


----------



## dalstunter

How do I reach you? I've left messages on the number but no response


----------



## juan85buick

how much for a g-body patteren..


----------



## SPOOK82

alot of people have been waiting on him to reply back
he hasn't been on lil for a min now


----------



## dalstunter

I've left a few messages he isn't returning calls as well....hope everythings good just got frame back from blasting. Need this asap


----------



## bigg_E

Oh ive been talking with him everyday. You need to call johns cell.


----------



## dalstunter

The 661-344-0562????


----------



## bigg_E

dalstunter said:


> The 661-344-0562????


:thumbsup:


----------



## arts66

call John he will take care of you...... he's the MAN


----------



## mhiggy911

How much for a full frame wrap on a 63 impala shipped to 99206


----------



## caddypimp

i need a full wrap for big body caddy shipped up to B.C canada


----------



## northbay

TTT


----------



## sugerbear

My question is can i put an older model frame like90's Lincoln framE on my 2000 lincoln towncar


----------



## TFYS_FirstLady

I need full wrap for a 64 hardtop in 1/4" along with extended and reinforced Impala uppers with unbreakable ball joints and bushings, reinforced Impala lowers with unbreakable ball joints and bushings (no core to send for uppers and lowers). I will also need diff plate and extended lower trailing arms. Please pm me to set up my order. Thanks.


----------



## big daddys 64

i didnt see any for a 64 impala


----------



## northbay

450 for partial and 800 for full.


----------



## northbay

Ryderz also just finished CNC upper for a impala.


----------



## MuNy

IS THAT $165.00 FOR ANY STYLE CAR. I GOT A 78 GRAND PRIX G-BODY AND NEED FRONT END SUPPORTED. THE REAR IS ALREADY DONE. IS THE DEAL ON THE WHOLE KIT OR CAN I JUST ORDER THE FRONT REINFORCEMENTS AT A GOOD PRICE TOO??


----------



## fidecaddy

bigg_E said:


> i feel ya pain. been dealing with this same issue for over a month. ive only gotten a partial shipment of my order and some of that wasnt right. still waiting on alot of hydraulic parts. i spent over 2 stacks with him and i feeling like it was mistake now.


 sorry to here that he took care of me and im getting ready to order more stuff from him


----------



## northbay

yea john deals with alot of people and sometimes things happen but i know everyone got taken care of.He'll take a loss to make things right.


----------



## arts66

yep he will, you'll get taken care of homie.


----------



## hittin back bumper

sugerbear said:


> My question is can i put an older model frame like90's Lincoln framE on my 2000 lincoln towncar


Yes


----------



## arts66




----------



## HELLRAISER

*NEW 64 IMPALA TRAILING ARMS*

video is down more


----------



## HELLRAISER

*no more batt cables..! for example*


----------



## HELLRAISER




----------



## HELLRAISER




----------



## MINT'Z

I need a full frame wrap for an 83 elcamino 3.16ths pm me a price shipped 15237


----------



## HELLRAISER




----------



## pipiz13

How much for a parshal frame REINFORCEMENTS kit for a 93 lincoln towncar?


----------



## HELLRAISER

pipiz13 said:


> How much for a parshal frame REINFORCEMENTS kit for a 93 lincoln towncar?


$350 plus shipping


----------



## pipiz13

HELLRAISER said:


> $350 plus shipping


How much shipped to 97031


----------



## BIG L.A

top


----------



## LA FAMILIA C.C.

How much all that will cost me full wrap on an x frame shipped 02124



MINT'Z said:


> I need a full frame wrap for an 83 elcamino 3.16ths pm me a price shipped 15237


----------



## LA FAMILIA C.C.

HELLRAISER said:


> View attachment 494368
> View attachment 494366
> View attachment 494367



How much a full wrap will cost shipped to 02124 with what's included above ^^^


----------



## LA FAMILIA C.C.

HELLRAISER said:


> View attachment 494368
> View attachment 494366
> View attachment 494367


please inbox me


----------



## LA FAMILIA C.C.

HELLRAISER said:


> View attachment 494368
> View attachment 494366
> View attachment 494367





northbay said:


> Ryderz also just finished CNC upper for a impala.


nice upperds are those from scratch?


----------



## LA FAMILIA C.C.

Purple Haze said:


> hell yeah I did. Well atleast 3 of the 4 came today.. Fuckin arms look sick and beefy as shit!! Man thanks again for the arms and great price!! You cant beat that quality and price :biggrin:


NICE


----------



## 707_VALLEJO

How much for a full frame wrap for a 71 monte carlo shipped to 94928


----------



## 81monte505

How much for a full frame wrap for a 1981 Monte Carlo T-Top shipped to 87102??? Pm me please


----------



## fidecaddy

What up john need a price on a full kit for 63 rag


----------



## bboy_yox

I need stress points for 64 impala. Arches. Belly


----------



## OJ Hydraulics

I need a full frame for a 84 caprice 2door. Wuts the price?..I have cash in hand! Shipped to 75181 tx


----------



## Slammed_Lac

How much for the full reinforcement patterns (Drawings) for an 80s fleetwood. PM me!


----------



## bluburban

How much for all four sides frame wrap on a 90 town car shipped to Tx 79045


----------



## Chicago-n

Pm the man. Damn


----------



## bboy_yox

I did PM. Waaaaiting....


----------



## compton will bow

how much for partial for 63 impala


----------



## 93flee

Some good ish right there


----------



## I Love Gold

anyone know how to get in contact with john? tried calling him several times and no answer


----------



## bboy_yox

Still waiting....


----------



## Chicago-n

Did he died?


----------



## BIG STUART~GT

ordered g body uppers, 2 sets of impala uppers, 2 sets of impala lower arm plates, adjustable wishbone, extended trailing arms and a x frame full frame kit. everything made it up to toronto, canada within a month with no issues at all.


----------



## 6Deuced

HELLRAISER said:


> View attachment 494242


how much for 2 0f these??


----------



## bgcutty8463

BIG STUART~GT said:


> ordered g body uppers, 2 sets of impala uppers, 2 sets of impala lower arm plates, adjustable wishbone, extended trailing arms and a x frame full frame kit. everything made it up to toronto, canada within a month with no issues at all.


From where


----------



## radicalkingz

hes been busy and hasnt had time to be on layitlow hit me up and i will get your ? and orders processed sorry for the inconveniance.


----------



## radicalkingz

pm's sent


----------



## CokeZero

Pm me a price on rear arches for a 95 caprice please to 32466


----------



## special_k

Do you have patterns for front and rear arches and front cross member for a 97 town car, and do you ship to vancouver Canada?


----------



## 210callejeros

What the ticket on a full frame wrap shipped to 78228 thanks


----------



## Bad-Influnce

hpw much for a front and rear kog and under door rails and lower confrol arms sent to sacramento 95838.


----------



## Chicago-n

Did the ryderzhydroz website go down


----------



## 1sick2kacr

Need a price on patterns for complete wrap for 77' Monte.


----------



## al87

Need a price on patterns for complete wrap for 83 regal???


----------



## 1sick2kacr

Also need a price on full caddy wrap patterns.


----------



## DJ Englewood

Hey got a question how much for a partial wrap kit for a 84 caddy coupe with the rearend renforcement


----------



## bgcutty8463

is he still in business


----------



## LOWRIDER3

How much for a full wrap on a 84 oldsmobile cutlass


----------



## chino81

Need a full wrap for a 64 impala wagon shipped to 95492


----------



## northbay

full frame kits are 700 pulse shipping. impala, G body


----------



## LOWRIDER3

northbay said:


> full frame kits are 700 pulse shipping. impala, G body


Man this price is way better than Empire Customs. They want 900 plus shipping. Shit come tax time I will be ordering a full kit from u guys.


----------



## northbay

will be having sales on orders depending on what you want. impala full frame kits will get a $100 off wish bone. if you order 2 full frame kits wish bone will be free.


----------



## cheechhydros

Full frame wrap for a buick regal 1981? I need all sides and 3/8 in the back and 3/16 for the front. Pm me with a price to zipcode 78573.


----------



## thisizskeet

How much for a frame wrap for a 99 Lincoln towncar. Area code 90222


----------



## northbay

all pms sent


----------



## RML3864

Can I get a price on both, a full warp and a partial wrap for a 63 canadian frame shipped to 75080


----------



## Lowrider_Mike

What all comes in a partial an full?


----------



## WICKED DREAMS

U got a ##for shop


----------



## Brycali63

Need price on 63 full kit shiped to Bristol TN 37620 . PM me Thanks


----------



## 1963Tray

What all does the partial kit for a 63 come with? and how much shipped to 43068?


----------



## cwb4eva

front n rear shipped to 62844


----------



## Miles Brooks

northbay said:


> full frame kits are 700 pulse shipping. impala, G body


Looking for a quote for a full body 63 wrap sent to 78664?


----------



## Miles Brooks

Miles Brooks said:


> Looking for a quote for a full body 63 wrap sent to 78664?


Excuse me. Full frame wrap...


----------



## LOWRIDER3

Here is a pic of my pieces of metal I got got today. Great looking pieces. Nice clean cuts. Great guys to talk too and very helpfull


----------



## juan85buick

can u pm me a price on ur kits for a g body 85 regal


----------



## sp1293060

Looking for price on partial and full wrap for 96 Cadillac ship to 85035 thanks


----------



## The_Golden_One

Looking for a partial kit wrap kit with rear end kit shipped to 95838 for a 94 Town Car.


----------



## HELLRAISER

sp1293060 said:


> Looking for price on partial and full wrap for 96 Cadillac ship to 85035 thanks


we dont have full wrap kits for cadillacs yet. but partial kit would be $292.00 shipping included


----------



## C-rod

got a web page? Intersted on a full wrap kit


----------



## cwb4eva

front arches for a 78 el camino how much shipped to 62844


----------



## SANxPLAYERSxDIEGO

Full 4side 93 lincoln kit how much also what do it comes with can you add letters in the axel


----------



## ryzo47

How much would a Full Kit Be for a 87 Regal shipped to 96797. Thanks!


----------



## HELLRAISER

cwb4eva said:


> front arches for a 78 el camino how much shipped to 62844


$92.00 shipping included


----------



## HELLRAISER

ryzo47 said:


> How much would a Full Kit Be for a 87 Regal shipped to 96797. Thanks!


$1,660.00 shipping included


----------



## StandiN_3_N805

How bout a partial wit front archs for a 83 mark vi shipped to 93434 guadalupe ,ca


----------



## HELLRAISER

StandiN_3_N805 said:


> How bout a partial wit front archs for a 83 mark vi shipped to 93434 guadalupe ,ca


We dont have that sorry..


----------



## bluburban

Need a price on 92 tc full wrap and 85 g body full wrap shipped to 79045


----------



## HELLRAISER

bluburban said:


> Need a price on 92 tc full wrap and 85 g body full wrap shipped to 79045


Don't have a full wrap for lincoln sorry, but a partial kit is $250.00 plus $57.00 for shipping and the g body full wrap is $700.00 plus $227.00 for shipping.


----------



## bluburban

What's all in the town car kit


----------



## HELLRAISER

bluburban said:


> What's all in the town car kit


front and bottom chestplate, bottom a arms, back bends and rear cylinder mounts. if you want the outside frame front plates under upper a arms add 50.00.


----------



## mc1980

How much for a partial for a 80 Mac shipped to 80011


----------



## mufasaJR87

Wat about a full wrap for a impala X frame


----------



## HELLRAISER

mufasaJR87 said:


> Wat about a full wrap for a impala X frame


$700.00 plus shipping


----------



## Impala builder

Partial X Frame wrap shipped to 93906 please.


----------



## HELLRAISER

Impala builder said:


> Partial X Frame wrap shipped to 93906 please.


$400.00 for the frame plus $66.00 for shipping comes out to $466.00 total.


----------



## CHICHI62

TFYS_FirstLady said:


> I need full wrap for a 64 hardtop in 1/4" along with extended and reinforced Impala uppers with unbreakable ball joints and bushings, reinforced Impala lowers with unbreakable ball joints and bushings (no core to send for uppers and lowers). I will also need diff plate and extended lower trailing arms. Please pm me to set up my order. Thanks.


hit up switch happy in indio so cal.. find him on facebook/switchhappy


----------



## DJ Englewood

84 caddy coupe partial kit and what will it cover 60430


----------



## HELLRAISER

DJ Englewood said:


> 84 caddy coupe partial kit and what will it cover 60430


$250.00 for the partial kit which includes front and bottom chestplate, bottom a arms, back bends, and rear cyliner mounts. Shipping would be $74.00, total price comes out to $324.00.


----------



## pajaro

How much for a full frame kit (64 Impala) and upper/lower A arms kit?


----------



## RO 4LIFE

How much for 1986 cutlass partial frame wrap shipped to 60543 thanks


----------



## KAKALAK

How much for 66 impala arm plate Kit with 1" extension shipped To 33545


----------



## HELLRAISER

pajaro said:


> How much for a full frame kit (64 Impala) and upper/lower A arms kit?


The full frame kit is $700.00 the upper arms are $300.00 and lower a arm plates are $60.00


----------



## HELLRAISER

RO 4LIFE said:


> How much for 1986 cutlass partial frame wrap shipped to 60543 thanks


The frame wrap is $250.00 it comes with front and bottom chest plate, bottom a arms, back bends, and the rear cylinder mounts plus shipping $74.00 the total comes out to $324.00


----------



## HELLRAISER

KAKALAK said:


> How much for 66 impala arm plate Kit with 1" extension shipped To 33545


$60.00 plus shipping $15.00 a total of $75.00


----------



## lesstime

Pm sent


----------



## 94caddi

HOW MUCH FOR THE STRESS POINT PATTERNS FOR A 94 BIG BODY


----------



## HELLRAISER

94caddi said:


> HOW MUCH FOR THE STRESS POINT PATTERNS FOR A 94 BIG BODY


$250.00


----------



## The_Golden_One

The_Golden_One said:


> Looking for a partial kit wrap kit with rear end kit shipped to 95838 for a 94 Town Car.


???


----------



## HELLRAISER

The_Golden_One said:


> ???


PM sent.


----------



## HELLRAISER

*RMC Impala Kit With A arms*

We get a lot of calls on the impala kit where they don't want to cut anything off the frame. It comes with CNC made impala arms for $850.00 plus shipping. This kit doesn't have the front spring rails or back mount section (rear cylinder). If you want those it would be $100.00 added to the price and let us know you want them. 










Stay tuned for more kits and specials. :naughty:uffin::thumbsup:


----------



## SANxPLAYERSxDIEGO

When are getting a full wrap kit for the lincolns I need one for a 93


----------



## Gilbert Just Casual C C

price on frame wrap pm me on a 1993 fleetwood big body


----------



## HELLRAISER

Gilbert Just Casual C C said:


> price on frame wrap pm me on a 1993 fleetwood big body


PM sent.


----------



## billu427

How About A Kit For 83 Lincoln MK6


----------



## HELLRAISER

billu427 said:


> How About A Kit For 83 Lincoln MK6


We don't have any for those cars.


----------



## kaos283

HELLRAISER said:


> We get a lot of calls on the impala kit where they don't want to cut anything off the frame. It comes with CNC made impala arms for $850.00 plus shipping. This kit doesn't have the front spring rails or back mount section (rear cylinder). If you want those it would be $100.00 added to the price and let us know you want them.
> 
> 
> View attachment 626067
> 
> Stay tuned for more kits and specials. :naughty:uffin::thumbsup:


nice


----------



## HELLRAISER

*Partial Lincoln Kit*

*Partial Lincoln kit includes*: front and bottom chestplate, bottom A arms, outside front frame rails, back bends, rear cylinder mounts and axle plate. All for $450.00 plus shipping. :thumbsup:


----------



## HELLRAISER

*customize to your style*

Here are some of the things we have done, which is pretty much anything plus whatever you guys want. Sky is the limit. :thumbsup:


----------



## 86_CutlassSalon

How much for a partial and wat does it consist of for a 94 fleetwood shipped to 83221


----------



## alyani05

How much for a full frame kit for a 84 cadi coupe deville shipped to 77642 and what does it come with


----------



## jjfrom713

How for a full wrap frame on a 76mc shipped to you an shipped back to 77033


----------



## kaos283

What's the weight of a full 64 impala plate kit,Palet included. And is it stock ?


----------



## Biscaynedenny

Pm me a price for a 78'lac full kit to 48180 plz


----------



## HELLRAISER

86_CutlassSalon said:


> How much for a partial and wat does it consist of for a 94 fleetwood shipped to 83221


The partial kit is $250.00 and it includes bottom and front chestplate, bottom A arms, back bends, and rear cylinder mounts or $300.00 with outside frame front pieces. Shipping comes out to $55.00.


----------



## HELLRAISER

alyani05 said:


> How much for a full frame kit for a 84 cadi coupe deville shipped to 77642 and what does it come with


We don't have a full frame kit for a 84 cadi coupe deville.


----------



## HELLRAISER

kaos283 said:


> What's the weight of a full 64 impala plate kit,Palet included. And is it stock ?


 It is around 200 pounds for the kit but its cheaper to send in a package rather than a palet.


----------



## kaos283

Ok thanks


----------



## kaos283

Pm price of a 64 full plating kit 3/16. 
Also plates for front uppers and lower.
Mild setup 8 batts no hopping. 

Ty


----------



## kaos283

HELLRAISER said:


> We get a lot of calls on the impala kit where they don't want to cut anything off the frame. It comes with CNC made impala arms for $850.00 plus shipping. This kit doesn't have the front spring rails or back mount section (rear cylinder). If you want those it would be $100.00 added to the price and let us know you want them.
> 
> 
> View attachment 626067
> 
> 
> Stay tuned for more kits and specials. :naughty:uffin::thumbsup:


This is what I need, How many days does It take to ship after payment and what is your zip ? 

Thanks


----------



## 85cutlasslolo

How much for a partcial wrap for a 98 s10 truck and wats all included


----------



## HELLRAISER

85cutlasslolo said:


> How much for a partcial wrap for a 98 s10 truck and wats all included


It includes bottom and front chestplate, bottom A arms and back bends for $250 plus shipping. We also have outside frame rails and cnc g body arms if your interested.


----------



## 19cutlass

Do you have pictures of a partial wrap on or been installed on a g-body ?? Close up of the front and rear bends??


----------



## sixtythree

Says the ebay store doesn't exist, and your website isn't working? Do you have another link? I want a frame wrap kit for a 1963 impala.


----------



## HELLRAISER

sixtythree said:


> Says the ebay store doesn't exist, and your website isn't working? Do you have another link? I want a frame wrap kit for a 1963 impala.


We still offer everything you just have to tell me what you want. That kit is $750 plus shipping.


----------



## 83lac-va-beach

how much for gbody partia; sent to 23456 3/16th


----------



## HELLRAISER

83lac-va-beach said:


> how much for gbody partia; sent to 23456 3/16th


The kit is $250.00 and shipping is $86.00 a total of $336.00


----------



## D-D-DJ GORDO

Thanks John for them bad-ass reinforcements and bad-ass customer service. These were put on a '90 Towncar.


----------



## pinche chico

got anything for 89 lincoln t.c 4 door street play ? thanks


----------



## HELLRAISER

pinche chico said:


> got anything for 89 lincoln t.c 4 door street play ? thanks


pm sent.


----------



## Juiced only

got anything for 89 s10?? 4 street play ? thanks


----------



## THUGBLOODGOTTILINE

How much for a stress point kit


----------



## bgcutty8463

Price for upper arms for gbody to 32547


----------



## Glideinlowcarclub

How much for you guys to wrap a frame 63 impala


----------



## lo flo-rida

can you give me a price for a partial kit and a full plate kit for a 65 impala also a price on ready to go upper a arms


----------



## HELLRAISER

Juiced only said:


> got anything for 89 s10?? 4 street play ? thanks


pm sent.


----------



## HELLRAISER

THUGBLOODGOTTILINE said:


> How much for a stress point kit


For what car?


----------



## HELLRAISER

Glideinlowcarclub said:


> How much for you guys to wrap a frame 63 impala


pm sent.


----------



## HELLRAISER

lo flo-rida said:


> can you give me a price for a partial kit and a full plate kit for a 65 impala also a price on ready to go upper a arms


The partial kit is $400 plus shipping the full plate kit is $800 plus shipping. The upper a-arms we make per order because of different lenghts people ask for the price is $250 plus shipping.


----------



## HELLRAISER

bgcutty8463 said:


> Price for upper arms for gbody to 32547


We have a* Fathers Day Sale *going on $200 plus shipping for upper a-arms :thumbsup:

your total price would be $286 shipping included.


----------



## kandypaint

HELLRAISER said:


> We have a* Fathers Day Sale *going on $200 plus shipping for upper a-arms :thumbsup:
> 
> your total price would be $286 shipping included.


63 impalas too....reinforced ready for chrome


----------



## bgcutty8463

Would like to get gbody stress kit with fronts and fathers day special on upper arms to 32547


----------



## bgcutty8463

Sent payment for partial kit w/fronts


----------



## aguilera620

Do u have kit for full wrap? 99 lincoln


----------



## HELLRAISER

aguilera620 said:


> Do u have kit for full wrap? 99 lincoln


No we don't sorry


----------



## Indio123

Can I get ur shop number so I can order


----------



## 85CandyCutyy

This is john right...??? I bought a set of rear moon plates from you like a year ago for my Cutlass.... I went to ur shop to pick up.... You even hand bent them for me... lol.... 
Looking for a kit to re-enforce some 80's Caddy upper arms... you offer anything like that...??


----------



## HELLRAISER

85CandyCutyy said:


> This is john right...??? I bought a set of rear moon plates from you like a year ago for my Cutlass.... I went to ur shop to pick up.... You even hand bent them for me... lol....
> Looking for a kit to re-enforce some 80's Caddy upper arms... you offer anything like that...??


yea I do it would be $75 shipping included


----------



## 85CandyCutyy

HELLRAISER said:


> yea I do it would be $75 shipping included


I have a request ... you think you can cut a LOGO into top plate... Looking to put my car club logo on it cut threw...


----------



## HELLRAISER

85CandyCutyy said:


> I have a request ... you think you can cut a LOGO into top plate... Looking to put my car club logo on it cut threw...


yea, I can do that it'd be an extra $50 ontop of the $75 a total of $125


----------



## 85CandyCutyy

HELLRAISER said:


> yea, I can do that it'd be an extra $50 ontop of the $75 a total of $125


Good price... I have a homie that live in Bakers ... I can Save on shipping.... I'll get at you soon.... Thanks Bro


----------



## HELLRAISER

85CandyCutyy said:


> Good price... I have a homie that live in Bakers ... I can Save on shipping.... I'll get at you soon.... Thanks Bro


The shipping is only $15


----------



## 85CandyCutyy

HELLRAISER said:


> The shipping is only $15


:thumbsup:


----------



## kandypaint

kandypaint said:


> 63 impalas too....reinforced ready for chrome


uppers and lower a arms


----------



## TheHOODLIFE64

kandypaint said:


> 63 impalas too....reinforced ready for chrome


How much i need some for my 64


----------



## 1jzvip

Do you have any frame kits for a 71 monte carlo? If so how much for a full kit plus shipping to 40165?


----------



## HELLRAISER

What do you guys think? upper trailing arms for cadi, caprice, 90 impala's, Lincoln and g-body, They can be cut in 3/4" 1" or 1-1/4" thick very strong. cut from solid AR400 plate or mild steel. the square at the ends are 1/4 thick with schedule 80 seemlees tubing for the Polly urethane bushings.


----------



## wannabelowrider

Those look sweet. Nice to see more people thinking outside the box :thumbsup:


----------



## texasboi

Do you have another e bay store or a web site?


----------



## HELLRAISER

New design lower trailing arms for g-body. Also available for cadi, lincoln, and impala. They come in 1/4" 3/8" and 1/2" thick steel. Everything is cut and machined in house. Stay tuned for more cool designs. :thumbsup:


----------



## ElXicano

Do you have patterns for a 72 monte carlo frame


----------



## HELLRAISER

What do you guys think? upper trailing arms for cadi, caprice, 90 impala's, Lincoln and g-body, They can be cut in 3/4" 1" or 1-1/4" thick very strong. cut from solid AR400 plate or mild steel. the square at the ends are 1/4 thick with schedule 80 seemlees tubing for the Polly urethane bushings.


----------



## HELLRAISER

ElXicano said:


> Do you have patterns for a 72 monte carlo frame


No we don't. sorry


----------



## cuttytrippin28

i need rear arches for cutlass ship too 29611


----------



## cuttytrippin28

dam i never get no reply wats up wit dat


----------



## LaMuerte79

cuttytrippin28 said:


> i need rear arches for cutlass ship too 29611


*X2:yes:*


----------



## HELLRAISER

cuttytrippin28 said:


> dam i never get no reply wats up wit dat


pm sent


----------



## HELLRAISER

LaMuerte79 said:


> *X2:yes:*


pm sent.


----------



## DavidVFCC

HELLRAISER said:


> New design lower trailing arms for g-body. Also available for cadi, lincoln, and impala. They come in 1/4" 3/8" and 1/2" thick steel. Everything is cut and machined in house. Stay tuned for more cool designs. :thumbsup:
> 
> View attachment 685682
> View attachment 685683
> View attachment 685684


pm a price for a cutlass


----------



## Indio123

HELLRAISER said:


> What do you guys think? upper trailing arms for cadi, caprice, 90 impala's, Lincoln and g-body, They can be cut in 3/4" 1" or 1-1/4" thick very strong. cut from solid AR400 plate or mild steel. the square at the ends are 1/4 thick with schedule 80 seemlees tubing for the Polly urethane bushings.
> 
> View attachment 685366
> View attachment 685367


 those r nice how much for a caprice


----------



## SANxPLAYERSxDIEGO

Pictures for the lincoln pm me looking for long travel kit


----------



## special_k

How much for a front stress kit for a 97 town car? Frame rails, lower belly, ect?


----------



## HELLRAISER

Indio123 said:


> those r nice how much for a caprice


$120 shipped:thumbsup:


----------



## HELLRAISER

special_k said:


> How much for a front stress kit for a 97 town car? Frame rails, lower belly, ect?


Front and bottom of chestplate, outside frame rails, bottom a-arms and ears all for $200 plus shipping


----------



## biglewy805

How much for a 63 vert kit? Pm me info


----------



## special_k

HELLRAISER said:


> Front and bottom of chestplate, outside frame rails, bottom a-arms and ears all for $200 plus shipping


How much shipped to 98281?


----------



## special_k

How much for a front frame reinforcement kit for a 78 regal?


----------



## LOKE DIZZLE

Do they do s10's? If so how much for a 2000 s10 single cab reinforcement kit? Is there a website? Thx for y'all time!


----------



## timlemos

Price on a Full wrap for a 62 impala hardtop, 3/16". Ship to 32907.


----------



## HELLRAISER

special_k said:


> How much shipped to 98281?


Front and bottom of chestplate, outside frame rails, bottom a-arms and ears all for $255 shipped


----------



## HELLRAISER

special_k said:


> How much for a front frame reinforcement kit for a 78 regal?


$250 plus shipping


----------



## HELLRAISER

LOKE DIZZLE said:


> Do they do s10's? If so how much for a 2000 s10 single cab reinforcement kit? Is there a website? Thx for y'all time!


for how much of the frame?


----------



## HELLRAISER

timlemos said:


> Price on a Full wrap for a 62 impala hardtop, 3/16". Ship to 32907.


pm sent.


----------



## LOKE DIZZLE

How much for back half, and how much for full frame? Thx&#55357;&#56397;


----------



## HELLRAISER

LOKE DIZZLE said:


> How much for back half, and how much for full frame? Thx&#55357;&#56397;


all 4 sides or just inside out?


----------



## garyd2353

Pm me a price 83 cutlass


----------



## LOKE DIZZLE

HELLRAISER said:


> all 4 sides or just inside out?


Full wrap all sides shipped to 12043 , thx


----------



## special_k

Looking to order the front frame kit for a 78 regal and an 97 town car.
Pm me all the info
Thanks!


----------



## HELLRAISER

special_k said:


> Looking to order the front frame kit for a 78 regal and an 97 town car.
> Pm me all the info
> Thanks!


pm sent.


----------



## SANxPLAYERSxDIEGO

SANxPLAYERSxDIEGO said:


> Pictures for the lincoln pm me looking for long travel kit


TTT


----------



## bgcutty8463

Price for top of front part of frame on gbody cutlass and around alarm mount to 32547


----------



## king debo

Send me price on frame wrap options for 64' Impala, fullwrap, partial etc


----------



## LOKE DIZZLE

LOKE DIZZLE said:


> Full wrap all sides shipped to 12043 , thx


For a 2000 s10 single cab---full frame wrap


----------



## HELLRAISER

LOKE DIZZLE said:


> For a 2000 s10 single cab---full frame wrap


pm sent.


----------



## HELLRAISER

SANxPLAYERSxDIEGO said:


> Originally Posted by *SANxPLAYERSxDIEGO*
> Pictures for the lincoln pm me looking for long travel kit



pm sent.


----------



## HELLRAISER

bgcutty8463 said:


> Price for top of front part of frame on gbody cutlass and around alarm mount to 32547


pm sent.


----------



## HELLRAISER

king debo said:


> Send me price on frame wrap options for 64' Impala, fullwrap, partial etc


pm sent.


----------



## 505transplant

Do you make full wrap patterns for a 75 rag house? Sent to 76542


----------



## HELLRAISER

505transplant said:


> Do you make full wrap patterns for a 75 rag house? Sent to 76542


We dont have it. sorry


----------



## DR.Luxurious

you guys got kits for the 77-79 Lincoln Mark V


----------



## HELLRAISER

BMW740i said:


> you guys got kits for the 77-79 Lincoln Mark V


We dont have any kits. sorry


----------



## HELLRAISER

Check out my new thread :thumbsup:

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/13-hydraulics/387090-new-ryderz-exclusive-designs.html


----------



## JUIC'D64

what's the price for a full wrap on a 60 x frame


----------



## HELLRAISER

JUIC'D64 said:


> what's the price for a full wrap on a 60 x frame


Full wraps are usually $750 plus shipping but we have a special right now $650 plus shipping :thumbsup:


----------



## MrFlipCity

Hi I need partial patterns for a g body. Can you help me out please? Thanks


----------



## HELLRAISER

MrFlipCity said:


> Hi I need partial patterns for a g body. Can you help me out please? Thanks


how much of the frame do you plan on doing? or what part of the frame?


----------



## mikemorones

Do you carry s10 kits


----------



## special_k

Ordered mine!


----------



## 1SIKMAG

What kits do you have for a 96 Lincoln TC? Prices?


----------



## HELLRAISER

1SIKMAG said:


> What kits do you have for a 96 Lincoln TC? Prices?


PM sent.


----------



## special_k

Ordered my front frame kits and payed in full for my 97 tc and 78 regal.
Haven't herd anything back or received them yet.
What's up?


----------



## HELLRAISER

special_k said:


> Ordered my front frame kits and payed in full for my 97 tc and 78 regal.
> Haven't herd anything back or received them yet.
> What's up?


Kits are cut and packaged should be shipped this week


----------



## special_k

Sounds good homie!


----------



## bgcutty8463

price for full gbody kit minus the stress parts to 32547,


----------



## 64 For Life

Price for a 64 Impala full frame wrap. Thank you.


----------



## 64 For Life

king debo said:


> Send me price on frame wrap options for 64' Impala, fullwrap, partial etc


x2


----------



## shystie69

uffin:


----------



## special_k

Got mine, made my life way easier and saves on time!


----------



## HELLRAISER

special_k said:


> Got mine, made my life way easier and saves on time!


:thumbsup:


----------



## OGJordan

$ for a partial kit for an 80s Coupe deVille? What all does it cover?


----------



## HELLRAISER

OGJordan said:


> $ for a partial kit for an 80s Coupe deVille? What all does it cover?


PM SENT


----------



## 83cadcoupe

OGJordan said:


> $ for a partial kit for an 80s Coupe deVille? What all does it cover?


What he said


----------



## 80coupedeville

OGJordan said:


> $ for a partial kit for an 80s Coupe deVille? What all does it cover?


x2


----------



## red chev

impala 1.5 extension a-arm kit....if u do those? thanks


----------



## HELLRAISER

red chev said:


> impala 1.5 extension a-arm kit....if u do those? thanks


PM Sent


----------



## dtysthriderz

a kit includes Outter rear Arch's and front outter Pockets ?


----------



## julio

Price for 64 impala


----------



## reynaldo

I need pricing on patterns for a 81 Caddy Fleetwood. Thanks.


----------



## BRASIL

whats the pricing for a 64 impala.


----------



## HELLRAISER

83cadcoupe said:


> What he said


PM sent


----------



## HELLRAISER

80coupedeville said:


> x2


pm sent


----------



## HELLRAISER

BRASIL said:


> whats the pricing for a 64 impala.


pm sent


----------



## customcutlass

Pricing for 63 impala n 84 cutlass shipped to corpus christi 78408


----------



## dunk87

can you PM me a price on the stress point kit for a 93 fleetwood,
Shipped to 23502


----------



## Campos

stress point kit for 93 fleetwood shipped to 10573


----------



## 88wagon

Need a price on patterns for 1980 ,olds regency


----------



## regal.1980

Do u have a inner and outer kit for 57 bel air hardtop?


----------



## HELLRAISER

*Holiday Special!!!:thumbsup:

*Buy one get the other half off!
(plus shipping on every kit)
You can mix and match kits
*most expensive kit is full price

Great time to buy your kits!
Any questions PM me.

Happy Holidays Everyone!


----------



## julio

Originally Posted by king debo 
Send me price on frame wrap options for 64' Impala, fullwrap, partial etc
x2


----------



## 84Cuttinthrough

Full frame wrap for 87 Monte Carlo shipped to 79601 abilene texas?


----------



## HELLRAISER

julio said:


> Originally Posted by king debo
> Send me price on frame wrap options for 64' Impala, fullwrap, partial etc
> x2


PM sent


----------



## HELLRAISER

84Cuttinthrough said:


> Full frame wrap for 87 Monte Carlo shipped to 79601 abilene texas?


PM sent.


----------



## DUB562

king debo said:


> Send me price on frame wrap options for 64' Impala, fullwrap, partial etc


x2


----------



## SWELL PASO TEXAS

:thumbsup::420:uffin:


----------



## Mr.Petty

Full frame kit for a 99 town car shipped to 73106


----------



## Mr.Petty

Oklahoma City


----------



## mradaboss

Full kit for 1985 coupe deville midland tx.


----------



## mradaboss

79705


----------



## SPIDERS~87~ELCAMINO

price on el camino full wrap kit pre bent if u can...


----------



## chino81

Need a full kit for 93 big body and a stress kit for 80 coupe de ville


----------



## ricon0820

Full kit for 80 coupe deville shipped to 75766


----------



## LOWLOW MIKE

Inbox me price for a full caprice frame 87 2 door


----------



## king debo

I need the precut pieces for the body mounts and spring perches for my 64' if you make them..Shipped to 45356


----------



## bonediggetie

Price for full wrap kit on g-body frame (cutty) shipped to Ks 67101 please and thanks..


----------



## reynaldo

Need a full frame kit for a 87 Caddy Brougham


----------



## reynaldo

Shipped to 98230


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE

full kit for 64 shipped to 23116


----------



## felix96

Front kit for a 96 chevy caprice shipped to 93292


----------



## HELLRAISER

ricon0820 said:


> Full kit for 80 coupe deville shipped to 75766


We dont have it sorry


----------



## HELLRAISER

LOWLOW MIKE said:


> Inbox me price for a full caprice frame 87 2 door


Dont have that sorry


----------



## HELLRAISER

king debo said:


> I need the precut pieces for the body mounts and spring perches for my 64' if you make them..Shipped to 45356


I dont understand what exactly your looking for


----------



## 93 Lac on Ds

Inbox me price for caddy and g body stress points shipped and what does it include 28457


----------



## HELLRAISER

reynaldo said:


> Need a full frame kit for a 87 Caddy Brougham


We dont have full kits for caddy. sorry


----------



## HELLRAISER

bonediggetie said:


> Price for full wrap kit on g-body frame (cutty) shipped to Ks 67101 please and thanks..


Full kit for gbody is $600 plus shipping $276


----------



## HELLRAISER

64_EC_STYLE said:


> full kit for 64 shipped to 23116


PM sent


----------



## HELLRAISER

93 Lac on Ds said:


> Inbox me price for caddy and g body stress points shipped and what does it include 28457


pm sent


----------



## HELLRAISER

felix96 said:


> Front kit for a 96 chevy caprice shipped to 93292



PM sent


----------



## Campos

you gave me a price on a stress point kit for a 93 fleetwood i also need a price on rear axel kit and your paypal info


----------



## Mr.Petty

Anything for a 99 town car? Shipped to OKC 73106


----------



## silent7905

Mr.Petty said:


> Anything for a 99 town car? Shipped to OKC 73106


x2


----------



## DeeLoc

How much just for the chest plate in a 98 towncar

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## reynaldo

HELLRAISER said:


> We dont have full kits for caddy. sorry


Partial Kits?


----------



## HELLRAISER

Mr.Petty said:


> Anything for a 99 town car? Shipped to OKC 73106


We have a partial kit for $300 plus shipping $67
kit includes

-bottom and front chestplate
-bottom a arms
-back bends
-rear cylinder mounts
outside frame front pieces


----------



## HELLRAISER

reynaldo said:


> Partial Kits?


We have a partial kit for $300 plus shipping kit includes

-bottom and front chestplate
-bottom a arms
-back bends
-rear cylinder mounts
-outside frame front pieces


----------



## special_k

How much for a full frame kit for a g body, shipped to 98281.


----------



## Raggedy Rider

How much for a 68 impala custom? 83607 Caldwell ID


----------



## killer_caddy

need price shipped to canada for a full kit 81 caprice and a 93 fleetwood thanks


----------



## sharks80cutlass

HELLRAISER said:


> Full kit for gbody is $600 plus shipping $276


78 chevy malibu wagon pm me price plz shipped to CA 91702


----------



## kiwi

How much for a full kit for 64 shipped to 79934


----------



## bonediggetie

Full frame kit for a g~ body cost +shipping to Ks 67101 also is there a wait time? Thanks


----------



## jorge 817

Got a kit for a 79 linc? 2 door if so how much shipped to 76110


----------



## BigMerg

Got a kit 99 towncar price and shipped to 34683? thanks


----------



## Si Se Puede cc

how much for stress points for a monte carlo gbody?


----------



## monte187ls

need patterns for a chevy s10 99 only front stress points and belly?


----------



## mrsdirtyred

need them plaques wats the deal:uh:


----------



## ray562

Need a price on a full wrap, for a 64 Impala.


----------



## RegalLimited82

Price picked up on partial frame/stress for g body.

Any fathers day specials going?


----------



## TheMechanic

ray562 said:


> Need a price on a full wrap, for a 64 Impala.


X2


----------



## lowlocs13

Cadillac 1978 coupe Deville.


----------



## lowlocs13

Stress points price and full wrap frame kit price thanks I'm in the 71832


----------



## 93 CADDY

Price on adjustable uppers and slip yoke installed on a 95 fleetwood


----------



## ThOr4z1n3

Price for partial & full wrap on a 62 Impala?


----------



## THEBEAN85

How much for a partial gbody kit shipped to 92530 
And where are you located,incase I want to pick up.


----------



## reynaldo

When will u be getting kits for 80's Cadillacs?


----------



## reynaldo

I need a partial kit for my 87 Brougham.


----------



## ray&son

how much for a 85 regal full frame wrap????were u located if not how much shipped


----------



## AlphaTiger86

How much for a full frame 86 grand prix shipped to 63033 lmk


----------



## Amingodbody

I need a fram kit for a 68 full wrap how much?


----------



## TheMechanic

Don't think they're doing business here anymore. Last post from them was January?


----------



## northbay

John never comes on here text him at 661 344 0562


----------



## Amingodbody

northbay said:


> John never comes on here text him at 661 344 0562


Thanks good looking!


----------



## KrazyLac

I need a partial wrap gbody?


----------



## kaos283

Do they offer firewall shaving plates ? 64 Impala

Tks


----------

